# Nouveau MacBook Pro : pas avant le 20 février



## Pascal_TTH (20 Janvier 2011)

Pour ceux qui attendent les nouveaux MacBook Pro, Intel lancera les Sandy Bridge mobile Dual Core (ceux avec un TDP max de 35 watts adapté à des machines comme les MacBook Pro) le 20 février. Actuellement, seuls les Core i7 Quad Core (45 et 55 watts) sont commercialisés. Ce n'est pas un scoop ni une date fixe mais au moins, ça donne une idée de délai assez plausible... 

Dans les catalogues des constructeurs de PC portables, il y a pas mal de nouveautés annoncées après le 20 février avec les Core 2 Duo . 

Avantage des Sandy Bridge :
- Fréquence turbo plus élevée et turbo qui "déclanche" beaucoup plus rapidement
- Gravure monolithique en 32 nm (et plus CPU 32 nm et IGP/contrôleur 45 nm)
- Présence d'un circuit pour un transcodage vidéo 100% matériel
- Puce graphique nettement plus performante ²
- Transmission vidéo en wifi ³
- Jeu d'instruction AVX ²
- Support du SATA 6 Gbps (utile pour les SSD de dernière génération +300 Mo/s)
- 10 à 15% plus performant à fréquence égale

² : Intégré dans le processeur, reste à voir si Apple en tirera parti directement... ou pas.
³ : Optionel avec les cartes Wifi Centrino Intel

Côté plus spéculatif, il faut s'attendre au remplacement de la GeForce 330m par une Radeon HD 6550M ou une GeForce GT 540m.


----------



## lolitta (20 Janvier 2011)

Merci pour l'info  en espérant que ces nouveaux processeurs seront vraiment au point (pas de pbs de surchauffe ou autre..) ! et qu'apple optera cette fois pour une ATI (trop de pbs avec les Nvidia..)


----------



## bobywankenoby (20 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir,
je d'accord pour ce qui est de la consommation des processeurs mais...pourquoi toujours pas de cores i3 (à moins que sandy bridge ne soient les core i3...dans ce cas désolé!)?

Le SATA3 n"est vraiment utile que si l'on passe à un FSB supérieur et si le processeur et la mémoire suivent...sinon je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt!

Vu le prix de plus de 1000 euros des versions récentes, un core i3 avec SATA3, USB3, SSD en natif seraient les bienvenus!
Pour le firewire...je ne sais pas!

slts


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Janvier 2011)

bobywankenoby a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> je d'accord pour ce qui est de la consommation des processeurs mais...pourquoi toujours pas de cores i3 (à moins que sandy bridge ne soient les core i3...dans ce cas désolé!)?
> 
> *Le SATA3 n"est vraiment utile que si l'on passe à un FSB supérieur et si le processeur et la mémoire suivent...sinon je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt!*
> ...


 
La bande passante mémoire, c'est de l'ordre de 20 Go/s. Le bus DMI qui connecte le processeur au PCH  permet ~20 Go/s. Je vois absoluement pas où les 300 ou 400 Mo/s d'un SSD SATA 6 Gbps connecté au PCH possertaient problème.

Sandy Bridge, c'est le nom d'une architecture utilisée par les processeurs Core i3, i5 et i7 en 32 nm.


----------



## Argeuh (20 Janvier 2011)

Il ne reste plus qu'à prendre son mal en patience, ce n'est pas qu'une simple MAJ du processeur.

merci pour les postes sur les CG, je commence à chercher des infos dessus.
Elles sont toutes récentes en tous les cas.


----------



## Rom33 (20 Janvier 2011)

Espérons qu'on aura une MAJ majeure avec SSD, une partie graphique performante et l'éjection du Superdrive. Pas seulement un gain de puissance brute qui n'apportera pas grand chose.


----------



## guyom_62 (21 Janvier 2011)

Ahhhhhhh : J'ai bien fait d'attendre ! Vivement !


----------



## onlyju (22 Janvier 2011)

Je suis impatient, j'attend ces modèles pour switcher!! J'espère qu'il vont pas sortir dans trop longtemps, surtout avec les soucis de santé de S.Jobs ça va peut être repousser le renouvellement...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Janvier 2011)

Le MacBook Pro 13 pouces risque de perdre des plumes dans la mise à jour notamment la GeForce 320m qui passe à la trappe. Avec juste l'Intel HD3000 du Core i5, il n'aura quand même pas grand intérêt par rapport à l'actuel.


----------



## Ekow (24 Janvier 2011)

J'ai attendu la maj l'an dernier à la même époque, on annonçait un renouvellement de gamme des macbook pro suite aux récents i3, i5 et i7 tout nouveau à l'époque.

J'ai décidé d'attendre vers la mi-décembre, et les derniers MBP ont décidé de pointer le bout de leur nez seulement au moins de juin (de mémoire mais plus très sûr...)

Alors pour tous ceux qui comptent changer ou switcher, et j'espère me tromper en disant ça, mais préparez vous à attendre un moment 

Du coup j'ai décidé après ré-évaluation de mes besoins de me rabattre sur un macbook blanc qui me convient très bien mais qui va se faire remplacer par un macbook air 13" d'içi peu.


----------



## bobywankenoby (24 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,
Ca dépend encore de l'utilisation que l'on a mais pour moi, il n'y a pas photo:
entre un core 2 duo et chipset nvidia (320m ou plus) et un core i5 et son chipset graphique intégré, je prends le core i5.
Je n'ai pas besoin d'une grande puissance de calcul en 3D (je n'utilise pas d'application 3D et surtout: je ne joue pas), du moment que je peux lire de la HD...
Par contre, pour photoshop et LR3, là le core i5 m'irait bien!

J'avoue que mon core 2 duo s'en sort quand même pas mal ...mais pas question de changer pour un autre core 2 duo...ou alors apple devra se surpasser pour justifier un core 2 duo!
Mais d'après vos rumeurs, ce serait du i3 au minimum...donc on verra bien...
slts


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Janvier 2011)

A l'ère Core 2 Duo, le couple Core 2 Duo - GeForce 9400m (devenue GeForce 320m) était une solution élégante et puissante dans tous les domaines. L'ensemble était homogène. Avec un Core i3/i5, on gagne en puissance de calcul mais on perd en 3D. Tant mieux pour ceux que ça arrange, dommage pour les autres. Avec un simple HD3000, le MacBook Pro 13 pouces perd quand ce qui fait la force du modèle actuel. Enfin, Apple mettra peut-être un GPU bien que j'en doute.



Ekow a dit:


> J'ai attendu la maj l'an dernier à la même époque,  on annonçait un renouvellement de gamme des macbook pro suite aux  récents i3, i5 et i7 tout nouveau à l'époque.
> 
> J'ai décidé d'attendre vers la mi-décembre, et les derniers MBP ont  décidé de pointer le bout de leur nez seulement au moins de juin (de  mémoire mais plus très sûr...)



En même temps, la mise à jour avant les Core i (la batterie fixe de plus forte capacité) s'était faite en mai ou juin. J'avais acheté un Unbody en avril... La durée de vie commerciale moyenne d'un MacBook Pro est de l'ordre 9 mois.


----------



## bobywankenoby (24 Janvier 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> A l'ère Core 2 Duo, le couple Core 2 Duo - GeForce 9400m (devenue GeForce 320m) était une solution élégante et puissante dans tous les domaines. L'ensemble était homogène. Avec un Core i3/i5, on gagne en puissance de calcul mais on perd en 3D. Tant mieux pour ceux que ça arrange, dommage pour les autres. Avec un simple HD3000, le MacBook Pro 13 pouces perd quand ce qui fait la force du modèle actuel. Enfin, Apple mettra peut-être un GPU bien que j'en doute.
> 
> 
> 
> En même temps, la mise à jour avant les Core i (la batterie fixe de plus forte capacité) s'était faite en mai ou juin. J'avais acheté un Unbody en avril... La durée de vie commerciale moyenne d'un MacBook Pro est de l'ordre 9 mois.


 

Je suis évidemment d'accord...mais un GPU avec core ix...ca va faire une jolie facture!
Les macbook pro redeviendraient inabordables (enfin...si on estime que 1150 euros pour l'entrée de gamme c'est abordable).

slts


----------



## Ekow (24 Janvier 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> En même temps, la mise à jour avant les Core i (la batterie fixe de plus forte capacité) s'était faite en mai ou juin. J'avais acheté un Unbody en avril... La durée de vie commerciale moyenne d'un MacBook Pro est de l'ordre 9 mois.



Oui donc j'avais raison d'attendre, sauf que la mise à jour aura mis 11 ou 12 mois, pour une durée de vie commerciale de 9 mois, ce qui donnait un renouvellement en février/mars.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Janvier 2011)

Durée de vie de 10,1 mois la gamme Core 2 Duo (Unibody avec batterie fixe).





Cette fois, on se dirige vers un record genre 10,4 mois pour arriver jusqu'au 20 février. Mais bon, le 20 février ne correspond qu'au lancement des Sandy Bridge Dual Core mobile. Apple ne fera peut-être rien ce jour là... :rose:


----------



## slayersword (24 Janvier 2011)

Sympa les moyennes sa illustre un peu mieux pas mal de posts qu'on pouvait lire.


----------



## onlyju (24 Janvier 2011)

Il ne faut pas oublié qu'Apple a également le macbook, ce qui fait 3 modèles 13"!!
Avec 3 modèles ils ont plutôt intérêt à les différencier. De plus Apple ne peut pas sortir un modèle PRO ayant de moins bonnes performances graphiques qu'un MBA, ça n'a pas trop de sens...

Pour moi le macbook aura un core ix et utilisera le GPU intégré Intel tandis que le modèle pro couplera un core ix à une carte graphique dédiée en perdant son superdrive. 

On peut pronostiquer longtemps, seul Steve sait ce qu'il nous prépare


----------



## Ekow (24 Janvier 2011)

Je pense personnellement, et c'est bien malheureux, que le superdrive ne disparaitra pas de si tôt des portables d'Apple :/

Enfin j'aimerais me tromper...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Janvier 2011)

Ekow a dit:


> Je pense personnellement, et c'est bien malheureux, que le superdrive ne disparaitra pas de si tôt des portables d'Apple :/
> 
> Enfin j'aimerais me tromper...



Je le crains aussi. Vu qu'une batterie coûte bien plus cher qu'un superdrive, le remplacer ne serait pas "gratuit". Et puis sur un 15 pouces, il y a assez de place pour le loger. Une baie modulaire serait top mais Apple n'a jamais proposé.


----------



## onlyju (25 Janvier 2011)

Je parlais surtout du modèle 13" pour le retrait du superdrive. C clair que le 15" ya assez de place


----------



## Dams31 (26 Janvier 2011)

Pas de rumeur concernant un éventuelle période de sortie ?


----------



## Lefenmac (26 Janvier 2011)

Dams31 a dit:


> Pas de rumeur concernant un éventuelle période de sortie ?



Si plein de rumeurs, y en a qui disent que l'ordi sera donné gratuitement aux plus de 1m65, aux cheveux châtains, avec pieds grecs et le bras gauche pus court que le droit, sinon y en a qui disent que tu peux acheter l'écran séparément du clavier, d'autres qui disent que ça ne sera vendu qu'à assembler soi-même, d'autres que ça sera vendu uniquement chez Auto5... Brefs choisis ta rumeur


----------



## Argeuh (27 Janvier 2011)

entre le 20 février et juin selon les sites


----------



## Cidou (27 Janvier 2011)

Dams31 a dit:


> Pas de rumeur concernant un éventuelle période de sortie ?


Si tu veux de la rumeur en voila une : les stocks de mbp commenceraient à être en baisse, ce qui peut présager du bon d'ici un à deux mois

Source : http://consomac.fr/news-1055.html


----------



## Dams31 (28 Janvier 2011)

Ok merci. Venant de vendre mon MBP je ne savais pas si il fallait attendre un peut ou repartir sur les modèles actuels. Donc je vais patienter avant d'aller chez Auto5


----------



## Lorad A. (28 Janvier 2011)

onlyju a dit:


> Je parlais surtout du modèle 13" pour le retrait du superdrive. C clair que le 15" ya assez de place


Les prochains 13" je les aimerais comme ça (ceci est une fiction) :

- relooker (parce qu'on commence à s'en lasser)
- autonomie accrue (parce qu'il le faut)
- SSD
- anti-reflet (parce que c'est le minimum)
- résolution augmentée à la manière des Air (parce que sinon ça ferait tache)
- exit le Superdrive (parce qu'on pirate, maintenant)
- 1100&#8364; (parce que c'est encore un peu la crise)


----------



## seba08 (29 Janvier 2011)

J'attends aussi les nouveaux MPB 13   Selon moi, les nouveaux modeles apparaitront mi-mars 

J'espere qu'on aura droit au SSD, meilleur resolution, 13h d'autonomie et surtout pas d'augmentation de prix!


----------



## philming (2 Février 2011)

Du SSD ça n'as pas de sens à mon avis. Du moins pas de série.
Apple doit normalement sortir une mise a jour de Final Cut Pro en même temps que les MbP.
Or qui dit video dit gros disque dur, interne si possible.
Donc on doit tabler sur 320, voire 500Go en interne. Ca coute aujourd'hui encore pas loin de 1500 un SSD de 500Go.
Donc à mon sens, il faut pas rêver, ca m'étonnerait qu'on ai du SSD de série sur nos futurs MbP...
J'espère me tromper...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (2 Février 2011)

philming a dit:


> Du SSD ça n'as pas de sens à mon avis. Du moins pas de série.
> Apple doit normalement sortir une mise a jour de Final Cut Pro en même temps que les MbP.
> Or qui dit video dit gros disque dur, interne si possible.
> Donc on doit tabler sur 320, voire 500Go en interne. Ca coute aujourd'hui encore pas loin de 1500 un SSD de 500Go.
> ...



En même temps FC Pro n'est pas le genre de logiciel sur lequel se base Apple pour concevoir les specs des portables vu que c'est loin d'être l'application que chacun utilise au quotidien. Accessoirement, on peut se demander ce qui justifie un lancement conjoint de FC pro et des MacBook Pro. Il n'y a aucune relation entre les deux. 
Et pourquoi pas 750 Go et 1 To ? Ça existe en 2,5 pouces et ça ne coûte pas bien cher...  

Ce qu'Apple utilisera peut-être, c'est un Intel SSD 310 mSATA et un disque dur classique. Le SSD 310 est tellement petit qu'il peut se placer un peu n'importe où, ça laisserait même assez de place pour un HDD et le SuperDrive dans le 15".


----------



## pepes003 (2 Février 2011)

onlyju a dit:


> De plus Apple ne peut pas sortir un modèle PRO ayant de moins bonnes performances graphiques qu'un MBA, ça n'a pas trop de sens...
> 
> Pour moi le macbook aura un core ix et utilisera le GPU intégré Intel tandis que le modèle pro couplera un core ix à une carte graphique dédiée en perdant son superdrive.



http://www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Intel-HD-Graphics-3000-graphics-solution.43710.0.html

Une HD3000 est équivalente ingame à une Geforce 320m.

*MAIS* une HD3000 possède quelques features qui en font une solution plus sympathique pour les "PRO". (voir Quick Sync + ce qu'a cité l'OP; et qui sait, peut être aura-t-on un port HDMI 1.4 :love


----------



## edd72 (2 Février 2011)

pepes003 a dit:


> Une HD3000 est équivalente ingame à une Geforce 320m.



Je ne vois pas sur quoi tu te bases pour dire cela. Ils disent qu'elle est du niveau de la 3*1*0M. Or la 310M est en dessous d'une 320M.

Ingame, par exemple, sur du MW2 (Windows):
On a avec une 310M:
48 fps en Low
Avec une 320M:
69 fps en Low


----------



## onlyju (2 Février 2011)

Les récents soucis d'Intel avec ses chipsets Cougar Point ne vont pas aider au renouvellement de la gamme... 
On va finalement devoir attendre avril/mai, j'en ai bien peur, moi qui pensais pouvoir switcher en février, je vais devoir être patient!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Février 2011)

pepes003 a dit:


> http://www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Intel-HD-Graphics-3000-graphics-solution.43710.0.html
> 
> Une HD3000 est équivalente ingame à une Geforce 320m.
> 
> *MAIS* une HD3000 possède quelques features qui en font une solution plus sympathique pour les "PRO". (voir Quick Sync + ce qu'a cité l'OP; et qui sait, peut être aura-t-on un port HDMI 1.4 :love



Je ne vois pas où ils disent que l'Intel HD Graphics 3000 est au niveau de la GeForce 320 surtout quand on lit la conclusion issue du même article : 



> *Verdict*
> 
> 
> The performance of the  *Intel HD Graphics 3000* can indeed be called impressive. In many  older and current gaming titles it competes at a level of *entry-level  graphics cards* like the Geforce G 310M, the GT 220M or the ATI  HD5470. It *multiplies* the performance of the previous *Intel  GMA HD solution*. In practice this means that older games can be  played at high graphics settings and current games mostly at low  graphics details.




Le bug des chipsets Intel tombe assez mal pour le renouvellement des MacBook Pro... En même temps, personne ne sait si Apple avait ou non déjà lancé la production du nouveau modèle. Et comme les premières révisions du chip ne sont pas touchées, c'est un moindre mal et d'autant plus facile de corriger le tir.


----------



## n0zkl3r (3 Février 2011)

J'suis content d'avoir acheté mon MacBook Pro 13,3" début novembre 2010 (il a 3 mois ) !

Car j'aurais surement encore attendu pas mal et donc une mise à jour après 4 ou 5 mois de son achat, ça fou moins les boules.

Mais comme dit plus haut, j'ai un peu peur pour le MacBook Pro 13,3", il va se farcir l'Intel HD 3000, c'est sûr, car il n'aura pas de carte graphique dédiée, donc les performances au total seront +- identiques entre un C2D + G320M et i3 + HD3000. Et vu que j'aime de temps en temps lancer un petit jeu, la 320M se défend plutôt pas mal sous Windows 7... On peut jouer en natif en medium sans soucis voir high. Puis les technologies graphiques sont plus avancée chez Nvidia que chez Intel pour Mac.

Par contre, le vrai bon en avant sera fait avec les 15 et 17 pouces, ceux là, ils vont bien donner !


----------



## onlyju (3 Février 2011)

Je ne vois pas pourquoi le MBP 13" n'aurait pas de carte dédiée car cela signifierait que sa partie graphique serait moins performante qu'un MBA 11", c'est pas très cohérent pour une gamme PRO...  S'il n'y a pas assez de place, qu'ils retirent le superdrive car perso je préfère une meilleur carte graphique qu'un lecteur dont je ne me sers jamais.


----------



## n0zkl3r (3 Février 2011)

onlyju a dit:


> Je ne vois pas pourquoi le MBP 13" n'aurait pas de carte dédiée car cela signifierait que sa partie graphique serait moins performante qu'un MBA 11", c'est pas très cohérent pour une gamme PRO...  S'il n'y a pas assez de place, qu'ils retirent le superdrive car perso je préfère une meilleur carte graphique qu'un lecteur dont je ne me sers jamais.



Car le MBA ira vers ça aussi.

Puis avec le marketing bien tourné, Apple montrera que ça ne pénalise pas du tout les performances graphiques grâce au CPU qui rattrapera le coup.

Le superdrive, on va devoir se le farcir pendant un petit temps encore.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Février 2011)

onlyju a dit:


> Je ne vois pas pourquoi le MBP 13" n'aurait pas de carte dédiée car cela signifierait que sa partie graphique serait moins performante qu'un MBA 11", c'est pas très cohérent pour une gamme PRO...  S'il n'y a pas assez de place, qu'ils retirent le superdrive car perso je préfère une meilleur carte graphique qu'un lecteur dont je ne me sers jamais.



Gamme "Pro", il y a quoi de réellement Pro dans un MacBook Pro par rapport à un MacBook Air ? C'est un très bon portable mais du Pro qui n'a pas de garantie sur site avec une garantie de base d'un an... De toute façon, MacBook Pro n'est pas synonyme de carte graphique. Apple a vendu des MacBook Pro 15 pouces avec seulement l'IGP GeForce 9400m. Et puis les MacBook 13 pouces n'avait pas le nom de MacBook Pro quand ils sont passé au châssis Unibody. Accessoirement, le MacBook Pro 13 pouces n'a jamais eu de carte graphique dédiée mais un GeForce 9400m qui est un (très bon) IGP. Enfin, ce ne serait pas la première fois qu'il y aurait des incohérences dans la gamme d'Apple.



n0zkl3r a dit:


> Car le MBA ira vers ça aussi.
> 
> Puis avec le marketing bien tourné, Apple montrera que ça ne pénalise  pas du tout les performances graphiques grâce au CPU qui rattrapera le  coup.
> 
> Le superdrive, on va devoir se le farcir pendant un petit temps  encore.



C'est pas faux !  On me dit que Blu-Ray, cay le mal, que Blu-Ray tue, que Blu-Ray pue, etc. Apple prône la vidéo à tout va mais n'a pas d'unité optique pour lire du contenu Full HD.


----------



## onlyju (3 Février 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Gamme "Pro", il y a quoi de réellement Pro dans un MacBook Pro par rapport à un MacBook Air ?



On est donc d'accord, à l'heure actuelle entre le nouveau MBA, le MB et le MBP ça se ressemble, mis à part le prix peut être. De mon point de vue, soit ils affirment le côté pro du MBP 13" soit ils le suppriment et gardent le MB comme entrèe de gamme.


----------



## xao85 (4 Février 2011)

Moi ce qui m'énerve c'est d'avoir un magnifique écran avec une résolution supérieur au 1080p et je peux même pas y regarder un blu ray... :hein:


----------



## edd72 (4 Février 2011)

onlyju a dit:


> On est donc d'accord, à l'heure actuelle entre le nouveau MBA, le MB et le MBP ça se ressemble, mis à part le prix peut être. De mon point de vue, soit ils affirment le côté pro du MBP 13" soit ils le suppriment et gardent le MB comme entrèe de gamme.




Je verrai plutôt supprimer le MB qui une fois passé à 4Go n'a presque plus l'avantage du prix (60? avec tout ce qui manque derrière). Pourquoi garder celui en plastique?


----------



## onlyju (4 Février 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Je verrai plutôt supprimer le MB qui une fois passé à 4Go n'a presque plus l'avantage du prix (60? avec tout ce qui manque derrière). Pourquoi garder celui en plastique?



Oui c'est sûr, je trouve aussi que le MBP est plus jolie et que l'écart de prix est plutôt faible, 
je n'avait pas fait de calcul, Apple ne doit pas en vendre beaucoup alors. 
Est ce que Apple publie le volume écoulé pour ses gammes, quelqu'un aurait des chiffres?


----------



## xao85 (4 Février 2011)

onlyju a dit:


> Oui c'est sûr, je trouve aussi que le MBP est plus jolie et que l'écart de prix est plutôt faible,
> je n'avait pas fait de calcul, Apple ne doit pas en vendre beaucoup alors.
> Est ce que Apple publie le volume écoulé pour ses gammes, quelqu'un aurait des chiffres?



J'ai eu le model d'avant lorsqu'il était à 899. Là c'était interessant.


----------



## Dams31 (7 Février 2011)

De nouveaux MacBook Pro en mars*? 07/02/2011 21:33 | Nicolas Furno  Sauf surprise, Apple devrait renouveler ses ordinateurs portables d'ici l'été. 9To5*Mac a mis la main sur des documents internes à la chaîne de supermarchés américains Best-Buy qui penchent en faveur d'une sortie en mars. Un nouveau modèle est apparu sur les listes internes pour 1199*$ (le prix du MacBook Pro 13*pouces actuel) avec une sortie prévue le 11 mars 2011.    D'après 9to5*Mac toujours, les stocks de MacBook Pro sont au plus bas, indiquant l'imminence d'une mise à jour. D'après nos informations, ce n'est pas le cas en France au moins et l'Apple Store en ligne propose toujours des MacBook Pro expédiés en 24*heures.   Difficile de savoir si la mise à jour sera mineure (simple changement de processeur dans les mêmes gammes qu'actuellement) ou majeure (nouveau design inspiré par les MacBook Air, passage au tout SSD, disparition des lecteurs optiques). Un passage à Sandy Bridge, la nouvelle plateforme d'Intel (lire : Intel dévoile ses processeurs Core i « Sandy Bridge »), était probable, mais elle est peut-être remise en cause par les problèmes récents rencontrés par Intel (lire : Intel rappelle des chipsets Sandy Bridge).


----------



## bobywankenoby (8 Février 2011)

Dams31 a dit:


> De nouveaux MacBook Pro en mars*? 07/02/2011 21:33 | Nicolas Furno Sauf surprise, Apple devrait renouveler ses ordinateurs portables d'ici l'été. 9To5*Mac a mis la main sur des documents internes à la chaîne de supermarchés américains Best-Buy qui penchent en faveur d'une sortie en mars. Un nouveau modèle est apparu sur les listes internes pour 1199*$ (le prix du MacBook Pro 13*pouces actuel) avec une sortie prévue le 11 mars 2011. D'après 9to5*Mac toujours, les stocks de MacBook Pro sont au plus bas, indiquant l'imminence d'une mise à jour. D'après nos informations, ce n'est pas le cas en France au moins et l'Apple Store en ligne propose toujours des MacBook Pro expédiés en 24*heures. Difficile de savoir si la mise à jour sera mineure (simple changement de processeur dans les mêmes gammes qu'actuellement) ou majeure (nouveau design inspiré par les MacBook Air, passage au tout SSD, disparition des lecteurs optiques). Un passage à Sandy Bridge, la nouvelle plateforme d'Intel (lire : Intel dévoile ses processeurs Core i « Sandy Bridge »), était probable, mais elle est peut-être remise en cause par les problèmes récents rencontrés par Intel (lire : Intel rappelle des chipsets Sandy Bridge).


 

Bonjour,
Il me semble que si Apple continue d'utiliser les chipsets graphique intégrés nvidia sur le MB pro 13" (9400M ou 320M etc...), il lui est impossbile de mettre autre chose que du core 2 duo...
Ce n'est évidemment pas la même chose pour les MB pro 5 et 17" qui ont une carte graphique dédiée...

Ca aurait changé?
slts


----------



## SPIDEY (8 Février 2011)

Pensez vous que l'on aura l'USB 3.0 sur les nouveaux MBP ?


----------



## ced68 (8 Février 2011)

SPIDEY a dit:


> Pensez vous que l'on aura l'USB 3.0 sur les nouveaux MBP ?



Hahaha ! Impossible à savoir, personne ne devin ici (enfin pas moi en tout cas ). Si on pouvait avoir de l'USB3, du HDMI (et pas de DisplayPort à la ***) ce serait top moumoute... Wait & see


----------



## utilisateur banni (8 Février 2011)

Si jamais ils gardent le C2D + chip nVidia, le changement se fera au niveau ssd, mais ça n'est que mon avis. e tout avec du lightpeak.
En fait je voie bien : C2D 2,66 + GT330M + SSD 120g ou 256g + 4g + Lion

ça peut être aussi : Ci3 + chip Intel intégré cacabeurk + hdd normal 320 ou 500 + 8g + Lion

Je suis une vrai mme irma !


----------



## onlyju (8 Février 2011)

utilisateur banni a dit:


> Si jamais ils gardent le C2D + chip nVidia, le changement se fera au niveau ssd, mais ça n'est que mon avis. e tout avec du lightpeak.
> En fait je voie bien : C2D 2,66 + GT330M + SSD 120g ou 256g + 4g + Lion
> 
> ça peut être aussi : Ci3 + chip Intel intégré cacabeurk + hdd normal 320 ou 500 + 8g + Lion
> ...



Ou ça peut être: Ci3/Ci5 + 330M + SSD - Superdrive


----------



## Ekow (8 Février 2011)

onlyju a dit:


> Ou ça peut être: Ci3/Ci5 + 330M + SSD - Superdrive



Pas la place dans le 13 pour la GT 330M et le Superdrive, pour ça qu'il n'y a pas eu de i3/i5 à la dernière révision.


----------



## onlyju (8 Février 2011)

Ekow a dit:


> Pas la place dans le 13 pour la GT 330M et le Superdrive, pour ça qu'il n'y a pas eu de i3/i5 à la dernière révision.


 Oui c'est pour ça que j'ai mis *-*Superdrive


----------



## Ekow (8 Février 2011)

onlyju a dit:


> Oui c'est pour ça que j'ai mis *-*Superdrive



Au temps pour moi, je pensais qu'il était compris dans le lot 
Effectivement ça serait une belle machine, mais je ne crois pas encore en la disparition du superdrive :/


----------



## Rom33 (8 Février 2011)

onlyju a dit:


> Ou ça peut être: Ci3/Ci5 + 330M + SSD - Superdrive



Je vote "pour"


----------



## edd72 (8 Février 2011)

Ekow a dit:


> Pas la place dans le 13 pour la GT 330M et le Superdrive, pour ça qu'il n'y a pas eu de i3/i5 à la dernière révision.



Oui enfin c'est surtout parceque le chip graphique d'Intel qui allait avec les i3/i5 est tout pourrave (et pas de place pour mettre une CG, mais y'a jamais eu de CG dans un MBP13).


----------



## onlyju (8 Février 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> mais y'a jamais eu de CG dans un MBP13).


En effet depuis les core ix, Intel ne permet plus d'intégrer un GPU autre que le sien alors que pour les C2D c'était autorisé donc Apple le faisait pour gagner de la place mais désormais il faudra gagner de la place autrement.


----------



## edd72 (8 Février 2011)

onlyju a dit:


> En effet depuis les core ix, Intel ne permet plus d'intégrer un GPU autre que le sien alors que pour les C2D c'était autorisé donc Apple le faisait pour gagner de la place mais désormais il faudra gagner de la place autrement.



Rêve, sur le MBP13 (s'il survit) ils vont utiliser le chipset graphique Intel que ce dernier impose et c'est tout. Selon certains, il aurait "presque" les perfs de la 320M (donc ce ne serait pas la grosse catastrophe comme le chipsets graphiques GMA d'Intel, mais c'est quand même dommage de perdre à ce niveau alors qu'il y avait eu une nette progression au passage du chipset 9400M au 320M). Moi, je suis persuadé que le Superdrive reste, non pas que j'estime qu'il est indispensable mais les gens ne comprendront pas s'il disparait (autant les non-pro pour lire leurs DVD vidéos que les pro qui font de la vidéo et qui veulent la sortir sur DVD depuis leur machine -c'est con de devoir trainer un graveur externe...-). Pour le SSD, peut-etre de l'hybride mais pas du SSD complet (encore trop cher, et les clients ne veulent pas d'une machine avec juste 64Go).
Sur le MBP13, on aura du Sandy Bridge avec le chipset graphique qui l'accompagne, peut-être de l'USB3, peut-être du lighteak (mais dans ce cas plus de FireWire 800), peut-être un disque dur hybride (genre 32Go SSD et 300Go HD), le Superdrive reste, la batterie aussi (pas question de réduire l'autonomie par une plus petite), la résolution monte à celle de MBA13" (comme ça, même chaine de fabrication -réduction des coûts-, ce qui va demander plus -en 3D- à une carte graphique plus faible). La RAM pourrait doubler quoiqu'Apple a toujours été radin sur la RAM (alors que c'est pas si cher, faut pas déconner) sans doute pour la vendre à pris d'or en upgrade à la commande ou en intervention en Store. Pas de Lion si une sortie en Février/Mars/Avril car il sort cet été...

Parceque c'est bien joli d'imaginer des machines, mais dans ce cas, le MBP13 ne va plus être à 1149&#8364; mais à 2149&#8364;


----------



## onlyju (8 Février 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Rêve


J'avoue être un grand rêveur .



edd72 a dit:


> Moi, je suis persuadé que le Superdrive reste, non pas que j'estime qu'il est indispensable mais les gens ne comprendront pas s'il disparait (autant les non-pro pour lire leurs DVD vidéos que les pro qui font de la vidéo et qui veulent la sortir sur DVD depuis leur machine


Pour les non-pro, il me semble que le MBA c'est bien vendu malgré l'absence du superdrive, quand aux pro et surout pour de la video, le modèle 15" en aurait un. Je dis ça parce que perso je m'en sers jamais et je ne pense pas être le seul donc c'est dommage.



edd72 a dit:


> Pour le SSD, peut-etre de l'hybride mais pas du SSD complet


Oui je vois bien un SSD mSata comme sur le MBA et pourquoi pas comme tu dis couplé à un HDD. 



edd72 a dit:


> la résolution monte à celle de MBA13" (comme ça, même chaine de fabrication -réduction des coûts-


Je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est obligé.



edd72 a dit:


> Pas de Lion si une sortie en Février/Mars/Avril car il sort cet été...


Ca serait vraiment dommage...



edd72 a dit:


> Parce que c'est bien joli d'imaginer des machines, mais dans ce cas, le MBP13 ne va plus être à 1149 mais à 2149


En même temps je trouve que le modèle actuelle ne vaut pas vraiment  les 1149. 

Je ne pense pas que le MBP 13" disparaîtra car apparemment c'est le modèle le plus vendu.


----------



## Rom33 (8 Février 2011)

@edd72
Deux petites remarques:

- Ca n'est pas "con" de se trainer un Superdrive externe. Etant donné que tu te traines déjà des DVD, ça ne change pas grand chose...

- Dans le bench que j'ai pu lire, le meilleur chipset Sandy Bridge, le 3000, avait les perfos d'un chipset graphique d'entrée de gamme (310M), ce qui est déjà nettement en-dessous de la 320M (alors ce que "certains" peuvent dire, ça n'est pas très pertinent...). Sachant que ça pourrait être le 2000, encore moins performant...

Ca ferait un MBP beaucoup moins performant graphiquement qu'un MBA ou un MBP d'ancienne génération. Pas très cohérent à mon humble avis...


----------



## onlyju (8 Février 2011)

Rom33 a dit:


> Sachant que ça pourrait être le 2000, encore moins performant...



Non la gamme mobile intègre le GPU HD3000 contrairement à la gamme desktop qui intègre la plupart le HD2000.



Rom33 a dit:


> Ca ferait un MBP beaucoup moins performant graphiquement qu'un MBA ou un MBP d'ancienne génération. Pas très cohérent à mon humble avis...


Je suis d'accord, mais Apple pourrait nous faire croire que le GPU Intel est au niveau de celui de Nvidia...


----------



## edd72 (8 Février 2011)

Wait and See...
(de toute façon, je ne compte pas renouveler mon portable avant 2 bonnes années donc bon)


----------



## Pascal_TTH (8 Février 2011)

Le Packard Bell TS85 a processeur Sandy Bridge avec une Intel HD 3000 et une GeForce 540M. On voit aussi une GeForce 310m (Samsung Q530), une GeForce 320m (MacBook Air), une GeForce 330m (MacBook Pro). GeForce 310m, GeForce 320m, radeon HD 5470 et HD Graphics 3000 : même combat. Résultat ? Apple ne va pas se faire chier à mettre une carte dédiée dans le MacBook Pro 13 pouces. Pour le MacBook Pro 15 pouces, on peut s'attendre à une GeForce 540m ou sa contrepart AMD, la Radeon HD 6650.
Pour le reste, si Apple innove parfois fortement, c'est aussi une des compagnies les plus conservatrices avec des choix parfois douteux, des technologies défendues bec et ongles avant d'être ensuite reniées. Qui a dit Firewire ? USB 3.0 ? eSATA ? Blu-Ray ? 3G ? Combien de temps on s'est tapé un simple DVD ?


----------



## edd72 (9 Février 2011)

Finalement, ils vont mettre les processeurs foireux dans les portables en n'utilisant pas les ports foireux (et en espérant qu'il n'y ai pas d'autres trucs foireux sur les Sandy Bridge...), ça va ptet sortir plus tôt.


----------



## Silverscreen (11 Février 2011)

Mon MBP de 2008 commence vraiment à tirer la langue. Cette année, je me suis remis de manière fortuite à la 3D (ce qui est une galère monstrueuse avec une nVidia 8600 GT) et je collabore avec un pote éloigné géographiquement : obligé de miser sur le portable pour bosser ensemble. Comme le moment de renouveller mon Mac approche, j'avais bon espoir d'avoir du + costaud en carte vidéo. De quoi, revenir au niveau d'un iMac d'il y a 2 ans, par exemple. En tout cas suffisamment pour faire de la 3d "d'appoint" sur Cinema 4D.

Du coup je m'interroge : on peut s'attendre à quoi ?
Sandybridge ça veut forcément dire chipset vidéo intégré ? Ou alors uniquement sur le 13" (et pourquoi lui ?)
Est-ce qu'Apple peut forcer Intel à un design spécifique lui permettant d'ajouter une carte graphique dédiée nVidia (comme dans la gamme actuelle) avec switch entre chipset graphique et carte dédiée, au moins sur le MBP 15" ?

Est-ce que l'option AMD+ATI dans les Macbook Pro est crédible ? Intéressante ?

Quel gain de puissance avec la nouvelle plateforme à fréquence égale sur du i7 à 2,8 ghz, par exemple ?

Et qu'est-ce qui devrait être dispo pour un MBP en termes de fréquence ? 2,8 Ghz comme actuellement (en option) ou plus ?

Je n'ai aucune idée de ce qui se fait chez les constructeurs PC ni de ce qui est sur la feuille de route Intel et encore moins de ce qui rentre dans l'enveloppe thermique habituelle des MPB 15"&#8230;


----------



## edd72 (11 Février 2011)

Silverscreen a dit:


> Sandybridge ça veut forcément dire chipset vidéo intégré ? Ou alors uniquement sur le 13" (et pourquoi lui ?)



Oui. Le chipset Intel y sera de toute façon. Après le truc c'est d'en avoir un second avec switch possible (comme sur les 15" et 17" ce qui restera surement le cas pour ceux-là -c'est une très bonne solution pour autonomie/puissance)), mais dans le 13" y'a pas vraiment la place...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h25 ----------




Silverscreen a dit:


> Est-ce que l'option AMD+ATI dans les Macbook Pro est crédible ? Intéressante ?



Crédible, oui. Intéressant, pourquoi pas. Par contre, je ne pense pas que ça arrive pour la gamme à venir.


----------



## Silverscreen (11 Février 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Oui. Le chipset Intel y sera de toute façon. Après le truc c'est d'en avoir un second avec switch possible (comme sur les 15" et 17" ce qui restera surement le cas pour ceux-là -c'est une très bonne solution pour autonomie/puissance)), mais dans le 13" y'a pas vraiment la place...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h25 ----------
> 
> ...



Merci. J'ai regardé depuis à droite et à gauche, notamment ici http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Graphics-Cards-Benchmark-List.844.0.html et, pour le coup, le chipset intel HD graphics 3000 est très proche de la 8600 GT d'il y a 2-3 ans en termes de performances. Pas brillant mais tout de même correct pour un portable léger pas orienté jeux. 
Pour un créatif qui fait de la 2D, ça doit être tout à fait correct et la présence d'un SSD est 10 fois plus importante.

Bon, plus qu'à patienter, en espérant voir un truc genre GeForce GT 540M dans les MBP 15 et 17"


----------



## Pascal_TTH (11 Février 2011)

Silverscreen a dit:


> Mon MBP de 2008 commence vraiment à tirer la langue. Cette année, je me suis remis de manière fortuite à la 3D (ce qui est une galère monstrueuse avec une nVidia 8600 GT) et je collabore avec un pote éloigné géographiquement : obligé de miser sur le portable pour bosser ensemble. Comme le moment de renouveller mon Mac approche, j'avais bon espoir d'avoir du + costaud en carte vidéo. De quoi, revenir au niveau d'un iMac d'il y a 2 ans, par exemple. En tout cas suffisamment pour faire de la 3d "d'appoint" sur Cinema 4D.



Un iMac d'il y a deux ans, ça ne représente rien vu qu'il y avait des cartes graphiques différentes et puissance très variable. 



Silverscreen a dit:


> Du coup je m'interroge : on peut s'attendre à quoi ?
> Sandybridge ça veut forcément dire chipset vidéo intégré ? Ou alors uniquement sur le 13" (et pourquoi lui ?)
> Est-ce qu'Apple peut forcer Intel à un design spécifique lui permettant d'ajouter une carte graphique dédiée nVidia (comme dans la gamme actuelle) avec switch entre chipset graphique et carte dédiée, au moins sur le MBP 15" ?



Les constructeurs n'ont pas attendu Apple pour proposer Switchable Graphics (AMD) et Optimus (NIVIDIA). Les basculement existait sur les PC portable avant d'arriver sur les MacBook Pro (sur lesquels il fallait fermer la session pour switcher). Maintenant, c'est au point sur les MacBook Pro avec un Core i5/i7 : switch totalement transparent.



Silverscreen a dit:


> Est-ce que l'option AMD+ATI dans les Macbook Pro est crédible ? Intéressante ?


 
Non et non. Les processeurs AMD sont à la rue à côté des modèles Intel au niveau de la puissance par watt. Intel propose bien plus de possibilité annexes avec sa plateforme comme l'affichage sur un écran externe/téléviseur via le Wifi.



Silverscreen a dit:


> Quel gain de puissance avec la nouvelle plateforme à fréquence égale sur du i7 à 2,8 ghz, par exemple ?
> 
> Et qu'est-ce qui devrait être dispo pour un MBP en termes de fréquence ? 2,8 Ghz comme actuellement (en option) ou plus ?
> 
> Je n'ai aucune idée de ce qui se fait chez les constructeurs PC ni de ce qui est sur la feuille de route Intel et encore moins de ce qui rentre dans l'enveloppe thermique habituelle des MPB 15"



Jusqu'à 15% à fréquence égale. Fréquences comparables pour les Sandy Bridge. ~35 watts de TDP pour l'ensemble CPU/IGP/contrôleur mémoire (bref, le Core i5/i7) et ~30 watts pour le GPU.


----------



## Reyven (11 Février 2011)

Je débarque un peu (et je ne suis pas connaisseur du matos des mac) mais si je comprends bien : les nouveaux MBP 13" auront une carte graphique de moin bonne qualité mais il auront une ssd pour compenser ?

*Si oui, il vaut mieux une meilleur carte graphique ou une ssd pour faire du graphisme (photoshop) ?
En gros, mieux vaut acheter le 13" de maintenant ou le nouveau pour un graphiste ?


----------



## edd72 (11 Février 2011)

Reyven a dit:


> les nouveaux MBP 13" auront une carte graphique de moin bonne qualité



Très probable.



Reyven a dit:


> mais il auront une ssd pour compenser



Ça, rien ne dit.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (11 Février 2011)

Intel vient de reporter le lancement des Sandy Bridge mobile à une date indéterminée...


----------



## xao85 (11 Février 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Intel vient de reporter le lancement des Sandy Bridge mobile à une date indéterminée...



Bon ben on va rester au core2duo sur les MacBook 13 pouces...


----------



## Lorad A. (11 Février 2011)

Reyven a dit:


> Je débarque un peu (et je ne suis pas connaisseur du matos des mac) mais si je comprends bien : les nouveaux MBP 13" auront une carte graphique de moin bonne qualité mais il auront une ssd pour compenser ?
> 
> *Si oui, il vaut mieux une meilleur carte graphique ou une ssd pour faire du graphisme (photoshop) ?
> En gros, mieux vaut acheter le 13" de maintenant ou le nouveau pour un graphiste ?


Ton SSD il te servira à rien pour du graphisme, SAUF si tu bosses sur des très gros fichiers, traitement par lot, etc. Une bonne carte graphique est "utile" pour les fonctions 3D de Photoshop. Favorise un bon proco et beaucoup de RAM.


----------



## onlyju (12 Février 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Intel vient de reporter le lancement des Sandy Bridge mobile à une date indéterminée...


Voici une info qui ne va pas dans ce sens: http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/P67-H67-42513/.
Dans l'article, ils parlent de partenaires d'Intel qui seraient livrés dès lundi 14, on peut imaginer qu'Apple en fait partie et a pourquoi pas une sorte d'exclusivité pour sortir ces pc avant les autres, surtout qu'Apple fait partie des constructeurs de portable qui en ce début d'année fait de bon chiffres


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Février 2011)

onlyju a dit:


> Voici une info qui ne va pas dans ce sens: http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/P67-H67-42513/.
> Dans l'article, ils parlent de partenaires d'Intel qui seraient livrés dès lundi 14, on peut imaginer qu'Apple en fait partie et a pourquoi pas une sorte d'exclusivité pour sortir ces pc avant les autres, surtout qu'Apple fait partie des constructeurs de portable qui en ce début d'année fait de bon chiffres


 
Encore faudrait-il comprendre de quoi on parle. *Cougar point (P67, H67, etc) est le chipset des Sandy Bridge*. Ils sont buggés en version B2 et corrigés en version B3 livrée à nouveau dès le 14 février. Ce qui est reporté du 20 à une date non fixée, c'est *le lancement* *des processeurs Sandy Brdige Dual Core*. Avec des chipsets sans processeur, c'est dur de faire un ordinateur... Même avec une imagination débordante. 

Un chipset, ce n'est pas un processeur. Ce ne sont pas les processeurs qui ont eu un bug mais les chipsets. Merci de ne pas tout mélanger.


----------



## frankix (12 Février 2011)

Ce qui serai bien, ce serait d'avoir le même genre de news dans quelques temps sur Intel, mais cette fois pour nous informer du moment où les processeurs "pleinement fonctionnels" équiperont les MBP à la vente. Je sais bien que les ports utilisés ne servent pas et tous ça, etc... et que je serai jamais capable de faire la différence entre les procs "ratés" et les futures. Mais le fait de le savoir me gêne un peu (je sais que c'est un peu idiot) de plus rien ne dit que de nouvelles séries n'auront pas aussi d'autres genre de problèmes (même plus graves).


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Février 2011)

frankix a dit:


> Ce qui serai bien, ce serait d'avoir le même genre de news dans quelques temps sur Intel, mais cette fois pour nous informer du moment où les processeurs "pleinement fonctionnels" équiperont les MBP à la vente. Je sais bien que les ports utilisés ne servent pas et tous ça, etc... et que je serai jamais capable de faire la différence entre les procs "ratés" et les futures. Mais le fait de le savoir me gêne un peu (je sais que c'est un peu idiot) de plus rien ne dit que de nouvelles séries n'auront pas aussi d'autres genre de problèmes (même plus graves).


 

Intel livre des pommes et des poires au magasin de coin depuis des dizaines d'années. Un jour, Intel livre un lot de pommes avariées... Il reprend toutes les pommes avariées avant d'en livrer d'autres seines. Les poires n'ayant pas été affectées, Intel continue la livraison. QQu qui a tout compris arrive au magasin et demande : Est-ce qu'on sera informé quand les poires ne seront plus avariées ?


----------



## frankix (12 Février 2011)

... donc j'avais raison de m'inquiéter le lot de "pommes" selon tes informations seraient avarié  ...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (16 Février 2011)

Des nouvelles (un peu trop optimistes) :
http://www.macg.co/unes/voir/129092/macbook-pro-en-mars-nouveaux-details

Plus puissant, plus léger, plus fin, plus autonome, avec SSD, un nouveau matériaux, de meilleures résolutions et le tout moins cher moyennant la perte du SuperDrive, j'y crois moyennement. En tout cas, pas tout en une fois !


----------



## xao85 (16 Février 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Des nouvelles (un peu trop optimistes) :
> http://www.macg.co/unes/voir/129092/macbook-pro-en-mars-nouveaux-details
> 
> Plus puissant, plus léger, plus fin, plus autonome, avec SSD, un nouveau matériaux, de meilleures résolutions et le tout moins cher moyennant la perte du SuperDrive, j'y crois moyennement. En tout cas, pas tout en une fois !



Si ils enlève le superdrive on aura jamais de bluray... :rateau:


----------



## Argeuh (16 Février 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Des nouvelles (un peu trop optimistes) :
> http://www.macg.co/unes/voir/129092/macbook-pro-en-mars-nouveaux-details
> 
> Plus puissant, plus léger, plus fin, plus autonome, avec SSD, un nouveau matériaux, de meilleures résolutions et le tout moins cher moyennant la perte du SuperDrive, j'y crois moyennement. En tout cas, pas tout en une fois !



C'est vraiment trop beau pour être vrai tout ça...
Et tout est lancé par un site apparemment inconnu, donc pas d'affolement.
Il est urgent d'attendre début mars!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (16 Février 2011)

xao85 a dit:


> Si ils enlève le superdrive on aura jamais de bluray... :rateau:


 
Pas faux ! :rateau: Et plus de possibilité de mettre un gros disque dur avec un SSD. Parce qu'un SSD comme dans le MacBook Air, c'est bien gentil mais c'est pas un monstre en performances.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2011)

Petite question : Le chipset graphique accouplé aux futurs I3 sera moins puissant que ceux associés aux futurs I5 ?

Dans ce cas , Apple ne pourrait-elle par mettre un i5 sur les MacBook Pro , pour compenser la faible partie graphique du i3 ?


----------



## cameleon1st (16 Février 2011)

xao85 a dit:


> Si ils enlève le superdrive on aura jamais de bluray... :rateau:



En même temps, on s'en fou un peu du bluray sur un ordinateur portable nan ?


----------



## slayersword (16 Février 2011)

cameleon1st a dit:


> En même temps, on s'en fou un peu du bluray sur un ordinateur portable nan ?



Sur une belle télé ou un vidéo projecteur c'est quand même bien plus chouette 
Parce que c'est bête d'avoir une super vidéo sur un écran de 17 pouces au grand max ...


----------



## onlyju (16 Février 2011)

Vivement début mars, pour apprendre ce qu'Apple nous a concocté et que je puisse switcher


----------



## xao85 (17 Février 2011)

slayersword a dit:


> Sur une belle télé ou un vidéo projecteur c'est quand même bien plus chouette
> Parce que c'est bête d'avoir une super vidéo sur un écran de 17 pouces au grand max ...



Sauf quand cet écran est full HD comme celui 17 pouces!


----------



## Ekow (18 Février 2011)

Alors je sais pas si ça a déjà été posté quelque part mais je viens de tomber là dessus

http://www.journaldumac.com/2011/02/17/le-futur-macbook-pro-devoile-par-intel/

Si les prochains macbook pro sont comme ça, woot !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (18 Février 2011)

Oui mais non !  Dans les documents d'Intel, les illustrations sont comment dire... des illustrations ! On a déjà vu des produits de rêve au niveau visuel dans leurs documents mais voilà, ce sont des graphistes qui illustrent les documents PDF. Sinon, impossible de mettre un GPU d'une puissance comparable à une GeForce 330m dans si peu d'épaisseur. D'ailleurs pour faire aussi fin, il faudrait utiliser des processeurs (U)LV avec un TDP de 18 watts (et des fréquences de 1,6 GHz) et pas des Core i5 à plus de 2 Ghz. Si c'était si facile de mettre du lourd dans aussi fin, les MacBook Air auraient un Core i5 et plus un Core 2 Duo.  

Juste pour info, Dell fait un portable si fin mais il se tape un Core 2 Duo  SU9400 à 1,40 GHz : http://www1.euro.dell.com/be/fr/ent...aspx?refid=laptop-latitude-z&s=bsd&cs=bebsdt1


----------



## Ekow (18 Février 2011)

C'est bien dommage, parce que là ils sont carrément canon :rateau:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (18 Février 2011)

Effectivement. Sur le papier ou en virtuel, on peut faire beaucoup de choses ! Mais les lois physiques rappèlent à la réalité... Sinon, une tablette comme dans Avatar, j'en voudrais une !


----------



## zecaribroute (18 Février 2011)

Je n'en peux plus ... A peine 1 semaine que j'ai revendu mon MacBook, et voila que je craque deja ! Lattente est longue ! Pour l'arrivée de ces nouveaux MacBook pro dont nous ne conaissobns finalement pas grand choses !

Je pars Dun MacBook, pro 15pouces assez haut de gamme ( 2500 euros)
Et j aimerai partir sur un petit macbook pro 13 pouces qui conviendra mieux a la futur utilisation.

Mais les rumeurs sont vagues ....

Deux rumeurs sont pour moi importante une bonne et une mauvaise, commençons par la mauvaise mais malheureusement la plus probable ...

Apple ne va pu mettre de chipset nvidia ( aurevoir 320m ... ) et va le remplacer par le système graphique des sandy bridge (hd3000) pour la consommation, la place, c'est sympas, maisnpourbles performance c'est pas sa du tout ! Le HD 3000 sera moins efficaces ! A ors j'espère que cette rumeur ne se confirmera pas, mais si elle ne se confirme pas il y a de grande chance que c'est parceque finalement les sandy bridge ne seront pas de la partie donc perdant dans les deux cas ....

Deuxième qui serait génial mais peu probable malheureusement ...

Lecteur optique en option ! Soit il le supprime et ne propose rien, soit il le garde, et ne propose rien ... 
Soit ( et la c'est intéressant ) c'est une option, que nous pouvons remplacer par un deuxième amplacement DD ( enfin mon western black 7200 320go Dun coté et mon SSD vertex 2 60go pour le système de l'autre ( *bave* )
Malheureusement peu probable ... Pourquoi ? 

- il faudrait fabriqué deux types de coques "unibody", une avec une fente cd et une sans ...
- de grandes chance qu'en dessous dun MacBook il n'y ait pas 17 trappes pour rajouter ram, DD, batterie, deuxième DD etc .... Comme c'est le cas actuellement sur les pc ...

- l'emplacement DVD n'est pas de la même taille qu'un amplacement DD, ( emplacement DD plus petit) et on connait assez Apple avec son sa "maniaquise" de la place a l'intérieur de ses appareils pour ne pas perdre 1cm2 ...
Alors pourquoi se compliquerait il la place avec deux mac différents ...


Et vous qu'est ce que vous attendez, et que pensez vous de ces new MacBook pro ? 

J'ai besoin de parler :'(


----------



## madaniso (18 Février 2011)

zecaribroute a dit:


> Je n'en peux plus ... A peine 1 semaine que j'ai revendu mon MacBook, et voila que je craque deja ! Lattente est longue ! Pour l'arrivée de ces nouveaux MacBook pro dont nous ne conaissobns finalement pas grand choses !
> 
> Je pars Dun MacBook, pro 15pouces assez haut de gamme ( 2500 euros)
> Et j aimerai partir sur un petit macbook pro 13 pouces qui conviendra mieux a la futur utilisation.
> ...



T'es complètement ravagé mon gars !! Lol c'est pas méchant, depuis 2 jours je commence à m'intéréssé aux nouvelles et j'avou ressentir aussi cette addiction, mais je trouve ça vraiment grave. C'est que des ordinateurs hein !!! 

Apparament selon les rumeurs, il y aurait une petite baisse des prix. 1099 euros pour le 13".
Moi je pensais vendre mon 13" avec SSD 900+ le prix de l'apple care que j'avais prévu d'investir soit 250 euros. Je rentrerai donc dans mes frais.

Mais si ils sont si peut cher, j'aurai peut être du mal à le vendre, de plus si il n'y a pas de SSD, je sais pas si je vais supporter retourner vers un ordinateur "lent".
Tous dépendra du hardware et du design.


----------



## Ekow (18 Février 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Sinon, une tablette comme dans Avatar, j'en voudrais une !



J'aime pas avatar :rateau:


----------



## zecaribroute (18 Février 2011)

Sa fait un petit moment que mon MacBook unibody tenez 3 heures en autonomie et que je bavais devant les petits qui tenait 10h

Mais la ...  

Et je suis un peu dans le même cas que toi, j'aime bien avoir toute ma bibliothèque musicales avec moi 40go, mais je peux pas avec mon ssd de 60, pourtant j'apprécie la vitesse qu'il apporte, airs si Apple met deux logements DD je suis tous simplement heureux !


----------



## madaniso (18 Février 2011)

zecaribroute a dit:


> Sa fait un petit moment que mon MacBook unibody tenez 3 heures en autonomie et que je bavais devant les petits qui tenait 10h
> 
> Mais la ...
> 
> Et je suis un peu dans le même cas que toi, j'aime bien avoir toute ma bibliothèque musicales avec moi 40go, mais je peux pas avec mon ssd de 60, pourtant j'apprécie la vitesse qu'il apporte, airs si Apple met deux logements DD je suis tous simplement heureux !



Moi j'écoute toute la musique en streaming.


----------



## zecaribroute (18 Février 2011)

Je me sert essentiellement de mon MacBook dans une école qui na pas internet


----------



## madaniso (18 Février 2011)

zecaribroute a dit:


> Je me sert essentiellement de mon MacBook dans une école qui na pas internet



Tu n'as pas un neuf ou free wifi à proximité ? Ok, sinon oui c'est sur que c'est mieux d'avoir ces musiques sur l'ordi dans ce cas.


----------



## zecaribroute (18 Février 2011)

Vous espérez quoi ?

Et vous n'espérez pas quoi ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (18 Février 2011)

Vous espérez quoi ?
Qu'ils arrivent vite.

Et vous n'espérez pas quoi ? 
Un topic qui ressemble à un amas d'afabulations dénués de sens.


----------



## slayersword (18 Février 2011)

xao85 a dit:


> Sauf quand cet écran est full HD comme celui 17 pouces!



Sa reste justement un 17 pouces ...  C'est surtout ça qui me gène ^^
J'ai le 15 écran HD, c'est magnifique, mais sa fait petit pour apprécier un super film en bluray.


----------



## Cidou (18 Février 2011)

P'tite question à ceux qui ont déjà acheté un mbp un jour de renouvellement de gamme : il faut compter un délais de combien pour le recevoir si on commande le jour J ? J'imagine que le délais annoncé n'est pas de 24h comme actuellement


----------



## Pascal_TTH (18 Février 2011)

Ca passe en un peu plus longtemps parfois 48h surtout quand on prend des options.  Mais il n'y a pas de grande rupture des livraisons et les stores sont approvisionés.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (19 Février 2011)

Peut-être un lancement ce mardi si on en croit cette actualité de MacG :
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/188992/macbook-pro-lancement-mardi-prochain

Ce serait top, j'ai congé toute la semaine prochaine !


----------



## zecaribroute (19 Février 2011)

Oui, jai lu l'article sur macrumors juste avant de le lire ici,
Ils insistent que cela leur parait quand même relativement étrange quun jeudi est était choisi par la firme a la pomme .... Mais pourquoi pas ...

En tout cas cest tôt ! Les processeurs n'étaient pas censé être vendus le 20 février ? Ils seraient deja des milliers de MacBook a avoir étaient montés en Chine, puis rappatrier par Apple, puis renvoyer partout dans le monde (même un peu en avance car apparament les colis seraient reçu plus tôt que jeudi si on en croit la news ...)

Soit c'est vrai et Apple ne c'est pas embêter, sa sera les memes MBP juste avec un changement de processeur, soit la date est erronée et on peut espérer tout de même une belle refonte de la gamme.

Je suis pressé qu'ils sortent car en attendant je n'ai rien, mais trop rapidement comme annoncé ici n'est tout de meme pas un bon presage :/


----------



## Rom33 (19 Février 2011)

Je suis impressionné par la différence entre l'an dernier où on avait eu le droit à plusieurs centaines de pages de spéculations, des mois avant la sortie, et cette année où on a que 6 pages. Mais on ne va pas s'en plaindre!

Pour ma part j'espère que la MAJ ne consistera pas seulement au passage à Sandy Bridge et 2H d'autonomie en plus.


----------



## pirouet (19 Février 2011)

zecaribroute a dit:


> Oui, jai lu l'article sur macrumors juste avant de le lire ici,
> Ils insistent que cela leur parait quand même relativement étrange quun jeudi est était choisi par la firme a la pomme .... Mais pourquoi pas ...
> 
> En tout cas cest tôt ! Les processeurs n'étaient pas censé être vendus le 20 février ? Ils seraient deja des milliers de MacBook a avoir étaient montés en Chine, puis rappatrier par Apple, puis renvoyer partout dans le monde (même un peu en avance car apparament les colis seraient reçu plus tôt que jeudi si on en croit la news ...)
> ...



Tu aimes bien les doublons toi, tu postes à chaque fois le même message 2x ? (sur les news et sur le fofo)

Les fabricants reçoivent leurs processeurs bien avant le 20 février, surtout Apple qui n'a (probablement) pas été affecté (ou presque) par les problèmes de certains ports de chipsets intel.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (19 Février 2011)

Bah, c'est mieux six pages d'informations vraisemblables que quarante pages d'élucubrations farfelues avec répétition cyclique toutes les cinqs pages des mêmes propos. :rateau: Alors on a le choix : sortie mardi ou jeudi en février ou encore le premier mars. On sera encore vite fixé. Le premier mars, c'est l'ouverture du Cebit grand salon PC où Intel pourrait annoncer officielement les Sandy Bridge mobile. Par contre, les 22 et 24 février, il n'y a rien de spécial. 

Les derniers lancements :
mardi 10 janvier 2006
mardi 24 octobre 2006
mardi 5 juin 2007
mardi 26 février 2008
mardi 14 octobre 2008
lundi 8 juin 2009

Le 22 est plausible, c'est un mardi comme souvent. Le 24, oui, mais un jeudi serait une première... Le 1 mars est plus probable, c'est un mardi et Intel pourrait annoncer les Sandy Bridge mobile vu que c'est l'ouverture du Cebit.



pirouet a dit:


> Tu aimes bien les doublons toi, tu postes à chaque fois le même message 2x ? (sur les news et sur le fofo)
> 
> Les fabricants reçoivent leurs processeurs bien avant le 20 février, surtout Apple qui n'a (probablement) pas été affecté (ou presque) par les problèmes de certains ports de chipsets intel.


 
En plus, on ne comprend pas vraiment ce qu'il écrit... Oui, les consteucteurs ont les processeurs bien avant leur lancement officiel. Ils peuvent ainsi présenter leurs produits le jour de l'annonce officielle par Intel.


----------



## madaniso (19 Février 2011)

zecaribroute a dit:


> Oui, jai lu l'article sur macrumors juste avant de le lire ici,
> Ils insistent que cela leur parait quand même relativement étrange quun jeudi est était choisi par la firme a la pomme .... Mais pourquoi pas ...
> 
> En tout cas cest tôt ! Les processeurs n'étaient pas censé être vendus le 20 février ? Ils seraient deja des milliers de MacBook a avoir étaient montés en Chine, puis rappatrier par Apple, puis renvoyer partout dans le monde (même un peu en avance car apparament les colis seraient reçu plus tôt que jeudi si on en croit la news ...)
> ...



Non, le design va changer, de peux je pense mais il va changé. J'ai mes sources perso chez Apple


----------



## xao85 (19 Février 2011)

madaniso a dit:


> Non, le design va changer, de peux je pense mais il va changé. J'ai mes sources perso chez Apple



Vu qu'il n'ya pas de keynot, il ya peu de chance!


----------



## onlyju (19 Février 2011)

Plus longtemps à attendre c'est super! L'argent est déjà de côté pour le MBP 13", j'attend la petite keynote d'Apple pour voir ce que réserve cette update. 
Par rapport aux différentes news de cette semaine, j'espère que les nouveaux MBP gagneront un SSD par défaut, SandyBridge évidement (i5/i7) sinon ça serait vraiment abusé d'utiliser encore du C2D, et enfin plus de Superdrive au profit soit d'un HDD soit d'une meilleur partie graphique que l'IGP Intel.
Niveau design le modèle actuel est plutôt réussi je trouve, j'espère qu'ils garderont leur écran avec le contour noir, je n'aime pas trop le contour gris du MBA et pourquoi pas un poids en baisse mais ça reste du détail.


----------



## Argeuh (19 Février 2011)

Moi j'ai une doléance, archi insignifiante mais quand même: ne plus mettre ce contour d'écran gris/moche sur les modèles anti glare!


----------



## madaniso (19 Février 2011)

onlyju a dit:


> *J'espère que les nouveaux MBP gagneront un SSD par défaut*
> 
> *Niveau design le modèle actuel est plutôt réussi je trouve.*



Concernant le SSD, faut pas rêver. Un SSD c'est 300 euros, sauf si ils augmentent les prix, je les voies pas intégrer un SSD en standard.

Le design est réussit oui, mais il est de 2008, plus de 2 ans. Où est l'innovation d'Apple dans tout ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2011)

Ils font bien un MacBook Air avec ssd a 999 , tout est possible , d'autant plus si le MacBook Pro 13" se contente du GPU Intel intégré 

En bref , on ne sait pas grand chose et tout est possible (changement de design etc) , on verra au moment venu , les suppositions étant inutiles


----------



## ziommm (19 Février 2011)

madaniso a dit:


> Le design est réussit oui, mais il est de 2008, plus de 2 ans. Où est l'innovation d'Apple dans tout ça ?



Il ne faut pas confondre innovation et changement, innover, c'est faire mieux qu'avant, mais changer quelque chose qui fait ses preuves, ce n'est pas nécessairement une bonne chose.

Enfin, advienne que pourra.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Février 2011)

Le design précédent a durée 2 1/2 ans avec les MacBook Pro et avant, encore 2 1/2 ans avec les MacBook G4 Aluminium. Auparavant, les MacBook Titanium avaient déjà un design comparable qui a duré 3 ans... 



ziommm a dit:


> Il ne faut pas confondre innovation et changement, innover, c'est faire mieux qu'avant, mais changer quelque chose qui fait ses preuves, ce n'est pas nécessairement une bonne chose.
> 
> Enfin, advienne que pourra.


 
C'est améliorer qui consiste à faire mieux qu'avant. Innover, c'est apporter une nouveauté. Quoi qu'il en soit, améliorer et/ou innover, c'est changer quelque chose sans quoi, c'est stagner.


----------



## dodox75 (20 Février 2011)

je viens juste de m'acheter mon premier mac un mac book pro 13 1149e dois tenter de le rendre au bhv l'achat date du 19février ou le garder ? la différence sera t'elle forcement notable? et le prix du mac book de base ne sera t'il pas plus élévé?


----------



## pirouet (20 Février 2011)

dodox75 a dit:


> je viens juste de m'acheter mon premier mac un mac book pro 13 1149e dois tenter de le rendre au bhv l'achat date du 19février ou le garder ? la différence sera t'elle forcement notable? et le prix du mac book de base ne sera t'il pas plus élévé?



On ne sait pas ce qu'il y aura dans le futur mbp, donc il est difficile de te répondre. Si tu l'as acheté, je suppose que tu en avais besoin... Si tel n'est pas le cas, tu peux le rendre et attendre (jusqu'à quand ? Mardi ? jeudi ? 1er mars ?). Tout dépend de TES besoins, donc à toi de voir...


----------



## iluro_64 (20 Février 2011)

Nous sommes le 20 février


----------



## onlyju (20 Février 2011)

Concernant la keynote je penche pour le 1er mars, cela coïnciderait peut être avec la sortie  d'IOS 4.3, vu que la gratuité du Daily finit le 28 comme le dit cet article:http://www.igen.fr/iphone/ios-43-d-ici-le-28-fevrier-34762


----------



## zecaribroute (21 Février 2011)

La dernière news confirme malheureusement que ce ne sera probablement qu'une mise à jour mineur ... arrivé des sandy surement, et c'est tous ...

Dommage, j'était heureux d'avance de pouvoir découvrir mon futur design, mon macbook pro 15" que j'ai vendu pour cette génération me manque déjà ...

Mais c'est le jeu d'apple ...

On revend pour s'acheter les nouveaux, on sait pas à quoi ils ressembleront, à ce qu'il y aura dedans, ni quand ils sortiront ....


----------



## iluro_64 (21 Février 2011)

zecaribroute a dit:


> La dernière news confirme malheureusement que ce ne sera probablement qu'une mise à jour mineur ... arrivé des sandy surement, et c'est tous ...
> 
> Dommage, j'était heureux d'avance de pouvoir découvrir mon futur design, mon macbook pro 15" que j'ai vendu pour cette génération me manque déjà ...
> 
> ...




Cela n'a rien à voir avec le jeu d'Apple. C'est la marque d'une grande naïveté, d'un addiction certaine à la nouveauté pour la nouveauté, d'une collaboration inconsciente et/ou  incontrôlée avec toutes les règles de la consommation. *Voir à ce propos le fil ouvert tout à fait en relation avec mes propos*


----------



## zecaribroute (21 Février 2011)

Pour ton information, mon utilité a changé, je faisait beaucoup de photoshop et de montage video, j'avais donc un MacBook, pro 15" de 2500 euros

J'ai ensuite utilisé mon MacBook uniquement a lecole pour prendre les cours et quelques retouches occasionnels 

Mon MacBook étant un late 2008, la charge tenait 2-3 heure, il est lourd, et grand

J'avais besoin de plus petit, avec plus d autonomie, pas grave si c'est moins puissant 


Les rumeurs étant lancé sur une nouvelle génération, je me suis empresser de revendre mon MacBook avant que la décote soit trop importante, et pour pouvoir me ruer sur les nouveaux, cetait la bonne occasion!

Donc évidement dans mon cas jesperer une belle nouveauté, nouveau design etc ... 2 ans et demi que j'ai un 15" unibody, je voulais changer un peu sa fait pas de mal, ne pas juste avoir le meme en moins puissant et plus petit

Je trouve sa normal, que jespere que sa change non ?


----------



## madaniso (21 Février 2011)

zecaribroute a dit:


> Pour ton information, mon utilité a changé, je faisait beaucoup de photoshop et de montage video, j'avais donc un MacBook, pro 15" de 2500 euros
> 
> J'ai ensuite utilisé mon MacBook uniquement a lecole pour prendre les cours et quelques retouches occasionnels
> 
> ...



Tu as voulu jouer. C'est ça de prendre des risques ^^
Tu pourras faire une bonne affaire comme une mauvaise. Moi je reste prudent en gardant mon ordi, j'ai l'argument du SSD en + si je souhaite le vendre.
Mais même les produits Apple ne décote pas comme ça.


----------



## onlyju (21 Février 2011)

Bon c'est pour bientôt, peut être dès demain, les notification push sont activés sur l'iphone, ya plus qu'a attendre !
En tout cas sur le store français aussi, tous les modèles MBP sont passés à 3-5 jours:
http://store.apple.com/fr/browse/home/shop_mac/family/macbook_pro?mco=MTM3NjU5MzU
Le Macbook blanc, lui n'a pas l'air d'être concerné par toutes ces rumeurs et autres spéculations, peut être que ce modèle va être supprimé pour laisser la place au MBA et au MBP.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (21 Février 2011)

Ah, effectivement, ça sent le changement. Je viens de regarder le MacBook Pro, le délai est passé de 24 h à 3 à 5 jours.  Les MacBook aussi sont dans la même fourchette de délai alors que le MacBook Air reste en 24 h. La fermeture du store est proche.


----------



## onlyju (21 Février 2011)

Le macbook aussi? Dans quel pays? En france il est à 24h en tout cas


----------



## zecaribroute (21 Février 2011)

Sa ferme a quel heure en France quand ya une maj ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2011)

L'apres midi , entre 13h et 16h environ


----------



## pirouet (22 Février 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> L'apres midi , entre 13h et 16h environ


 
Bon, c'est pour aujourd'hui ou pour demain ?  C'est pas qu'on commence à s'impatienter..


----------



## Kinesam (22 Février 2011)

Bon je pense que c'est fichu pour aujourd'hui 
Peut-etre jeudi? Moi je pense plutot mardi prochain


----------



## zecaribroute (22 Février 2011)

C'est mort ... 

Rendez vous jeudi les gens


----------



## Pascal_TTH (22 Février 2011)

Les mises à jour se font généralement et statistiquement le mardi. Apple annonce disponibilité 3 à 5 jours depuis hier (lundi 21), or nous sommes un mardi. La mise à jour peut donc avoir lieu aujourd'hui mardi 22 comme jeudi 24 (une mise à jour à déjà été faite un jeudi). Un rien plus loin mais on serait au-delà du 3 à 5 jours, il y a le 1 mars date d'ouverture du Cebit qui pourrait être le jour de lancement officiel des Sandy Bridge Mobile. Intel ayant l'air dans le gaz avec des processeurs dont la date de lancement est dépassée (20 février) mais toujours sous statu Announced et non Launched sur son site ARK, on ne peut plus trop se baser sur eux. D'autant plus qu'Intel a donné lundi les prix des Core i5 et i7 mobile série 2600 et 2500, ce qui se fait généralement le jour du lancement. :sleep:

Réponse de Normand : si ce n'est pas aujourd'hui, ce sera peut-être jeudi ou mardi prochain ou une autre fois. 

PS : La fermeture du store se fait sur base de l'heure de Cuppertino où il est 9 heures de moins.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Février 2011)

Cest amusant cette attente toujours renouvelée...  Cela fait penser au témoignage de Manes Sperber, né dans un shtetl de Galicie en 1905 : il raconte que son arrière-grand-père, rabbin hassidique, avait l'habitude de monter le soir au sommet d'une colline pour y guetter l'arrivée éventuelle du Messie.

Pour alimenter un peu la rumeur sur la date hypothétique du 24 :
http://www.appleinsider.com/article...birthday_with_release_of_new_macbookpros.html


----------



## xao85 (22 Février 2011)

C'est pas grave de toute façon j'ai plus de sous pour des achats et mon iMac me va très bien! ^^


----------



## Pascal_TTH (22 Février 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Cest amusant cette attente toujours renouvelée...  Cela fait penser au témoignage de Manes Sperber, né dans un shtetl de Galicie en 1905 : il raconte que son arrière-grand-père, rabbin hassidique, avait l'habitude de monter le soir au sommet d'une colline pour y guetter l'arrivée éventuelle du Messie.
> 
> Pour alimenter un peu la rumeur sur la date hypothétique du 24 :
> http://www.appleinsider.com/article...birthday_with_release_of_new_macbookpros.html


 
Je trouve que c'est plutôt calme contrairement à d'autres lancements. La dernière fois, je n'ai pas suivi de près vu que j'étais relativement content de mon MacBook Pro. Là, je suis Macless, c'est plus chiant ! :rateau:

Bon, va pour le 24 alors !


----------



## Argeuh (22 Février 2011)

Plutôt calme, plutôt calme...

Depuis deux semaines on nous annonce toutes les 2h une nouvelle super feature révolutionnaire, quand ce n'est pas carrément 500g de moins/200 euros de moins/4h d'autonomie en plus, sans oublier la date de sortie! 
C'est surtout ça le plus pénible en fait.

"Bon les gars on en est sûr, ce sera demain (aujourd'hui).
à 8h: c'est confirmé de plusieurs sources sûres, restez branchés cet après midi!
à 16h: bon en fait ce sera jeudi plutôt car c'est l'anniv' de Steve (wtf?), c'est cool non?
à 18h: bon sérieux là les gars on tient un scoop, ce sera la semaine prochaine!
à 18h30: tout compte fait jeudi c'est confirmé de source sûre!
à 19h: on a une piste les mecs...special event le 2! héhé! Mais ...pour parler de l'iPad 2 en fait (re wtf!)"

Euuuh...
Certes j'attends fébrilement leur sortie, prêt à me jeter dessus - ou pas - après quelques heures à potasser les différentes nouveautés.
Mais lâchez nous un peu la grappe sur ces spéculations sans fin, trop de spéculation tue la spéculation.


----------



## iluro_64 (22 Février 2011)

Argeuh a dit:


> Plutôt calme, plutôt calme...
> 
> Depuis deux semaines on nous annonce toutes les 2h une nouvelle super feature révolutionnaire, quand ce n'est pas carrément 500g de moins/200 euros de moins/4h d'autonomie en plus, sans oublier la date de sortie!
> C'est surtout ça le plus pénible en fait.



Ah bon ! et où peut-on lire ou entendre ces propos futuristes ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (22 Février 2011)

Sur le site de ce forum !


----------



## madaniso (22 Février 2011)

Argeuh a dit:


> Plutôt calme, plutôt calme...
> 
> Depuis deux semaines on nous annonce toutes les 2h une nouvelle super feature révolutionnaire, quand ce n'est pas carrément 500g de moins/200 euros de moins/4h d'autonomie en plus, sans oublier la date de sortie!
> C'est surtout ça le plus pénible en fait.
> ...



ça c'est le mauvais coté d'internet, on poste n'importe quoi au risque de tout démentir après, en plus les gens perdent leur temps à tout lire, alors que la moitié des choses vont être démenti. A le progrès...;


----------



## xao85 (23 Février 2011)

C'est la fin du MacBook ... Pour avoir eu le dernier modèle pendant 9 mois, je suis déçu c'était un super ordi. Il lui manquait juste le firewire!


----------



## onlyju (23 Février 2011)

Peut être une annonce jeudi, comme par hasard Intel va également faire une annonce jeudi, sans doute Light Peak! Par contre ca semble bizare qu'il n'y ai pas de keynote pour les MBP au vu des dernières rumeurs, car ca ne ressemble pas trop a une mise a jour mineure, SSD, Light Peak, Sandy bridge.


----------



## iluro_64 (23 Février 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Sur le site de ce forum !



Quel dommage ! 
Je n'ai pas dû pas regarder les bons fils !  
Ou peut-être n'avais-je pas mis mes lunettes !


----------



## xao85 (23 Février 2011)

onlyju a dit:


> Peut être une annonce jeudi, comme par hasard Intel va également faire une annonce jeudi, sans doute Light Peak! Par contre ca semble bizare qu'il n'y ai pas de keynote pour les MBP au vu des dernières rumeurs, car ca ne ressemble pas trop a une mise a jour mineure, SSD, Light Peak, Sandy bridge.



Effectivement, il y aura peut être une refonte du design. Alors que je n'y croyais pas. PAr contre macG prévoit la mort du fire wire et ça ne m'arrange pas du tout vu le nombre de periphérique que j'ai dans cette norme.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2011)

Ce sont des rumeurs , attends la sortie officielle.
Tu verras ensuite.


----------



## zecaribroute (23 Février 2011)

Je viens de passer chez un reseller que je connais bien et ...

Sa arrive demain il les a deja reçu et il les mets en vente demain a 14h avec la configuration qui a était donné sur la dernière news


J'en sais pas plus a part qu'il n'en on pas reçu beaucoup ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2011)

Le chipset Intel gâche tout.
Apple pourra vendre plus de 15".


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2011)

xao85 a dit:


> Effectivement, il y aura peut être une refonte du design. Alors que je n'y croyais pas. PAr contre macG prévoit la mort du fire wire et ça ne m'arrange pas du tout vu le nombre de periphérique que j'ai dans cette norme.


 
T'inquiète, Apple te vendra un adaptateur _amazing _pour passer du FW à l'USB. Il sera en alu brossé super design, aimanté pour ne pas faire tomber l'ordi si tu te prends les pieds dans le fil et avec le logo Apple dessus en rétro-éclairé.
Un vrai petit bijou.
Dans les 200 euros.
Mais on n'a rien sans rien...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ce sont des rumeurs , attends la sortie officielle.
> Tu verras ensuite.



Que'est ce que je disais : Le firewire 800 sera présent.

Par contre , pas de barrette de SSD comme MacG l'a fait miroité , ni de plus grand trackpad.


----------



## Max777 (23 Février 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Que'est ce que je disais : Le firewire 800 sera présent.
> 
> Par contre , pas de barrette de SSD comme MacG l'a fait miroité , ni de plus grand trackpad.



source ?


----------



## madaniso (23 Février 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Que'est ce que je disais : Le firewire 800 sera présent.
> 
> Par contre , pas de barrette de SSD comme MacG l'a fait miroité , ni de plus grand trackpad.



En meme temps tu veux faire quoi avec 16 Go ? Combien représente l'OS en taille nu ?


----------



## iluro_64 (23 Février 2011)

Ah, la, la  ! Le buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2011)

Max777 a dit:


> source ?



http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2011/02/23/le-light-peak-d-apple-s-appelle-le-thunderbolt

Ici l'ami.

@madaniso : 32go auraient été parfait .
Snow fait 8go environ , avec Rosetta et Qk 7 ; sans les langues et les pilotes d'imprimante.
Ensuite , c'est pas moi qui a écrit les articles , je trouvais que 16go étaient pas cohérent pour deux raisons :

-Taille trop juste , concernant les applications supplémentaires ainsi que les os à venir , qui seront certainement plus volumineux que 16go .
-Quid de la gestion de cet espace , et avec un ssd supplémentaire ?

Concernant le 13" , je suis déçu d'une chose : Le chipset moisi , qui sera moins puissant que le 320m.
De plus , c'est pas la place qui manque afin de mettre une carte graphique potable.


----------



## madaniso (23 Février 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2011/02/23/le-light-peak-d-apple-s-appelle-le-thunderbolt
> 
> Ici l'ami.
> 
> ...



Je me rappelle quand j'ai monté mon SSD, j'ai installé toutes les applications sans documents en plus. J'étais à 38 Go, bon ensuite c'est vrai que j'ai la suite Adobe de 11 Go il me semble. 
ça nous fait du 27 Go pour un utilisateur normal.

Moi je trouve que de coupler un SSD et un HDD, ça fait bidouille et pour une marque comme Apple qui aime la finition ça ne le fait carrément pas.
C'est vrai que l'option SSD de 256 Go c'est autre chose que l'écran mat au brillant au niveau du prix. Il faudra encore attendre un peu pour que les prix baissent.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (23 Février 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Quel dommage !
> Je n'ai pas dû pas regarder les bons fils !
> Ou peut-être n'avais-je pas mis mes lunettes !



Ici même !  Plus léger, sans superdrive, avec ssd, nouveau design, moins cher, etc. 


Pour le 13 pouces, c'était couru d'avance qu'il n'aurait que le circuit graphique Intel. Apple reste une marque conservatrice avec encore et toujours le superdrive... Dommage qu'elle n'aie pas retenu une solution mixte SSD en barrette et HDD. 16 Go auraient suffi pour l'OS par contre ils auraient été un peu juste pour les programmes additionnels. Un tel système n'aurait quand même pas posé de problème technique, pas plus que deux disques durs.
Personnellement, je prendrai le 15 pouces et la seule chose qui m'intéresse de savoir, c'est quel GPU !?


----------



## iluro_64 (23 Février 2011)

onlyju a dit:


> Peut être une annonce jeudi, comme par hasard Intel va également faire une annonce jeudi, sans doute Light Peak! Par contre ca semble bizare qu'il n'y ai pas de keynote pour les MBP au vu des dernières rumeurs, car ca ne ressemble pas trop a une mise a jour mineure, SSD, Light Peak, Sandy bridge.



Ah, comme c'est réjouissant l'optimisme et l'enthousiasme 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h57 ----------




Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Ici même !  Plus léger, sans superdrive, avec ssd, nouveau design, moins cher, etc.
> 
> 
> Pour le 13 pouces, c'était couru d'avance qu'il n'aurait que le circuit graphique Intel. Apple reste une marque conservatrice avec encore et toujours le superdrive... Dommage qu'elle n'aie pas retenu une solution mixte SSD en barrette et HDD. 16 Go auraient suffi pour l'OS par contre ils auraient été un peu juste pour les programmes additionnels. Un tel système n'aurait quand même pas posé de problème technique, pas plus que deux disques durs.
> Personnellement, je prendrai le 15 pouces et la seule chose qui m'intéresse de savoir, c'est quel GPU !?



Oui, j'avais lu. Mais de telles "avancées" me laissent souvent songeur 
D'autant que d'autres sources "démentent", surtout en ce qui concerne les prix plus bas


----------



## Pascal_TTH (23 Février 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Oui, j'avais lu. Mais de telles "avancées" me laissent souvent songeur
> D'autant que d'autres sources "démentent", surtout en ce qui concerne les prix plus bas


 
Moi aussi ! Il faut avouer que beaucoup amalgament des rêves, des besoins et des envies sans tenir compte daucune réalité économique et/ou technologique et, bien entendu, sans notion de rentabilité ou de cohérence de gamme. Il en résulterait un 13,3 pouces de 1,5 Kg sans SuperDrive avec un Quad Core 2,5 GHz, une carte 3D de course, un SSD de 256 Go et 10 heures d'automie en usage intensif. Le tout avec un nouveau design pour 999 .


----------



## iluro_64 (23 Février 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Moi aussi ! Il faut avouer que beaucoup amalgament des rêves, des besoins et des envies sans tenir compte daucune réalité économique et/ou technologique et, bien entendu, sans notion de rentabilité ou de cohérence de gamme. Il en résulterait un 13,3 pouces de 1,5 Kg sans SuperDrive avec un Quad Core 2,5 GHz, une carte 3D de course, un SSD de 256 Go et 10 heures d'automie en usage intensif. Le tout avec un nouveau design pour 999 .



Je te suis.
Même la nouvelle d'un super portable HP de 32 heures d'autonomie me paraît suspecte.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2011)

EDIT : Non , je ne peux rien dire !


@+


----------



## Dailyplanet (23 Février 2011)

On en sait un peu plus selon Clubic concernant l'iPad2 et l'iPhone5...mais rien pour le MacBook Pro  
http://www.clubic.com/tablette-internet-mid/ipad/actualite-399544-rumeur-sortie-ipad-2-repousse.html


----------



## iluro_64 (23 Février 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> EDIT : Non , je ne peux rien dire !
> 
> 
> @+



*TU EN AS TROP DIT* ! On veut savoir !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2011)

Même pas la peine , ma 'source' me l'a interdit .
Je vais seulement dire , c'est que le FW 800 est présent .


----------



## Cidou (23 Février 2011)

Bon, c'est pour demain alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2011)

14H30


----------



## Pascal_TTH (23 Février 2011)

Pas de secret pour les ports :






Le châssis ne change pas non plus d'épaisseur, ça se voit par rapport à la taille des connecteurs. Plus de doutes sur le 13 pouces...


----------



## zecaribroute (23 Février 2011)

Peut être que c'est mon esprit qui ne veux pas y croire mais ...

On dirait une photo des macbook actuel, photoshopé avec un paneau attention danger ...






Le nouveau design, le nouveau poids, les nouveaux écrans, le nouveau trackpad, les nouveaux SSD intégrés, la batterie ...

Rien ? tous simplement rien, un port en plus, mise à jour enfin des processeurs, et un vieux HD3000 en guise de système graphique ?


Apple serait il tombé si bas ?


----------



## madaniso (23 Février 2011)

Il y a tellement de personne prêt à changer de modèle juste pour avoir le dernier qu'ils se sont dis qu'ils n'avaient plus à se casser la tête : D


----------



## Coolsinus (23 Février 2011)

zecaribroute a dit:


> Peut être que c'est mon esprit qui ne veux pas y croire mais ...
> 
> On dirait une photo des macbook actuel, photoshopé avec un paneau attention danger ...
> 
> ...



Tout a fait d'accord avec toi. Je pense qu'Apple a fait courir de fausses rumeurs, et que ce thunderbolt, malgre qu'il va peut etre paraitre sur les prochains MBPs, n'est qu'une retouche photoshop. On vera demain, mais j'en suis quasi sur.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (23 Février 2011)

zecaribroute a dit:


> Peut être que c'est mon esprit qui ne veux pas y croire mais ...
> 
> On dirait une photo des macbook actuel, photoshopé avec un paneau attention danger ...
> 
> ...


 
Non mais il faut arrêter un jour de prendre les divagations publiées par tout le monde et n&#8217;importe qui sur le net pour des réalités. Une volée de gens écrit n'importe quoi à propos des nouveaux Mac (comme à chaque fois) et au moins autant de candides croient tout ce qu&#8217;ils lisent sur le sujet. Après, il ne faut pas s'étonner de tomber de haut quand la réalité reprend sa place. Pour rappel, la seule chose prévisible depuis le début de l&#8217;année était l&#8217;installation des processeurs Sandy Bridge (et des quelques technologies qui en découlent) dans les Mac ainsi que le remplacement de la GeForce 330m déjà jugée « ancienne » quand Apple l&#8217;a utilisée sur les MacBook Pro 2010. Tout le reste est pure spéculation et rarement fondé ou appuyé par des arguments crédibles&#8230; 

La photo n'est pas retouchée, il n'y a aucune trace de montage. Il suffit de passer quelques filtres pour le voir.

PS : Après les pages de spéculations abracadabrantes, on va comme toujours se taper les pages de jérémiades et lamentations. Ensuite, ce sera les suivis de commandes, puis les louanges, les scandales, les débats sur les revA, etc.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2011)

zecaribroute a dit:


> Rien ? tous simplement rien, un port en plus, mise à jour enfin des processeurs, et un vieux HD3000 en guise de système graphique ?
> 
> 
> Apple serait il tombé si bas ?


Je peux te dire que la réponse a tes dernières questions est oui  
macbidouille a raison sur tout !


----------



## Argeuh (23 Février 2011)

Etienne on compte sur toi pour nous donner la Carte Graphique du 15' en avant première


----------



## zecaribroute (23 Février 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je peux te dire que la réponse a tes dernières questions est oui
> macbidouille a raison sur tout !



Macbidouille a raison sur tout ? 

Comment ça ?



			
				Pascal_TTH a dit:
			
		

> Non mais il faut arrêter un jour de prendre les divagations publiées par tout le monde et nimporte qui sur le net pour des réalités. Une volée de gens écrit n'importe quoi à propos des nouveaux Mac (comme à chaque fois) et au moins autant de candides croient tout ce quils lisent sur le sujet. Après, il ne faut pas s'étonner de tomber de haut quand la réalité reprend sa place. Pour rappel, la seule chose prévisible depuis le début de lannée était linstallation des processeurs Sandy Bridge (et des quelques technologies qui en découlent) dans les Mac ainsi que le remplacement de la GeForce 330m déjà jugée « ancienne » quand Apple la utilisée sur les MacBook Pro 2010. Tout le reste est pure spéculation et rarement fondé ou appuyé par des arguments crédibles
> 
> La photo n'est pas retouchée, il n'y a aucune trace de montage. Il suffit de passer quelques filtres pour le voir.
> 
> PS : Après les pages de spéculations abracadabrantes, on va comme toujours se taper les pages de jérémiades et lamentations. Ensuite, ce sera les suivis de commandes, puis les louanges, les scandales, les débats sur les revA, etc.



J'ai pas dis que je croyais tous ce qui se disait ....

Mais après 2 ans et demi, y'a un moment faut évoluer, les spéculations comme tu les apelles n'étaient pas absurdes  ....

- l'USB 3, c'est présent déjà sur la majorité des nouveaux PC, 
- Lecteur blueray : Aussi présent sur beaucoup de PC
- Nouveau design : Sa paraissait logique, le design actuel est réussit mais il peut évoluer sa fera pas de mal ...
- SSD : La barette de 8 Go m'enchanté pas beaucoup, ce qui m'enchantait c'était pouvoir sucrer le superdrive et mettre à la place un SSD pour le système.
- L'écran : WTF !!!!!! Mais ils sont méga attardé niveau de l'écran ! Sérieusement la résolution plus faible que le MBA ? ! Y'a que chez apple qu'on se tape des résolutions pareils encore ! Et il se vante d'un retina sur le téléphone ? Qu'il regarde d'abord leur ordinateur, ceux grace à quoi ils sont la aujourd'hui !

Alors j'apelle pas sa des spéculations, j'apelle sa une attente normal de clients qui veulent faire évoluer une machine, et pas tombé sur EXACTEMENT la même avec un core i5 à la place d'un core 2 duo ... en ... 2 ans et demi !

Ah non, on a la batterie ... et le lecteur de card SD excusez moi ^^


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2011)

Tu lis leur article et tu regardes ce qu'ils disent : tout est vrai

Et non , vous n'aurez rien de plus , j'en ai deja trop dit !


----------



## zecaribroute (23 Février 2011)

Pour les spé ?

Tu rigoles j'ai posté ce midi....


T'en a trop dis attends je vais en dire plus, de source sur tous ce que vous voulez je vous donne le programme de la journée de demain :

Vers 12h30-13H fermeture des stores.

Vers 14H, les reseller apple, fnac, darty, et autres petites boutiques peuvent vendre leur nouveaux Macbook Pro... 13" et oui ils n'ont recu QUE des 13" en relativement petite quantité ( une dizaine par pôle ( fnac ) (surcouf ) ( o2i ) )

Voici les spé :

Processeur Core i5 deux coeurs à 2,3 GHz 3 Mo de cache
4 Go de DDR3 1333 MHz   ----> CHANGEMENT ++ ( bien )
Disque dur de 320 Go 5400 rpm
Ecran 13,3" brillant 1280x800 ---> WTF ? 
Processeur graphique Intel HD Graphics 3000 avec 384 Mo de RAM partagée avec la mémoire principale ----> CHANGEMENT  -- ( Moins moins si vous voulez mon avis ...)
Caméra HD FaceTime 
Superdrive 8x
Port Thunderbolt compatible avec les périphériques E/S et Mini DisplayPort à haute vitesse
Logement carte SDXC, port Firewire 800 et deux USB 2.0
Sortie audio numérique
Ethernet intégré
Clavier rétro-éclairé
Taille et poids: 32,5x22,7x2,41 cm; 2,04 kg ---> WTF 

Au même prix ? Ahah !

Je pense que je vais partir sur un MBA 13" au même prix j'aurais, plus fin, plus beau, écran plus jolie, Disque SSD de 128GB !!! Et pour le proc ... je dirais que ce qui joue à ce stade c'est la solution graphique intégré, et la encore points négatif pour le Macbook pro avec son HD3000 ( Pouff de rire nerveusement ) ( j'ai un 2600K chez moi je sais de quoi je parle j'ai testé ... )



PS : Au faite ... processeur 2.3Ghz ? ... C'est quel sandy bridge ? car j'en vois aucun avec cette fréquence :/

Est ce que macgé qui a l'appareil peut confirmer qu'à l'intérieur c'est la même chose que je m'achête direct un optibay .... ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2011)

C'est plus cher : 1200 d'après certains.

Le Core i5 utilisé n'a pas été précisé par MacBidouille.

Concernant l'écran , certes , il a une moins bonne définition , mais il est de meilleure qualité (Je prends l'ancien modèle comme comparaison , ayant eu un 2.4Ghz et un Air de dernière génération).


----------



## Cidou (23 Février 2011)

Comment expliquez-vous le fait que les revendeurs n'aient reçu que les modèles 13" ?

Il est possible qu'Apple diffère la mise à jour des 15/17" de quelques jours/semaines ? 

Ça s'est déjà vu auparavant ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2011)

Il est déjà arrivé que le 17" soit mis à jour que quelques mois plus tard que les 15/13" .


----------



## edd72 (23 Février 2011)

Cela n'empêche pas Apple de mettre en vente les 15" et 17" en même temps (AppleStore en ligne), ça peut juste être qu'ils n'ont pas approvisionnés les revendeurs (généralement les revendeurs n'ont aucun modèle lors de la sortie, il faut attendre au moins 10j).


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2011)

Il demande , je réponds.


----------



## onlyju (23 Février 2011)

Je suis quand même un peu déçu, j'attendais un peu plus mais bon. Je vais être super content de pouvoir enfin switcher et m'offrir ce petit bijou, je vais peut être attendre de voir le modèle 15" juste par curiosité. 
Premier regret, l'écran, même le MBA 11" à une résolution plus élevé, c'est pas logique.
Deuxième regret, j'aurai aimé une barette SSD comme l'a supposé Macgé (qui a d'ailleurs tout faux lol). 
Il faut peut être attendre de voir les options qui seront dispo sur le store en ligne, il y aura peut être le choix d'un meilleur résolution...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2011)

Cela serait logique d'avoir une option pour l'écran .
Après , c'est tout de même une belle mise à jour , Apple mettant du i5 sur l'entrée de gamme (Si les rumeurs qui sont vraies sont vraies ).


----------



## zecaribroute (23 Février 2011)

entrée de gamme ? 1200 euros ? 

Avec cette logique sa serait normal qu'un macbook à 800 euros aurait un intel Atom et 1 gigas de ram lol


----------



## Moumoune (23 Février 2011)

onlyju a dit:


> j'aurai aimé une barette SSD comme l'a supposé Macgé (qui a d'ailleurs tout faux lol)



Est-ce vraiment sur que MacGé a tout faux? Et si ce tout petit SSD qui héberge le système était complètement transparent pour l'utilisateur qui ne verrait qu'un seul disque...
La probabilité de trouver une barrette SSD dans les 15 et 17 pouces est très grande.

Allez, du courage, l'attente est bientôt finie. Il y en a qui risquent de mal dormir cette nuit...


----------



## onlyju (23 Février 2011)

Le core i5 semble être le i5-2410:
http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Core_i5/Intel-Core%20i5%20Mobile%20I5-2410M.html


----------



## zecaribroute (23 Février 2011)

Et sa serait le haut de gamme 13 sa ? Sa fait partie des processeurs sandy les plus bas de gamme !


----------



## guyom_62 (23 Février 2011)

Quelle déception !!!!!

Et dire que j'attendais avec impatience cette mise à jour... Si les rumeurs sont vrais, je serais bien content de rester sur PC avec pour le même prix une configuration de malade ... Non mais sérieux, il faut qu'Apple arrête de prendre ses fans pour des vaches à lait plus que de raison ! Ils ne modifient rien et pourtant ça va se vendre... Je pense qu'il y aura pas mal de gens qui, comme moi, resteront sur PC ! Dommage Apple, vous passez à coté d'un joli potentiel de "switchers" !

PS : Vous pensez que le prix du MBA va baisser avec cette update ou pas du tout ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2011)

zecaribroute a dit:


> entrée de gamme ? 1200 euros ?
> 
> Avec cette logique sa serait normal qu'un macbook à 800 euros aurait un intel Atom et 1 gigas de ram lol



C'est l'entrée de gamme des MacBook pro .

Et concernant le proco , le i5 correspond à du moyen de gamme .
C'est le i3 l'entrée de gamme intel !


----------



## Ekow (23 Février 2011)

Quelqu'un a une idée des performances des i3 qu'embarqueront les mbp d'entrée de gamme par rapport aux actuels c2d ?


----------



## Ghostino (23 Février 2011)

Slt

Vous pensez vraiment que apple sortira ces mbp la demain ?
Perso je pense plus pour la special event du 2 mars , c est la seule chose officielle a laquelle on peut se raccrocher finalement tout le reste n est que rumeur et le restera jusqua demain (au mieux) ou jusqu au 2 mars ...

Si c vraiment ce qu apple a produit je serai quand meme heureux de reswitcher (macless depuis 3 mois) mais j hesiterai fortement avec le air 13"  
Par contre si la maj est plus importante je fonce 

Bye


----------



## Coolsinus (23 Février 2011)

Heu... ils vont sortir les 15" finalement ou pas parce que personne n'en parle, tout le monde parle des 13"  ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2011)

Ekow a dit:


> Quelqu'un a une idée des performances des i3 qu'embarqueront les mbp d'entrée de gamme par rapport aux actuels c2d ?



C'est le i5 sur l'entree de gamme , pas le i3.
En terme de perfos , il rattrape le i3 de l'imac.


----------



## xao85 (23 Février 2011)

Je trouve honteux de retourner sur des puces graphiques intel mais ça c'est pas vraiment la faute d'apple mais celle de intel qui bloque Nvidia! 

Enfin sinon je suis pressé de voir si ils ont retouché au design ...


----------



## Ghostino (23 Février 2011)

Idem je serai tres sensible a l eventuel changement de design (meme si je doute vu le prix que doit couter une nvelle chaine de production ) ; 
Je trouve le air tres reussi par contre 

Bye


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Février 2011)

zecaribroute a dit:


> Macbidouille a raison sur tout ?
> 
> Comment ça ?
> 
> ...


 
L'erreur est de croire qu'Apple est une compagnie systématiquement innovante. Il n'y a pas plus conservateur qu'Apple sur certaines choses. Mais aussi conservatrice qu'elle soit, elle innove parfois à grands coups. Ce que n'aime pas le PDG d'Apple ne sera pas dans les Mac. Steve Jobs n'aime pas BluRay ni l'USB 3.0 par exemple. Les PC ont de l'USB 3 depuis plus d'un an et certains un lecteur BluRay/graveur DVD depuis 2 ans. Pour ceux qui connaissent la marque "depuis toujours", il suffit de voir combien de temps à mis Apple avant de passer du CD au DVD et avant d'intégrer un graveur DVD double couche universel. Apple est aussi versatile que Steve Jobs. Après n'avoir juré que par le FireWire, certains Mac se sont retrouvés avec uniquement des ports USB... Mais Apple sait aussi innover réellement : unibody, clavier rétro éclairé, firewire, thunderbolt, touchpad en verre, premier portable écran large, capteur de chute, etc. Quand on suit Apple depuis de nombreuses années, on se rend compte de ce genre de choses. Les grosses révolutions vont souvent de paire avec les changements de châssis. Il y a eu quatre versions différentes sur le châssis précédent (early 2006, late 2006, late 2007 et early 2008). En trois ans, les Core (2) Duo ont juste pris quelques centaines de MHz, les disques ont grossi et on a eu droit à un changement de carte graphique. Pour se rendre compte...

Pour les écrans, 1280x800 ou 1366x768; c'est quand même fort pareil et c'est aussi ce qu'on trouve sur PC dans cette taille. 

Bref :
USB 3.0 : Apple n'aime pas
BluRay : Apple n'aime pas
Flash : Apple n'aime pas et elle a raison (oups, on me dit que c'est pas le sujet)
Nouveau design : trop tôt, unibody à amortir encore
SSD : La combinaison SSD barrette + HDD aurait été une excellente solution, snif
Résolution : C'est assez lamentable... Mais bon, sans retouche du châssis, pas de 1366x768 et comme l'unibody est à rentabiliser.

Si Apple est là où elle est maintenant, c'est, au cours des dernières années, grâce à iTunes (appstore) et l'iPhone qui rapportent plus que les Macs. 



Moumoune a dit:


> Est-ce vraiment sur que MacGé a tout faux? Et si ce tout petit SSD qui héberge le système était complètement transparent pour l'utilisateur qui ne verrait qu'un seul disque...
> La probabilité de trouver une barrette SSD dans les 15 et 17 pouces est très grande.
> 
> Allez, du courage, l'attente est bientôt finie. Il y en a qui risquent de mal dormir cette nuit...


 
Et s'il était si invisible qu'il était réellement absent ? :mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Février 2011)

Une légère modification du design des unibody serait peut-être relativement peu coûteuse (à l'échelle des moyens dont dispose Apple, évidemment): la coque étant faite pour l'essentiel (la partie supérieure) d'un lingot d'aluminium usiné, il suffirait de modifier la programmation des machines-outils qui s'en chargent, sans avoir à créer forcément de nouveaux moules comme c'est le cas avec les coques faites d'éléments moulés et assemblés. Je me souviens que c'est un des arguments qui avaient été avancés en faveur des coques unibody au moment de leur sortie. 

Ceci dit, leur design a-t-il a ce point vieilli ? Vouloir la nouveauté pour la nouveauté, alors que l'ancien est encore bien séduisant, c'est tout de même un peu vain.  Il me semble que des modifications pas forcément spectaculaires, mais utiles, comme une meilleure dissipation de la chaleur par exemple, ou encore une implantation plus pratique des différents ports (ce qu'on a vu sur les nouveaux MacBook Air), constitueraient une avancée plus intéressante.


----------



## phyllipe (24 Février 2011)

Je pense qu'Apple vas réserver le nouveau design ainsi que la barette SSD pour les 15" et 17", et le MBP 13" vas remplasser le MB 13" en entrée de gamme ce qui explique le fait qu'il n'est pas eu le droit à un écran de meilleur résolution, mais ceci n'est que mon point de vue et ont seras fixer le 2 mars !


----------



## Coyote28 (24 Février 2011)

Tout à fait d'accord avec Phylippe ... 

- Si les changement était ceux-là pour l'ensemble de la gamme, aucune raison pour que les 15 et 17 pouces ne soient pas arrivés chez les revendeur 
- A l'heure actuelle, seul le MacBook Blanc était un modèle unique, pourquoi ce MacBook Pro 13" serait le seul reçu par les revendeurs (et non au moins deux versions différentes) 

Pour moi, l'explication est la suivante : 

- Ce MacBook 13" remplace le MacBook Blanc, et sera présenté aujourd'hui par Intel et Apple lors de la sortie officielle de ThunderBolt 
- Les autres MacBook vont arriver plus tard, car l'intégration d'un SSD + un HDD + Un Hdd Supp ou un Superdrive, ça fait 3 ports Sata de pris et Intel a du rappeler les Sandy Bridge car seul 2 ports Sata étaient utilisables sur le  long terme

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2011)

Je penserai quand ce sera officiel .


----------



## xao85 (24 Février 2011)

Il nous dit ce qu'il sait le petit!


----------



## flamoureux (24 Février 2011)

C'est vrai que ces rumeurs sont un peu décevantes mais après tout, pourquoi innover à tout prix ? Les MBP sont de sacrées machines. Je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi les gens voulaient regarder un Blu Ray sur un écran de 13"...

Pour moi, ils vont faire le minimum, c'est à dire actualiser le processeur. La carte graphique... Bah c'est Apple... L'USB 3... oui ça aurait pu être bien, mais ce thunderbolt pourrait bien l'enterrer non ?

Et pour finir je trouve le design de MBP superbe, je n'ai pas envie qu'il change, mais ça c'est très subjectif.

Je seul gros point noir du MBP, ça serait son poids. Quand on a eu un MBA dans les mains, le MBP semble peser un âne mort !


----------



## Ekow (24 Février 2011)

flamoureux a dit:


> C'est vrai que ces rumeurs sont un peu décevantes mais après tout, pourquoi innover à tout prix ? Les MBP sont de sacrées machines. Je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi les gens voulaient regarder un Blu Ray sur un écran de 13"...
> 
> Pour moi, ils vont faire le minimum, c'est à dire actualiser le processeur. La carte graphique... Bah c'est Apple... L'USB 3... oui ça aurait pu être bien, mais ce thunderbolt pourrait bien l'enterrer non ?
> 
> ...



Totalement d'accord avec toi, sauf sur un truc ou à mon avis tu manques de recul pour comparer... T'as déjà eu un âne mort dans les mains ? :rateau:


----------



## flamoureux (24 Février 2011)

J'ai une vanne salasse en tête mais je m'abstiendrai


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Février 2011)

Coyote28 a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord avec Phylippe ...
> 
> - Si les changement était ceux-là pour l'ensemble de la gamme, aucune raison pour que les 15 et 17 pouces ne soient pas arrivés chez les revendeur
> - A l'heure actuelle, seul le MacBook Blanc était un modèle unique, pourquoi ce MacBook Pro 13" serait le seul reçu par les revendeurs (et non au moins deux versions différentes)
> ...


 
Que 2 MacBook Pro 13 pouces et un MacBook Air 13 pouces, ça ne laisse pas de place à un MacBook 13 pouces en aluminium en remplacement du MacBook plastique. Sinon, la conférence d'Intel se fait à 10 h, heure californienne.

Que les spécifications données dès hier sont pour le MacBook Pro 13 pouces : 











Le MacBook Pro 15 pouces a une Radeon HD 6490M. 






Le 17 pouces a une Radeon HD 6750 1 Go :





PS : Le store est fermé depuis 11 h 30 !


----------



## iluro_64 (24 Février 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> PS : Le store est fermé depuis 11 h 30 !



Vivement que l'Apple Store rouvre ! 

On connaîtra alors la vérité, et tous les détails ! :love: :love: :love:

Et aux oubliettes les phantasmes et les rêveries !


----------



## edd72 (24 Février 2011)

Et voila!

Ah ah ah, je vous ai bien eu ;p


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Février 2011)

Heu, c'est une capture avec les modèles 2010...


----------



## edd72 (24 Février 2011)

Ben non, regarde bien.

C'est les 2009 ;p


----------



## iluro_64 (24 Février 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Et voila!
> 
> Ah ah ah, je vous ai bien eu ;p



Tricheur ! 

L'Apple Store est toujours germé


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Février 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> L'Apple Store est toujours germé



Et que produira ce "germe" ? Un pommier ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Février 2011)

La Radeon HD 6490m (~= Radeon HD 6470m) est moins puissante que la GeForce 330m en 3D...  La GeForce 330m des MacBook Pro 2010 a un score GPU de l'ordre de 2000 au 3D Mark Vantage. La Radeon HD 6470m déjà testée dans de nombreux portable ne tape que dans les 1100~1200. D'accord, ce sont des tests sous Windows mais en l'absence de bench 3D digne de ce nom sous OS X, il faut faire avec. Et 1100~1200 vs ~2000, c'est un GROS recul pour ceux qui jouent. Et non, il n'y aura pas de magie pour transformer une vessie en lanterne. Les Radeon HD 6400m sont des GPU d'entrée de gamme. La GeForce 330m était un très bon milieu de gamme. 

Cette génération de MacBook Pro 2011 affiche donc un sérieux recul en 3D.

La seule chose qui m'intéressait dans les MacBook Pro 2011 était un GPU plus performant. Là, je pense sérieusement passer mon chemin.


----------



## Argeuh (24 Février 2011)

T'en fais pas Pascal, les FanBoyz vont venir t'expliquer que le QUad Core va laaargement compenser cet infime déficit du GPU 

Espérant égaement une upgrade GPU, je vais me tourner vers le refurb ou l'occasion pour un modèle 2010 un peu burné


----------



## Moiimed (24 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Après la présentation de ces derniers MBP, quand es-ce qu'ils seront dispo chez darty, boulanger ? 

Ils seront dispo dès aujourd'hui dans les Apple Store non ?

Merci


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Février 2011)

Je pense aussi me diriger vers un modèle 2010 en VPC pour avoir un droit de rétractation en cas de défaut. 

N'exagérons pas, quelques benchs en jeu montreront bien vite que la Radeon HD 6490m est rachitique. Il y a peut-être des forums Mac avec des fanboys basiques mais ici, c'est pas vraiment le cas (sinon, je ne serais pas resté). 

EDIT : Les magasins sont approvisionnés après les stores Apple. Ils vont dans un premier temps vider leurs stocks de modèles 2010 probablement avec réduction du prix.


----------



## kiri_le_clown (24 Février 2011)

Suis-je le seul à croire encore au liquid metal, ssd(16go) de base, gpu en hausse par rapport aux mac d'il y a 3ans, USB 3 ?!

xD, mon futur mbp 15" attendra encore un peu je pense :'(

EDIT : ca y est ca commence : http://www.apple.com/fr/macbookpro/http://www.apple.com/macbookpro/


----------



## tomy546 (24 Février 2011)

Etant comme vous aux aguets à propos des nouveaux mbp,

 je me pose la question car actuellement j'ai toujours la possibilité d'acheter un mbp génération 2010, sachant que je suis assez pressé de le recevoir ( je dois commencer une formation sur la suite CS4 d'ici peu ) 

Pensez vous que pour l'utilisation que je vais en faire, cela vaut la peine d'attendre ? 

(je vis en Belgique, je n'ai pas d'informations sur les délais de livraisons, etc)

Merci


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Février 2011)

Ouf ! Le MacBook Pro 15 pouces premier prix est le seul à avoir la Radeon HD 6490 moisie. Le modèle haut de gamme a la Radeon HD 6750 comme le 17 pouces. 

A Liège, Cami n'a pas encore les nouveaux MacBook Pro mais a encore les anciens. On trouve toujours les modèles 2010 dans les MediaMarkt.


----------



## Moiimed (24 Février 2011)

Sa y est ils sont sortis.

Je voulais acheter le MBP 13" mais 7h d'autonomie annoncé !!!!
Réellement mis à part le thunderbolt et le i5, ne vaut-il mieux pas prendre l'ancien MBP 13" ?

Merci


----------



## pirouet (24 Février 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Ouf ! Le MacBook Pro 15 pouces premier prix est le seul à avoir la Radeon HD 6490 moisie. Le modèle haut de gamme a la Radeon HD 6750 comme le 17 pouces.
> 
> A Liège, Cami n'a pas encore les nouveaux MacBook Pro mais a encore les anciens. On trouve toujours les modèles 2010 dans les MediaMarkt.



une rumeur ? L'Apple Store est toujours fermé, non ?


----------



## madaniso (24 Février 2011)

Oui j'ai vu 7 heures c'est quand même pas du au nouveau processeur ?! Enfin je sais pas.

Moi en tout cas, pas de nouveau design, je reste avec ma version 2010 et mon SSD. (12 h d'autonomie). :style:


----------



## Krash68 (24 Février 2011)

7h de navigation web.
Les anciennes versions c'était jusqu'à 10h mais surement pas avec des applications ouvertes


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Février 2011)

pirouet a dit:


> une rumeur ? L'Apple Store est toujours fermé, non ?


 
Pas de rumeur, le site est à jour avec les nouveaux MacBook Pro. Seul le store n'a pas encore été ouvert à nouveau.


Dès qu'il ouvre, je commande le MC723LL/A, aka le 15 pouces avec le Core i7 2,2 GHz mais surtout la Radeon HD 6750 qui est facilement 50% plus puissante que la GeForce 330m. 

En tout cas, attention, il y a un fossé entre la Radeon HD 6490 et la 6750. Cette dernière n'est pas loin de 3x plus performante. J'aime bien sur la page Peformances :



> *Performances graphiques du MacBook Pro*
> 
> Jusqu'à trois fois plus rapide que les MacBook Pro 15 et 17 pouces de génération précédente2


 
Et un petit ² pas bien visible qui conduit à : 


> ² : Tests réalisés par Apple en février 2011 sur des prototypes de MacBook Pro 17 pouces équipés de processeurs quadric&#339;urs Intel Core i7 cadencés à 2,2 GHz et sur des prototypes de MacBook Pro 15 pouces équipés de processeurs quadric&#339;urs Intel Core i7 cadencés à 2,2 GHz et d'une carte graphique *AMD Radeon HD 6750M*. Les systèmes MacBook Pro 17 pouces équipés de processeurs Intel Core i5 cadencés à 2,53 GHz et MacBook Pro 15 pouces équipés de processeurs Intel Core i7 cadencés à 2,66 GHz et d'une carte graphique NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M étaient des unités prêtes à la commercialisation. Tous les ordinateurs étaient configurés avec 4 Go de RAM. Tests réalisés en résolution native avec Portal v(4295)(400) et Half Life 2 Episode 2 v(4295)(420), anticrénelage 4x et qualité graphique maximale. Fichier Half Life 2 Episode 2 testé avec timedemo : Storm. Fichier Portal testé avec timedemo : Mydemo1. Le MacBook Pro contrôle en permanence les conditions d'alimentation électrique et de refroidissement du système et adapte la vitesse du processeur en conséquence, afin d'assurer un fonctionnement optimal du système.


 

On passe de Core i5 Serie xxx qui étaient des Dual Core avec HyperThreading à des Core i7 serie 2600 Quad Core avec 4 cores réels en non 2 cores physique et 2 cores logiques. Avec dans la foulée 6 Mo de cache au lieu de 3 Mo de cache. C'est donc significativement plus puissant, ce qui explique la perte d'une heure d'autonomie malgré une gravure plus fine. Cette perte peut être considérée comme acceptable. Enfin, même sur base des 8 heures annoncées par le passé, on pouvait faire plus ou moins selon l'usage...


----------



## pirouet (24 Février 2011)

autant pour moi, je n'avais pas vu 

Tu connais le prix du 15" avec la HD 6750 ? (autrement dit le 2e modèle 15").


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Février 2011)

2149 &#8364; et 1749 &#8364; pour le premier prix. 
En Belgique, c'est 2199 et 1799 &#8364;...


----------



## stephlight (24 Février 2011)

Tous les modèles sont à 7H, je ne pense pas que le 17" est la même autonomie que le 13".


----------



## pirouet (24 Février 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> 2149  et 1749  pour le premier prix.
> En Belgique, c'est 2199 et 1799 ...



ouch, ça fait une belle différence. Je vais un peu regarder les tests des deux gpu là


----------



## Ghostino (24 Février 2011)

Mouais voila c'est fin mais ca me fait encore plus hésité je voulais le 13", je pensais avoir du SSD et bah non ...

Mieux vaut t'il prendre le air d'après vous ? A quand peut on espérer les premier tests pour comparer ?

Merci


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Février 2011)

pirouet a dit:


> ouch, ça fait une belle différence. Je vais un peu regarder les tests des deux gpu là


 









> A titre indicatif, scores GPU 3D Mark Vantage :
> 
> GeForce 330m MacBook Pro 2010 : 2000 (+/-9%)
> Radeon HD 5650 GPU courant portable 15 pouces : 2700 (+/-12%)
> ...


C'est une citation de moi-même (...) après avoir éplucher toutes les specs et les résultats donnés sur Notebookcheck. Ce ne sont pas des chiffres au hasard.  L'Intel HD 3000 d'un Sandy Bridge Mobile (attention pour les versions Desktop, les scores sont plus élevés), l'indice devrait être de l'ordre de 600~700. La Radeon HD 6490m, c'est vraiment du foutage de gueule. Il n'y a pas encore de test publié pour la Radeon HD 6490 mais c'est en gros une Radeon HD 6470 qui peut avoir de la GDDR5 (au lieu de DDR3). C'est clairement des GPU d'entrée de gamme avec bus mémoire 64 bits... Pas encore de test de la Radeon HD 6750 non plus, mais c'est techniquement proche d'une Radeon HD série 5700 qui atteint un indice de l'ordre de 3200. Là, c'est clairement du GPU mobile haut de gamme avec les performances qui vont avec. 


Radeon HD 6750 : 480 processeurs de flux à 600 MHz (peut-être moins sur les Mac pour raison de TDP)
Radeon HD 6490 : 160 processeurs de flux entre 700 et 750 MHz (idem)

Pour ceux qui ne captent rien aux considérations techniniques, considérer le nombre de processeurs de flux comme le nombre de bandes d'une autoroute et la fréquence comme la vitesse des voitures, le but étant de faire passer un maximum de voitures en un minimum de temps.


----------



## Ghostino (24 Février 2011)

Donc d'après toi que vaut la  HD 3000 par rapport à celle des précedent mbp ? C'est sensiblement pareil non ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Février 2011)

Ghostino a dit:


> Donc d'après toi que vaut la HD 3000 par rapport à celle des précedent mbp ? C'est sensiblement pareil non ?


 
De quels MacBook Pro précedents ? Parce qu'il y a les 13 pouces en Core 2 Duo avec GeForce 320m et les MacBook Pro avec GeForce 330m. Si tu parles des 13 pouces, l'HD 3000 des nouveaux 13 pouces est moins performante que la GeForce 320m des MacBook Pro 13 pouces 2010.

Mais tout est relatif. Le nouvel HD 3000 est un bon IGP dans l'absolu. Maintenant, dans une optique ludique, GeForce 320m, Intel HD 3000 ou Radeon HD 5470, c'est un peu devenu le même combat d'escargots. Tous ces processeurs graphiques ont un score (GPU 3D Mark Vantage) qui atteint au mieux un bon millier et ce n'est pas vraiment top. A côte, la GeForce 330m fait un bon 2000 et Radeon HD 6750 tape largement au dessus de 3000. En gros, 1000 entrée de gamme, 2000 milieu de gamme et 3000 haut de gamme. Celui qui veut de la puissance 3D, c'est la Radeon HD 6750 ou un MacBook Pro 2010 avec GeForce 330m. La Radeon HD 6750 est une digne remplaçante de la GeForce 330m. La Radeon HD 6490 est une vaste mauvaise blague.


----------



## stephlight (24 Février 2011)

C'est ouvert!


----------



## Ghostino (24 Février 2011)

Merci de ta réponse

Oui je parlais des mbp 13" 2010 car je souahite un modèle 13" .

Maintenant j'hésite vraiment avec le air 13" qui à l'air assez performant, j'aime surtout sa mobilité .
C'est surtout pour du surf,films,musique,qq retouches vidéos mais aussi pour ma future rentrée en septembre 2011. Je ne sais pas vers quels études je m'orienteraient mais vaut il mieux prendre la puissance brut du nouveau MBP 13" ou alors le air suffira (même si je ne sais pas ce dont j'aurais besoin mais je ne pense pas avoir besoin de gros logiciels).

Tu prendrait lequel toi ?:rateau: Desolé question difficile mais j'hésite beaucoup ...

Allez hop le store à ouvert je regarde les configs en attendant


----------



## madaniso (24 Février 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> De quels MacBook Pro précedents ? Parce qu'il y a les 13 pouces en Core 2 Duo avec GeForce 320m et les MacBook Pro avec GeForce 330m. Si tu parles des 13 pouces, l'HD 3000 des nouveaux 13 pouces est moins performante que la GeForce 320m des MacBook Pro 13 pouces 2010.
> 
> Mais tout est relatif. Le nouvel HD 3000 est un bon IGP dans l'absolu. Maintenant, dans une optique ludique, GeForce 320m, Intel HD 3000 ou Radeon HD 5470, c'est un peu devenu le même combat d'escargots. Tous ces processeurs graphiques ont un score (GPU 3D Mark Vantage) qui atteint au mieux un bon millier et ce n'est pas vraiment top. A côte, la GeForce 330m fait un bon 2000 et Radeon HD 6750 tape largement au dessus de 3000. En gros, 1000 entrée de gamme, 2000 milieu de gamme et 3000 haut de gamme. Celui qui veut de la puissance 3D, c'est la Radeon HD 6750 ou un MacBook Pro 2010 avec GeForce 330m. La Radeon HD 6750 est une digne remplaçante de la GeForce 330m. La Radeon HD 6490 est une vaste mauvaise blague.



Vous parler beaucoup des cartes graphiques mais une question simple. Pourquoi la fréquence du 13" est de 2,7 alors qu'elle est de  2,2 pour le 17".
Question d'inculte surement ? ^^


----------



## Ekow (24 Février 2011)

madaniso a dit:


> Vous parler beaucoup des cartes graphiques mais une question simple. Pourquoi la fréquence du 13" est de 2,7 alors qu'elle est de  2,2 pour le 17".
> Question d'inculte surement ? ^^



Le 13 n'a que 2 coeurs, contre 4 pour les 15 et 17".

Par contre le i5 (et i7) du 13", c'est 2 coeurs physiques + 2 logiques ?


----------



## Ghostino (24 Février 2011)

Voila je viens de regarder les configs :
Alors avec mes 12% de reduc étudiant je peut avoir :

Le pro 13" de base avec SSD de 128 Go pour 1230 euros

ou

Le air 13" de base avec SSD de 128 Go + 4 GB de Ram pour ... 1230 euros 

Je sais pas , vous feriez quoi ?^^


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Février 2011)

Store Ouvert ! 

MacBook Pro MC723LL/A commandé !


----------



## Ekow (24 Février 2011)

Regarde le prix des SSD sur d'autres sites, ceux d'Apple ne sont pas connus pour être les plus compétitifs il me semble.


----------



## coptere (24 Février 2011)

T'es jeune et bien musclé donc pas de besoin d'un ultraportable !
Tu as besoin de stocker plein de ... choses  ... prend un gros disque !
Tu as besoin d'un lecteur CD ...
Tu as besoin de jouer un peu ... ah la jeunesse !
=> Prends le PRO !


----------



## Ghostino (24 Février 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Store Ouvert !
> 
> MacBook Pro MC723LL/A commandé !



Cool =) tu nous feras un petit retour ?^^

Sinon tu me conseil d'aller voir ailleurs pour les ssd mais tu aurais un site ou je pourrais commander un compatible avec le nouveau mbp ? La garantie ne saute pas ? Et il remplacerai le DD et pas le Superdrive c ca ?

Autre chose : si je commande le air 13" et que j'ai un regret niveau puissance pourrais le retourner pour un MBP ?

Merci d'avance

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h38 ----------




coptere a dit:


> T'es jeune et bien musclé donc pas de besoin d'un ultraportable !
> Tu as besoin de stocker plein de ... choses  ... prend un gros disque !
> Tu as besoin d'un lecteur CD ...
> Tu as besoin de jouer un peu ... ah la jeunesse !
> => Prends le PRO !



Salut oui mais c'est justement la CG qui me fait peur si elle est encore plus juste que la 320 du air ..


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Février 2011)

Ghostino a dit:


> Cool =) tu nous feras un petit retour ?^^
> 
> Sinon tu me conseil d'aller voir ailleurs pour les ssd mais tu aurais un site ou je pourrais commander un compatible avec le nouveau mbp ? La garantie ne saute pas ? Et il remplacerai le DD et pas le Superdrive c ca ?
> 
> ...


 
Je n'y manquerai pas ! Le délai est de 1 à 2 jours, je l'aurai probablement lundi. 

Dans le MacBook Air, tu ne sais pas changer facilement le SSD qui est en barrette. Dans le MacBook Pro, c'est un SSD 2 ½ pouces classique (on trouve plus performant et moins cher sur le net ailleurs que chez Apple). Les options Apple comme la mémoire sont trop chère. 

Sinon, le choix est difficile entre MacBook Air 13 pouces et MacBook Pro 13 pouces. Le Pro a un processeur plus puissant et une « carte 3D » moins bonne. Le MacBook Air a aussi une meilleure résolution (1440x900) mais na pas de clavier rétro éclairé. Il est plus fin et plus léger mais na pas de superdrive (est-ce encore utile ?). Question autonomie, ça doit être pareil. Thunderbolt, à chacun de voir sil en aura besoin ou pas.


----------



## Ghostino (24 Février 2011)

Et oui le choix et très dur pour les 13"  En tout cas je suis content pour toi =)

Mais tu saurais répondre à mes question concernant un éventuel retour si il ne me convenait pas et faire l'échange ?

Sinon j'ai vu ca : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/20712/ocz-disque-dur-ssd-vertex-2-series-120-go-25-sata-ii.html

Ca irait pour le macbook pro ?

Merci


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Février 2011)

madaniso a dit:


> Vous parler beaucoup des cartes graphiques mais une question simple. Pourquoi la fréquence du 13" est de 2,7 alors qu'elle est de 2,2 pour le 17".
> Question d'inculte surement ? ^^


 
C'est une question de processeur ici et plus de carte graphique. 

Les MacBook Pro 13 pouces ont un Core i5 avec 2 core tandis que les MacBook Pro 15 pouces ont un Core i7 avec 4 cores. Comme 4 cores consomment et chauffent plus que 2 cores, on ne peut pas atteindre de si hautes fréquences. 

Pour être précis, les Core i5 sont des dual core avec HyperThreading : 2 cores physiques et 2 cores logiques. En pratique, ça se comporte un peu comme un processeur à 3 cores physiques. Les Core i7 sont des Quad Core avec HyperThreading, ce qui équivaut à ~6 cores.

Après, il y a aussi les modes Turbo qui compliquent un peu les choses.



Ghostino a dit:


> Et oui le choix et très dur pour les 13"  En tout cas je suis content pour toi =)
> 
> Mais tu saurais répondre à mes question concernant un éventuel retour si il ne me convenait pas et faire l'échange ?
> 
> ...


 
Si tu achètes sur la boutique Apple, tu as 7 jours pour te rétracter. En d'autres mots, tu as un période d'essai de 7 jours endéans laquelle tu peux renvoyer le portable à Apple qui te rembourse l'achat. Je ne sais plus combien de temps met Apple pour rembourser. 

Pour le SSD, je conseille plus les Crucial C300 qui exploitent le SATA 6 Gbps présent des les MacBook Pro 2011. OCZ, je n'aime pas trop. C'est la marque qui a le plus de retour SAV en SSD. Et l'affaire du passage des puces 34 nm à 25 nm (moins endurantes et moins performantes) en catimini n'est pas à la gloire d'OCZ...


----------



## edd72 (24 Février 2011)

Pour faire simple (et si je dis pas de conneries), le double-coeur à 2,7 c'est comme si tu avais 2 processeurs à 2,7Ghz. Le quad à 2,2, c'est comme-ci tu avais 4 processeurs à 2,2Ghz donc euh, c'est clairement plus performant (sans parler de la gestion mutitâche).


Bon, c'est bien, c'est sorti, on va être tranquille 2 semaines j'espère avec les "C'est pour quand les nouveaux MBP?"


----------



## coptere (24 Février 2011)

C'est pour quand les "vrais" nouveaux MBP? 
OK je sors -->[]


----------



## Ghostino (24 Février 2011)

Ok tu aurais une boutique et un modele a m indiquer pour le sdd crucial ?

Ca se monte facilement ? Et la reinstallation de l'os se passe comment ? Enfin la garantie est elle toujours valable ?

Desole jai bcp de question mais ca represente un gros budget alors je m informe


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Février 2011)

C'est compréhensible de se renseigner avant un gros achat. Remplacer le HDD par un autre ou un SSD ne fait pas sauter le garantie. 

Une dizaine de vis à retirer au dos du MacBook Pro. Après, le disque est accessible. Attention, il faut un Trox T6 pour les plots du disque. Voir (dernière page pour le Trox) : 
http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Repair/...nibody-Mid-2010-Hard-Drive-Replacement/3030/1

Crucial vend en direct avec de bons prix (et un super SAV en cas de besoin) : http://www.crucial.com/eu/store/listmodule/SSD/~2.5-inch%20Solid%20State%20Drive~/list.html

Une fois le SSD monté à la place, il faut installer OS X au moyen des DVD gris. Ce n'est pas bien dur. Il est peut-être possible de transfrérer l'OS mais je suis plus spécialisé en hardware qu'en logiciel.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2011)




----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Février 2011)

Merci pour les photos. Au fait, on peut mettre OS X en 64 bits avec la puce Intel intégrée ? Sur mon MacBook Air, j'étais bloqué en 32 bits à cause des pilotes pour le GMA.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2011)

Il démarre en 32 bits apparemment !


----------



## Rom33 (24 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous.

Juste un petit commentaire au niveau des MBP 13". Je trouve cette mise à jour assez vilaine. Je ne m'attendais pas à quelque chose d'exeptionnel mais c'est vrai qu'on a un gain significatif de la puissance brute (ce qui est très bien, mais qui ne servira qu'à quelques pros et à faire rêver des geeks) au détriment de la batterie et des performances graphiques. Franchement cette HD3000 moisie fait pitié dans un portable de cette gamme. C'est bien plus satisfaisant pour les 15 et 17" en revanche.

Bon comme prévu, Apple a manqué d'audace. Aucune évolution issue du MBA: SSD, full unibody, allègement, éjection du superdrive, meilleure résolution... Mais commercialement ça se comprend, ils préfèrent en garder sous le coude pour les prochaines MAJs. Un peu décevant malgré tout.

Pour ma part, je vais opter pour un SSD OCZ Vertex 240Go dans mon 13" 2010, ce qui me fera une machine plus homogène et plus performante dans l'ensemble que les nouveaux 13". Parfaite pour mon utilisation. Ca me permet par ailleurs de garder Snow Leopard (Lion Beurk) et le support de XP via Bootcamp.

D'ailleurs une petite question, où trouve-t-on les Trox nécessaires au changement du disque? A la FNAC? Ou plutôt magasin de bricolage? Merci pour votre aide.

Just my 2 cents.

Romain


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2011)

Leroy ou Casto pour les Torx .

Et Apple n'a pas manqué d'audace , le design des Pro étant loin d'être démodé .


----------



## edd72 (24 Février 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


>




Tu sais que sous Mac, on peut faire des captures d'écran avec cmd+shift+3 et qu'on peut tourner les images à deux doigts sur le trackpad?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2011)

Tu le feras comme un grand .

C'est pas possible , je me fais chier à prendre des photos , et vous trouvez toujours un moyen de critiquer..


----------



## edd72 (24 Février 2011)

Rooh, je rigole


----------



## madaniso (24 Février 2011)

C'est pour ouvrir un nouveau sujet avec celui qui aura la plus belle tronche la gueule à gauche. A vos isights !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Rooh, je rigole



Pas drôle  .


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Février 2011)

Rom33 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> Juste un petit commentaire au niveau des MBP 13". Je trouve cette mise à jour assez vilaine. Je ne m'attendais pas à quelque chose d'exeptionnel mais c'est vrai qu'on a un gain significatif de la puissance brute (ce qui est très bien, mais qui ne servira qu'à quelques pros et à faire rêver des geeks) au détriment de la batterie et des performances graphiques. Franchement cette HD3000 moisie fait pitié dans un portable de cette gamme. *C'est bien plus satisfaisant pour les 15 et 17" en revanche.*
> 
> ...


 
Bof, la Radeon HD 6490 du petit MacBook Pro 15 pouces, c'est pas une réussite. Ce truc ou l'IGP Intel, c'est pour ainsi dire pareil. Mettre deux GPU différents dans les 15 pouces, c'est vraiment pour créer de la confusion. Pour ceux qui veulent un GPU puissant (comme moi), il faut prendre le MacBook Pro à plus de 2000  avec la Radeon HD 6750 alors que sur la génération 2010, on avait la GeForce 330m sur tous les 15 pouces dès le premier prix. 
Je trouve plus scandaleux de mettre une merde comme la Radeon HD 6490 sur un portable à presque 1800  que de vendre les MacBook Pro 13" qui sont des premiers prix avec une HD 3000. 

J'ai attendu les MacBook Pro 2011 parce que je voulais une carte graphique plus puissante que la GeForce 330m. J'y ai droit, car la Radeon HD 6750 va poutrer sérieusement, mais à quel prix !  Un Core i7 Quad Core au lieu d'un simple Core i5 Dual Core avec HT ne me fait ni chaud, ni froid, mais ça fait grimper le prix. J'aurais préféré qu'Apple garde un Core i5 mais utilise d'office la Radeon 6750 sur les 15 pouces quitte à proposer le Core i7 en option. Quand on voit d'ailleurs les tarifs alors qu'il n'y a pas de SSD en série, on se dit que c'est finalement pas plus mal ! :rateau: Après, un nouveau design, plus de graveur, ça me laisse totalement indifférent. USB 3.0 et Bluetooth 3.0 ainsi qu'un BluRay, ça aurait été sympa surtout avec le port Thunderbold pour se brancher sur un téléviseur ou un grand écran. 
Bref, les specs me plaisent mais je n'ai jamais du taper si haut dans la gamme pour avoir ce que je voulais. Par le passé, le 15 pouces premier prix ou milieu de gamme me suffisait.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2011)

Moi , ce que je trouve scandaleux , c'est le truc intel sur une machine à 1200 ainsi que la Radeon avec seulement 256Mo de VRAM à 1800 , ca , c'est scandaleux .
Un configuration plus homogène , avec une radeon (67XX) en 512Mo de VRAM plus un Sandy Bridge 2 coeurs auraient été plus homogène .


----------



## Ekow (24 Février 2011)

Vais-je me faire huer ou pas ?

J'ai acheté un mbp 13" de base, le core i5 remplacera facilement le core2duo de mon ancien macbook.
Pour l'instant je fais une clean install, après je lancerai peut être des tests si vous en avez à me faire faire n'hésitez pas... 
Dans quelques semaines/mois j'ai déjà prévu de lui mettre un SSD pour l'os et un optibay parce qu'entre nous le superdrive... 

Valà !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Février 2011)

Tu peux toujours faire un Cinebench 11.5. Si tu installes Windows 7 avec Bootcamp, un score 3D Mark Vantage serait bienvenu.  Sinon, les benchs sous OS X sont plus que dépassés...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2011)

Geekbench , dépassé ? .

Plus de 9000 points pour la Quad i7 des MacBook Pro , dixit engadget , c'est top


----------



## coptere (24 Février 2011)

Ekow a dit:


> Vais-je me faire huer ou pas ?
> 
> J'ai acheté un mbp 13" de base, le core i5 remplacera facilement le core2duo de mon ancien macbook.
> Pour l'instant je fais une clean install, après je lancerai peut être des tests si vous en avez à me faire faire n'hésitez pas...
> ...


Félicitations c'est le bon choix 
N'oublie pas de nous faire un beau topic sur la mise en place de ton SSD


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Février 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Geekbench , dépassé ? .
> 
> Plus de 9000 points pour la Quad i7 des MacBook Pro , dixit engadget , c'est top


 

Hum, déformation professionnelle, je pensais benchs 3D et à vieux xBench moisi encore utilisé... Geekbench est un bon test multiplateforme en plus.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2011)

A propos , tu as pris l'option dalle mate ou non sur ton Pro ?


----------



## Rom33 (24 Février 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Leroy ou Casto pour les Torx .
> 
> Et Apple n'a pas manqué d'audace , le design des Pro étant loin d'être démodé .



Merci beaucoup. Et je trouve le design des MBP magnifique, mais les évolutions type MBA pouvaient se faire en gardant le même design....


@Pascal
On est d'accord, la HD3000 et la HD6490 sont toutes les deux honteuses au vu des prix pratiqués, à la différence que dans le 15", tu peux choisir une config avec une bonne carte graphique (certes en alignant les ronds), ce qui n'est pas le cas dans le 13" malheureusement.


----------



## iluro_64 (24 Février 2011)

Quelque chose me désole dans ce fil.
Pratiquement pas le moindre commentaire sur la plus importante évolution !


----------



## DarkMoineau (24 Février 2011)

Pour la HD 3000 je suis déçu mais pas surpris. La 6490 par contre est plus que décevante.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h48 ----------




iluro_64 a dit:


> Quelque chose me désole dans ce fil.
> Pratiquement pas le moindre commentaire sur la plus importante évolution !



Avant de commenter, faudrait voir ce qu'on peut faire avec... Il n'y a pas de périphériques compatibles sur le marché pour l'instant. Si personne ne suit cette formidable innovation (heureusement qu'elle est là) ça fera comme le Firewire.


----------



## Ekow (24 Février 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Avant de commenter, faudrait voir ce qu'on peut faire avec... Il n'y a pas de périphériques compatibles sur le marché pour l'instant. Si personne ne suit cette formidable innovation (heureusement qu'elle est là) ça fera comme le Firewire.



D'après le revendeur de mon APR, Apple nous promet de faire de belles choses avec ce nouveau port, mais il a pas été capable de me dire quoi...

Sinon je sais pas si ça a déjà été dis ou si c'était déjà le cas pour les mbp 2010, mais ceux ci démarrent sur le noyau 64bits.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Quelque chose me désole dans ce fil.
> Pratiquement pas le moindre commentaire sur la plus importante évolution !



On ne sait même pas à quoi cela sert , et aucun périphérique n'est compatible.

De plus , si l'on parle de disque dur , t'as déjà vu un disque qui a des taux de transfert à 10Gb/sec ?
Ca n'existe pas : De l'USB 3 aurait été plus malin sur ces MacBook Pro.


----------



## Padawanlady (24 Février 2011)

Franchement je trouve cette MàJ un peu trop proche de la précédente,pour moi c'est un coup marketing mais est-ce une évolution du produit réellement ? J'ai beaucoup entendu les attentes de mes amis et mes proches qui attendaient cette mouture avec appétit et là je vois tout le monde perplexe et un peu déçu... Thunderbolt est-ce vraiment la connectique des 5 prochaines années ? J'attends les avis dans 1, 3 mois sur les nouveaux MBP...


----------



## DarkMoineau (24 Février 2011)

ThudnerBolt c'est la connectique des 5 a 10 prochaines années oui, le problème c'est: quand sera-t-elle adoptée? Apple & Intel parlent du printemps. A voir.


----------



## iluro_64 (24 Février 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Pour la HD 3000 je suis déçu mais pas surpris. La 6490 par contre est plus que décevante.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h48 ----------
> 
> ...



Je crois qu'il y a erreur sur le sujet. Le Firewire était, est en concurrence frontale avec l'USB, et était, est toujours plus performant et plus fiable, mais un peu plus coûteux pour les fabricants et les assembleurs de DD. On ne parlait que de DD.

Light Peak, ou Thunderbolt, est un système de transmission de données filaire ou optique bi-directionnel par deux canaux séparés indépendants, et multiprotocole. Il peut aussi bien transporter du FW que de l'USB, de la vidéo et du son numérique. Dans sa première version filaire, il est déjà deux fois plus performant que l'USB 3  et ne se limite pas qu'à de l'USB. À terme, il n'y aura plus qu'un seul type de connecteur pour raccorder n'importe quoi, un Display Port, puisque le "consortium" USB a refusé l'autorisation d'utiliser le connecteur USB.

L'introduction de cette technologie dans les nouveaux MBP est le signe marquant que la machine se met en route. Elle n'est pas près de s'arrêter. S'il n'y a qu'un seul commentaire à faire, c'est celui-là. Gageons que les prochaines machines Apple embarqueront aussi cette technologie particulièrement prometteuse.


----------



## DarkMoineau (24 Février 2011)

Sur le papier je sais que Thunderbolt n'a rien a voir avec l'USB 3... Mais dans la pratique on aura une concurrence entre les 2 formats.


----------



## Padawanlady (24 Février 2011)

Là je suis d'accord ! Attendons de voir les nouveaux iMacs ... peut on encore avoir encore de l'espoir pour la V2 de l'iPad? Tout est question de compatibilité, souvenez vous les péritels et autres antiquités avant l'HDMI et l'USB... les périphériques ont mis un certain temps à adopter les ports que nous connaissons aujourd'hui... 
Et nous voici à l'aube d'une nouvelle ère .... ou pas?


----------



## onlyju (24 Février 2011)

Bon je vais craquer pour le MBP 13", je suis plutôt content d'avoir patienter un peu pour pouvoir switcher vers ce modèle qui rattrape plutôt bien son retard coté CPU. 
J'aurais juste quelques questions:

Bon je sais que l'IGP Intel 3000HD est pas terrible pour le jeu, ça tombe bien, je ne joue pas, par contre je souhaite pouvoir brancher ma tv par hdmi et regarder des films en Full HD, est-ce possible? L'IGP va t'il pouvoir décoder du full hd et le balancer sur ma télé?

Est ce que vous conseillez de prendre l'option du HDD à 500GB @ 50 ou en acheter un sur internet et le monter sois-même?


----------



## Ghostino (24 Février 2011)

Bonsoir

Merci pour vos reponses mais maintenant j hesite lequel ssd prendre ? Un crucial ou un ocz ? Lequel sera le plus performant ?

Et mon dd que je vais recuperer au demontage il ne sert plus a rien si ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (24 Février 2011)

onlyju a dit:


> Bon je vais craquer pour le MBP 13", je suis plutôt content d'avoir patienter un peu pour pouvoir switcher vers ce modèle qui rattrape plutôt bien son retard coté CPU.
> J'aurais juste quelques questions:
> 
> Bon je sais que l'IGP Intel 3000HD est pas terrible pour le jeu, ça tombe bien, je ne joue pas, par contre je souhaite pouvoir brancher ma tv par hdmi et regarder des films en Full HD, est-ce possible? L'IGP va t'il pouvoir décoder du full hd et le balancer sur ma télé?
> ...



La Intel HD est très douée pour la vidéo HD: elle a été conçue pour cela.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h21 ----------




Ghostino a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Merci pour vos reponses mais maintenant j hesite lequel ssd prendre ? Un crucial ou un ocz ? Lequel sera le plus performant ?
> 
> Et mon dd que je vais recuperer au demontage il ne sert plus a rien si ?



Tu peux glisser ton DD dans un boitier ou un dock comme on en trouve chez MacWay.


----------



## Cidou (24 Février 2011)

Quelqu'un a déjà sa commande expédiée ?


----------



## Ekow (24 Février 2011)

Voici mon résultat sur geekbench :
http://browse.geekbench.ca/geekbench2/view/360411

Je sais pas ce que ça donne par rapport aux anciennes gammes par contre :rateau:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Février 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> A propos , tu as pris l'option dalle mate ou non sur ton Pro ?


 
Je l'ai pris sans aucune option. J'étais très content de l'écran de mon MacBook Pro Unibody de première génération. La résolution me convient très bien et finalement, la dalle brillante ne gênait que très rarement dans mon usage.



Cidou a dit:


> Quelqu'un a déjà sa commande expédiée ?


 
MacBook Pro 15 pouces commandé aujourd'hui. Dates données dans le mail de réponse d'Apple :

Expédition (départ du dépôt) : *1-2 jours ouvrables*. 
Délai estimé de livraison:* 02 Mar, 2011 - 04 Mar, 2011*.



onlyju a dit:


> Bon je vais craquer pour le MBP 13", je suis plutôt content d'avoir patienter un peu pour pouvoir switcher vers ce modèle qui rattrape plutôt bien son retard coté CPU.
> J'aurais juste quelques questions:
> 
> Bon je sais que l'IGP Intel 3000HD est pas terrible pour le jeu, ça tombe bien, je ne joue pas, par contre je souhaite pouvoir brancher ma tv par hdmi et regarder des films en Full HD, est-ce possible? L'IGP va t'il pouvoir décoder du full hd et le balancer sur ma télé?
> ...


 
Un Core i5 même suffit LARGEMENT à décoder des vidéos Full HD. J'ai un petit portable avec un Core i3-330 et l'Intel HD d'ancienne génération et il lit tout sans même passer sur la Radeon HD 5650. 
En général le surcoût des options équivaut à l'achat de la pièce (merci Apple pour les prix très doux pour les SSD). Le mieux est d'acheter le disque à part. Ca te permet de prendre un modèle de bonne facture comme un Scorpio Blue. Apple utilise encore bien des HDD Samsung rachitiques.


----------



## Cidou (24 Février 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Je l'ai pris sans aucune option. J'étais très content de l'écran de mon MacBook Pro Unibody de première génération. La résolution me convient très bien et finalement, la dalle brillante ne gênait que très rarement dans mon usage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Avec l'option hi res antiglare : 

Nous estimons que votre commande sera expédiée par la poste au plus tard *1-3 jours ouvrables. *
Nous estimons que votre commande sera livrée par la poste à l'adresse de livraison souhaitée le ou avant *le 04 Mar, 2011 - 09 Mar, 2011.*


----------



## onlyju (24 Février 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> La Intel HD est très douée pour la vidéo HD: elle a été conçue pour cela.




Oui mais qu'en est il s'il l'on souhaite afficher sur un autre écran?

Et pour le HDD, l'option à 50 pour passer à 500GB vous en pensez quoi? 

La pour le modèle avec le i5, 500GB et AppleCare, j'en ai pour 1.261,78 avec l'AOC c'est pas trop mal.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Je l'ai pris sans aucune option. J'étais très content de l'écran de mon MacBook Pro Unibody de première génération. La résolution me convient très bien et finalement, la dalle brillante ne gênait que très rarement dans mon usage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai un MacBook Air première génération : Crois moi , je commence à connaitre les disques Samsung lents à 4200TPM .


----------



## Coyote28 (24 Février 2011)

Je vais sans doute craquer demain, je n'ai encore jamais eu de Mac ...

La dalle glossy c'est vraiment gênant ?


----------



## coptere (24 Février 2011)

Craque ce soir !!! :rateau:


----------



## Rom33 (24 Février 2011)

Coyote28 a dit:


> Je vais sans doute craquer demain, je n'ai encore jamais eu de Mac ...
> 
> La dalle glossy c'est vraiment gênant ?



Franchement, moi qui suis tout le temps en déplacement, ça ne me gêne pas.

Après si tu travailles sur des photos, le mat est plus fidèle il me semble.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2011)

Coyote28 a dit:


> Je vais sans doute craquer demain, je n'ai encore jamais eu de Mac ...
> 
> La dalle glossy c'est vraiment gênant ?



Je préfère le Glossy des MacBook / Air que celui des MacBook Pro , c'est moins 'choquant' je trouve .
Maintenant , la dalle des MacBook Pro est très lumineuse , ce qui rattrape le fait qu'elles soient assez réfléchissantes .


----------



## Coyote28 (24 Février 2011)

Demain matin, je passe à l'Apple Store de Velizy 2.


----------



## onlyju (24 Février 2011)

Si l'on veut prendre une option faut prendre sur internet ou elle sont aussi dispo dans les Apple Store physique?
Quelqu'un sait s'il y a le 13" au store d'Opéra?


----------



## Rom33 (24 Février 2011)

Coyote28 a dit:


> Demain matin, je passe à l'Apple Store de Velizy 2.



La nuit va te sembler très longue j'ai l'impression :rateau:


----------



## Coyote28 (24 Février 2011)

Arghhhh un cheque de 2000 Euros ......

Je vais garder le disque de 750 gigas je mettrai un ssd dedans quand les prix auront bien baissé !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h12 ----------

Ça dépend des modèles , par exemple sur le Air à Velizy, ils avaient toutes les combinaisons Ssd Ram .


----------



## Ghostino (24 Février 2011)

Bonsoir

Moi aussi je pense passer par la case "payer votre mbp 13" demain  

Quelqu'un à un avis pour mon choix de ssd ? Je me rends pas bien compte de la place qu'il faut mais dans les 120 go devrait suffire non ? Sinon si je monte par la suite un optibay (pour remplacer le superdrive et mettre le dd d'origine) et que je met dessus mes librairies cela n'affectera pas les application qui les utilise : je veut dire si ca ne "gachera" pas les perfs du ssd qui devra aller "chercher" les librairies (itunes,iphoto) sur le dd classique ???

Merci d'avance j'aimerai bien savoir quel ssd prendre et je ne m'y connais pas en hardware


----------



## Coyote28 (24 Février 2011)

Rom33 a dit:


> La nuit va te sembler très longue j'ai l'impression :rateau:



Ça fait 6 mois que j'attends alors ....


----------



## stephlight (24 Février 2011)

Trop tard j'ai craqué:

Processeur quadricoeur Intel Core i7 à 2,3 GHz
4 Go 1333MHz DDR3 SDRAM - 2X2Go
Disque dur Serial ATA de 500 Go à 7 200 tr/min (SSD Crutial C300 256 Go comandé)
SuperDrive 8x (DVD±R DL/DVD±RW/CDRW)
Écran panoramique antireflet haute résolution de 17 pouces


----------



## Ghostino (24 Février 2011)

stephlight a dit:


> Trop tard j'ai craqué:
> 
> Processeur quadricoeur Intel Core i7 à 2,3 GHz
> 4 Go 1333MHz DDR3 SDRAM - 2X2Go
> ...



Bah dis moi yen a qui se refuse rien^^

Pour le ssd je pense aussi prendre celui la (mais pas que 256 MO lol) comment as tu fait ton choix , il sera compatible avec le 13" ??


----------



## stephlight (24 Février 2011)

Ghostino a dit:


> Pour le ssd je pense aussi prendre celui la (mais pas que 256 MO lol)



On m'a dit que l'os mac ne prenait pas de place 



Ghostino a dit:


> Bah dis moi yen a qui se refuse rien



C'est mon patron qui paye!


----------



## Ghostino (24 Février 2011)

Bon alors je pense prendre celui ci : http://fr.crucial.com/eu/store/partspecs.aspx?imodule=CTFDDAC128MAG-1G1

Qu'en pensez vous ? Suffisant pour l'OS et les appli ?


----------



## onlyju (24 Février 2011)

Personne n'a de réponses à ma question?


----------



## Coyote28 (24 Février 2011)

onlyju a dit:


> Si l'on veut prendre une option faut prendre sur internet ou elle sont aussi dispo dans les Apple Store physique?
> Quelqu'un sait s'il y a le 13" au store d'Opéra?



Ça dépend des options ... La ram sans doute, le reste ...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2011)

onlyju a dit:


> Personne n'a de réponses à ma question?



Les options sont disponibles chez les revendeurs agrées ainsi que dans les Apple Store , sur commande en général.


----------



## onlyju (24 Février 2011)

Ok merci je vais essayer de passer demain pour voir s'il ont des modèles avec un HDD de 500GB, comme ça je pourrais découvrir ça ce week end


----------



## Ghostino (24 Février 2011)

Ghostino a dit:


> Bon alors je pense prendre celui ci : http://fr.crucial.com/eu/store/partspecs.aspx?imodule=CTFDDAC128MAG-1G1
> 
> Qu'en pensez vous ? Suffisant pour l'OS et les appli ?




Ptit up  desole mais je voudrai savoir si ce ssd sera bien compatible avec le nouveau 13" et surtout si il est performant (par rapport a un ocz )?

Desole d etre insistant mais je ptet craquer ce soir lol


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2011)

Très franchement , ne prends pas les options de disque dur ou de mémoire vive chez Apple : C'est souvent plus cher , et les Disques sont de mauvaise qualité (Pascal l'a dit plus haut).


----------



## DarkMoineau (24 Février 2011)

Je confirme, mon Hitachi était pas très performant, et il a lâché au début du mois. Heureusement il n'y avait plus rien dessus.


----------



## Ghostino (24 Février 2011)

Oui merci j ai cru entendre ca 

C est pour ca que je demande si ce crucial ira bien avec .
Si oui je franchi le pas et je reswitch a nouveau 

Ca va me faire tout bizarre de revoir un mbp ^^ ( j avais le 2009)

A bientot j attends votre confirmation pour le ssd ...

Bye


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2011)

Il ira très bien !
Cependant , j'aurais plutôt tendance à conseiller des SSD de la marque Intel , qui sont très rapides : http://www.materiel.net/disque-ssd/intel-x25-m-120-go-postville-62441.html

(120Go suffisent).


----------



## stephlight (24 Février 2011)

128 G0 devraient être suffisant, j'ai pris 256 car j'ai besoin des 2 OS.


----------



## Ghostino (24 Février 2011)

128 go je pense aussi que ca ira 

Maintenant choisir intel ou crucial je sais pas trop 

Les 2 sont en sata III a 6Gb/s non ?


----------



## stephlight (24 Février 2011)

Un ami a le même, il en est très content. Voila comment j'ai fait mon choix


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Février 2011)

Crucial C300 SATA 6 GBps (comme les MacBook Pro 2011) : top du top en performances.
Intel X25-M SATA 3 Gbps : le plus fiable et très peu d'usure des cellules. Existe en 160 Go.

Pour moi, ce sont les deux générations les plus intéressantes. OCZ, je ne suis pas fan. Kingston, ce sont des Intel rebadgés. 

J'hésite encore entre un C300 128 ou 256 Go et un Intel X28-M 160 Go. A moins que je n'attende avec mon C255 de 128 Go... Après le Cebit, il doit sortir quelques SSD dont un Plextor M2S SATA 6 Gbps basé sur le contrôleur Marvell avec 128 Mo de cache en DDR3. :love: 
160 Go, c'est pas mal comme capacité, les 256 Go étant vraiment chers et 120 Go pouvant être un peu étroits.


----------



## Ghostino (24 Février 2011)

Merci de ces precisions

De toute facon je pense passer commande du mbp 13" i5 (pas besoin du i7^^) et voir les perfs du dd d'origine pendant 1 semaine 

Puis je prendrai certainement le crucial apres comme ca je verrai une grosse difference de perfs 

Le seul truc c est qu il faudra reinstaller l os et toutes les applis


Et comme toi : Macless plus pour longtemps


----------



## cameleon1st (24 Février 2011)

Et au niveau de la batterie du nouveau macbook pro 13, vous pensez qu'elle va donner les mêmes (meilleures) performances que sur les précédent modèles ?


----------



## Ghostino (25 Février 2011)

La nouvelle autonomie est annoncee a 7h donc en baisse par rapport au precedent (10h a 12h)

Mais il faut savoir qu apple a revu ses tests d autonomie donc disons que les 7h sont plus proche de la realite


----------



## Yolle (25 Février 2011)

Bonsoir,

Futur switcher, je me permet une petite question dans la continuité des derniers post qui parlent des SSD:

- apparemment c'est ultra simple de changer son HDD basique contre un SSD. Venant des PC, et ayant pas mal bidouillé cela ne me fait pas peur.

- Ma question porte sur la rapidité d'un SSD. En effet, je compte prochainement investir dans un mac (pour une durée de vie de 3 à 4 ans mini, afin de faire mon internat en médecine et ma thèse dessus). Je suis grandement attiré par le MBA essentiellement pour sa rapidité de boot, d'ouverture des appli.... et le design 

Je me demandai donc si avec les nouveaux MBP 13" I5 + un SSD (crucial 256Go) je retrouverai une rapidité équivalente? Et bénéficierai alors d'un proc plus récent et donc avec une longévité accrue.

J'avais en effet vu une vidéo sur youtube qui montrait un test de boot entre un MBA et un MBP 2010 avec SSD et malgré tout le air était beaucoup plus réactif.

En vous remerciant pour vos réponses

Bonne soirée


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Février 2011)

Un peu un fake la vidéo ou alors un SSD complètement moisi dans le MacBook Pro 2010. Un Core i5 (même i3) Sandy Bridge ou pas, ça explose un Core 2 Duo comme celui du MacBook Air. Le SSD du MacBook Air est correct mais on fait beaucoup plus performant en format 2,5 pouces.


----------



## timac974 (25 Février 2011)

Moi j'ai une petite question peut être bête : pensez vous que le SSD qu'Apple met en option soir un SSD qui gère le SATA III, ou Apple mette un SSD "pourri" dedans ? 

Car en prenant l'option SSD puis en achetant un disque + un optical bay cela revient moins cher au final qu'acheter un SSD et un optical bay ! Mais le soucis est qu'on ne sait pas quel SSD Apple nous met dans la machine !


----------



## Ghostino (25 Février 2011)

Salut

Moi je vais faire pareil que toi dans les heures qui viennent , à savoir :

Commande du mbp 13" de base 

Commande d'un SSD Crucial C300 de 128 Go

Et je crois que je fais le bon choix car : le ssd sera plus performant et moins cher que celui d'apple ...
L'installation parait simple et je tente donc le coup (j'ai deja l'habitude de monter des tours PC ca devrait le faire^^)

De plus timac974 tu n'a pas forcement besoin d'une optibay pour mettre ton ssd : l'optibay sert simplement à "supprimer" ton superdrive pour y mettre le dd d'origine d'apple : avec ce système tu aurait donc SSD + HDD (celui d'origine).

Pour ma part je ne met pas l'optibay (pour le moment) et je garde donc : SDD Crucial + Superdrive

VOila j'espère avoir été clair


----------



## Srill (25 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Juste une question rapide : je n'arrive pas à jauger l'ampleur de la différence de performance entre le core I5 de 2,3 GHz et le core I7 de 2,7 GHz.

J'ai vu dans les pages précédentes un geekbench sur l'entrée de gamme mais rien sur la seconde version.

Dans l'absolue j'ai pas besoin d'une grosse puissance mais je voudrais pouvoir faire du montage simple en AVCHD (Avec un écran déporté évidemment) le plus confortablement possible.
Reste que si la différence est mineur, je saurais me contenter du modèle à 1.149 &#8364;


----------



## zecaribroute (25 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Je vais acheter ce midi le MBP 13 entrée de gamme, que je vais directement démonter chez moi, et mettre mon SSD ocz vertex 2 ( pure bonheur pour ceux qui ne savent pas quel SSD choisir !) j'aimerai savoir si a l'interieur de la bête c'est la meme chose quavant niveau lecteur DVD ? Car jaimerai commander une case optibay pour mettre un deuxième disque dur servant dappoint.

Je vous remercie d'avance, si c'est
Le cas je vu sur la bay que c'était moins chers mais que sa venait de lOin (hong kong... Avez vous plus proche dans un tarif raisonnable pour une boite en fer ?


----------



## timac974 (25 Février 2011)

Ghostino a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Moi je vais faire pareil que toi dans les heures qui viennent , à savoir :
> 
> ...



Ne t'inquiète pas je sais à quoi sert l'optical bay je sais bien ce que je veux faire pour l'avoir déjà fait... Mais pensant prendre le 15" haut de gamme, le SSD d'apple me revient moins cher, sauf que je ne sais pas ce qu'il y comme SSD !


----------



## Ghostino (25 Février 2011)

timac974 a dit:


> Ne t'inquiète pas je sais à quoi sert l'optical bay je sais bien ce que je veux faire pour l'avoir déjà fait... Mais pensant prendre le 15" haut de gamme, le SSD d'apple me revient moins cher, sauf que je ne sais pas ce qu'il y comme SSD !



Ah excuse moi je ne savais pas 

Apparemment c'est vraiment pas les meilleurs SSD ceux d'apple je te conseillerai de faire toi même le montage d'un autre SSD

A voir ici ... : http://www.barefeats.com/mbpp19.html


----------



## polpaulin (25 Février 2011)

quelle déception ces nouveaux mac Bookpro


----------



## Ghostino (25 Février 2011)

Oui je m'attendais à plus de changement mais de toute façon j'aurais switché donc je m'étais dit "attends les nouveaux ils pourront pas être moins bon que les anciens quand même"  (quoique niveau GPU ...)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h04 ----------

Sinon connaissez vous ce site : http://www.magicpc.fr/ssd/Crucial-RealSSD-C300-128-Go/p-18081/?ekid=b839ef0ef062abd43e31a26b65d0db20

le ssd crucial y est un peu moins cher que sur le site crucial et cela me permettrait d'acheter qq accessoires avec (torx 6 et boitier 2,5" pour recup le dd d'origine) ?

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Février 2011)

magicpc.fr ?

Merci Google :

http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-4238054-www-magicpc-fr

http://www.presence-pc.com/forum/ppc/LeMondeMicro/topic-unique-magic-sujet-1751-1.htm

http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/AchatsVentes/Feedback/feedback-magicpc-sujet_386905_1.htm

Des avis mitigés, par conséquent. Ils semblent vraiment pas cher, globalement sérieux, mais irréguliers sur la qualité du service. La médiocrité de l'emballage des produits envoyés semble avoir été dans le passé un problème récurrent, mais ils ont pu s'améliorer. Par ailleurs, un SSD n'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus fragile...


----------



## polpaulin (25 Février 2011)

Je garde mon macbook pro de 2008  je vois pas l'intérêt de changer pour ça


----------



## Cidou (25 Février 2011)

Des news de vos commandes ?


----------



## Log_Boy (25 Février 2011)

Commande passée ce matin vers 8h30, je pense pas avoir de nouvelles avant quelques jours mais la livraison devrait se faire autour du 4 apparemment


----------



## Ghostino (25 Février 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> magicpc.fr ?
> 
> Merci Google :
> 
> ...



Merci à toi 

Bon pour 5 euros je vais plutôt commander chez Crucial , au moins je serais sur 
J'espère avoir fait le bon choix de SSD ^^


----------



## Mafsou (25 Février 2011)

Pour info, MBP dispos à la FNAC de Lille (mais pas encore exposés). Je suis allé chercher un 13' i5 ce matin.

Installation d'un SSD Crucial C300 dans la journée!


----------



## Ghostino (25 Février 2011)

Voila j'ai craqué :

MBP 13" i5 + SSD Crucial C300 128 Go + chiffon radtech (le petit plus pour protéger )

Commandés à l'instant, ca fait mal à la CB^^


----------



## xao85 (25 Février 2011)

Vous oublierez pas les photos de déballage! ^^


----------



## Ghostino (25 Février 2011)

Aucun souçis


----------



## Dailyplanet (25 Février 2011)

Juste une petite question:
C'est quel écran qui est sur le nouveau MacBook Pro de 13' ?

- Glossy Widescreen Display 
- Hi-Res Glossy Widescreen Display 
- Hi-Res Antiglare Widescreen Display  

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2011)

C'est un écran brillant avec une définition de 1280x800


----------



## fau6il (25 Février 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> C'est améliorer qui consiste à faire mieux qu'avant. Innover, c'est apporter une nouveauté. Quoi qu'il en soit, améliorer et/ou innover, c'est changer quelque chose sans quoi, c'est stagner.



_Jacques de La Palice en aurait dit tout autant. _


----------



## Dailyplanet (25 Février 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est un écran brillant avec une définition de 1280x800


 
C'est le même écran que sur le 15', celui-ci: Glossy Widescreen Display ?
(bien sûr pas la même résolution)


----------



## pirouet (25 Février 2011)

Oui, le même


----------



## Argeuh (25 Février 2011)

Très mauvaise surprise que cette CG moisie sur le 15' "entrée de gamme" (1750 euros quand même).
Et je ne parle même pas de la HD3000...

Au final je me suis rabattu sur un MBP 13' 2010 et sa 320m auquel j'ajoute un SSD de 160Go.


----------



## Srill (25 Février 2011)

Srill a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Juste une question rapide : je n'arrive pas à jauger l'ampleur de la différence de performance entre le core I5 de 2,3 GHz et le core I7 de 2,7 GHz.
> 
> ...



UP


----------



## H2E (25 Février 2011)

Mafsou a dit:


> Installation d'un SSD Crucial C300 dans la journée!



2 petites questions de newbie:

1- ça ne fait pas péter la garantie de changer son disque dur soi-même?

2- si tu remplaces le DD, tu ne perds pas l'OS?

3- (subsidiaire - venant de pc, j'ai encore de mauvaises habitudes) une fois le disque changé, tu dois aller dans le BIOS?


----------



## Ghostino (25 Février 2011)

Argeuh a dit:


> Très mauvaise surprise que cette CG moisie sur le 15' "entrée de gamme" (1750 euros quand même).
> Et je ne parle même pas de la HD3000...
> 
> Au final je me suis rabattu sur un MBP 13' 2010 et sa 320m auquel j'ajoute un SSD de 160Go.




J ai pense a ca aussi mais les 2 carte graphique sont des escargots alors le i5 compensera ma peine


----------



## DarkMoineau (25 Février 2011)

1: Retirer la batterie fait sauter la garantie.
2: Il faut réinstaller l'OS bien sûre. 
3: Un BIOS? Quel BIOS? ^^ Tu ne dois pas  aller dans l'EFI rassure toi


----------



## Ghostino (25 Février 2011)

H2E a dit:


> 2 petites questions de newbie:
> 
> 1- ça ne fait pas péter la garantie de changer son disque dur soi-même?
> 
> ...



1- la garantie est conservee

2-bien sur l os n est pas present sur le nouveau dd donc tu reinstall snow leopard

3- pas besoin de bios tu boot sur le cd de snow leopard au demarrage du mac (apres changement de ton dd) en restant appuye sur C . 


Dites moi si je me trompe 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h35 ----------




DarkMoineau a dit:


> 1: Retirer la batterie fait sauter la garantie.
> 2: Il faut réinstaller l'OS bien sûre.
> 3: Un BIOS? Quel BIOS? ^^ Tu ne dois pas  aller dans l'EFI rassure toi



 Il parlait pas de batterie mais de DD ^^


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Février 2011)

Finalement pas si moisie que ça l'Intel HD 3000 :





Ce sont des moyennes de portables pas systématiquement de MacBook Pro. 

Et un tableau résumé de GeekBench :




Quelques incohérences dans les scores notamment un Core i7 2,2 GHz qui fait plus 2,3 GHz. Peut-être un test fait sous OS X avec l'extension 64 bits activée. Enfin, on voit clairement que dans un test/bench qui gère le multithread, un dual core se fait larguer par un quad core. Toutefois, il faut garder à l'esprit que tous les logiciels n'exploitent pas le multithreading. Certaines applications restent désespérément monothread... Dans ce cas, la fréquence prime.


----------



## Ghostino (25 Février 2011)

Voila qui me rassure finalement elle est aussi performante que le 320m des modeles precedents non ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Février 2011)

Oui, elle fait même mieux dans certains cas. Disons que ces IGP courent dans la même catégorie. Parfois un aura le dessus, parfois l'autre... 

Si on résume à trois classe de GPU pour les MacBook Pro :
entrée de gamme : HD 3000, GeForce 320m, Radeon HD 6490
milieu de gamme (2x plus puissant que l'entrée de gamme) : GeForce 330m
haut de gamme (3x plus puissant que l'entrée de gamme) : Radeon HD 6750


----------



## DarkMoineau (25 Février 2011)

On manque de données sur la 6490 mais elle doit quand même surpasser les 320M et Intel HD, pour se hisser au niveau de la 9600M GT.... Enfin j'espère.


----------



## timac974 (25 Février 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Oui, elle fait même mieux dans certains cas. Disons que ces IGP courent dans la même catégorie. Parfois un aura le dessus, parfois l'autre...
> 
> Si on résume à trois classe de GPU pour les MacBook Pro :
> entrée de gamme : HD 3000, GeForce 320m, Radeon HD 6490
> ...



Seulement trois fois plus puissante que l'entrée de gamme la 6750 ?? Apple dans son test annonce trois fois plus puissant que la 330m... Et dans les comparatifs de GPU la 6750 est bien loin devant la 330m !


----------



## Ghostino (25 Février 2011)

Et par rapport a la 9400m que j avais dans mon mbp de 2009 elle est superieure ?
Si oui ca le conviendra car l ancienne suffisait alors ... 

Sinon Pascal tu as pris un ssd pour ton macbook que tu attends ?

Pour moi livraison entre le 4 et le 8 mars jespere que ce sera tenu.


----------



## DarkMoineau (25 Février 2011)

Toutes surpassent la 9400M apparement.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Février 2011)

timac974 a dit:


> Seulement trois fois plus puissante que l'entrée de gamme la 6750 ?? Apple dans son test annonce trois fois plus puissant que la 330m... Et dans les comparatifs de GPU la 6750 est bien loin devant la 330m !


 
Vu qu'on ne connait pas encore les fréquences, la majorité des benchs sortent de PC. Il faudra attendre les premiers tests des MacBook Pro... sous Windows 7. Parce qu'il n'y a pas grand chose pour tester sous OS X. D'après la base de données de Notebookcheck, la Radeon HD 6750 est 50% plus rapide que la GeForce 330m. Après, si on bench avec des jeux qui dépendent plus du CPU que du GPU... Les tests intéressants et simple à faire sont Unigine 2.1 et 3D Mark Vantage. Au moins, ils dépendent peu du processeur. Half Life 2 et Portal sont des jeux graphiquement "nuls", ils ne demandent rien comme ressource GPU. Une carte graphique milieu de gamme et un gros CPU suffisent à faire un gros score. Il faudrait Crysis, Resident Evil 5, HAWX, Lost Planet ², S.T.A.L.K.E.R. ou Metro 2033.



Ghostino a dit:


> Et par rapport a la 9400m que j avais dans mon mbp de 2009 elle est superieure ?
> Si oui ca le conviendra car l ancienne suffisait alors ...
> 
> Sinon Pascal tu as pris un ssd pour ton macbook que tu attends ?
> ...


 
J'hésite. J'ai un SSD Crucial M225 de 128 Go qui n'est plus vraiment une bombe mais pas encore dépassé non plus. Il est actuellement dans mon portable d'interim. Un C300 me tente beaucoup... Mais de nouveaux SSD seront annoncés au Cebit la semaine prochaine dont le Plextor M2S : plus de 420 Mo/s en lecture et 330 Mo/s en écriture.


----------



## Mafsou (25 Février 2011)

Si tôt déballé, si tôt démonté! 














Juste le temps de faire un petit test pour comparer les temps de boot, rien que ça c'est déjà impressionnant... La réactivité générale de l'ensemble je n'en parle même pas, terrible!

Et l'absence totale de bruit est aussi très surprenante et agréable.


----------



## DarkMoineau (25 Février 2011)

Pas de perte de temps ^^


----------



## Argeuh (25 Février 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Toutes surpassent la 9400M apparement.



Sur noteboockcheck j'ai relevé ceci en images/seconde

Jeu: World of Warcraft, détails en low/middle/high (résolution ignorée)

9400M:     95/42/11
HD3000:  129/48/13
320m:     132/104/23
330m:     208/157/42


----------



## Ghostino (25 Février 2011)

Argeuh a dit:


> Sur noteboockcheck j'ai relevé ceci:
> 
> Jeu: World of Warcraft, détails en low/middle/high (résolution ignorée)
> 
> ...



Merci donc rien que niveau GPU je gagne un peu de perfs par rapport à l'ancienne ca me va (même si j'aurais pas craché sur mieux )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h42 ----------

Joli Mafsou 

J'hésite à prendre ce ssd : t'en penses quoi ? facile à monter ? et le dd d'origine tu en fais quoi ?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2011)

Mafsou a dit:


> Si tôt déballé, si tôt démonté!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bel achat !


----------



## bobywankenoby (25 Février 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Vu qu'on ne connait pas encore les fréquences, la majorité des benchs sortent de PC. Il faudra attendre les premiers tests des MacBook Pro... sous Windows 7. Parce qu'il n'y a pas grand chose pour tester sous OS X. D'après la base de données de Notebookcheck, la Radeon HD 6750 est 50% plus rapide que la GeForce 330m. Après, si on bench avec des jeux qui dépendent plus du CPU que du GPU... Les tests intéressants et simple à faire sont Unigine 2.1 et 3D Mark Vantage. Au moins, ils dépendent peu du processeur. Half Life 2 et Portal sont des jeux graphiquement "nuls", ils ne demandent rien comme ressource GPU. Une carte graphique milieu de gamme et un gros CPU suffisent à faire un gros score. Il faudrait Crysis, Resident Evil 5, HAWX, Lost Planet ², S.T.A.L.K.E.R. ou Metro 2033.
> 
> 
> 
> J'hésite. J'ai un SSD Crucial M225 de 128 Go qui n'est plus vraiment une bombe mais pas encore dépassé non plus. Il est actuellement dans mon portable d'interim. Un C300 me tente beaucoup... Mais de nouveaux SSD seront annoncés au Cebit la semaine prochaine dont le Plextor M2S : plus de 420 Mo/s en lecture et 330 Mo/s en écriture.



Bonjour,
J'ai le C300 en 64gb sur le mb pro mod 2009 et c'est une bombe.
Les SSD les plus récents sont certe plus performant, mais ils sont aussi plus chers et de toute façon il n'y aura pas de différence tant que l'on reste en SATA2... (les SSD saturent le SATA2).

slts


----------



## Ghostino (25 Février 2011)

bobywankenoby a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai le C300 en 64gb sur le mb pro mod 2009 et c'est une bombe.
> Les SSD les plus récents sont certe plus performant, mais ils sont aussi plus chers et de toute façon il n'y aura pas de différence tant que l'on reste en SATA2... (les SSD saturent le SATA2).
> 
> slts



Oui mais avec ces nouveaux mbp on passe au sata 3 non ?

C'est vrai que je rejoins Pascal je vais peut être attendre les nouveaux SDD du Cebit je suis pas à 15 jours près d'autant que (normalement) j'aurais mon nouveau mbp d'ici là


----------



## Mafsou (25 Février 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Bel achat !


Merci! Je passe d'un MBP toute première génération en CoreDuo à ce MBP i5, je sens un léger mieux, mais léger alors. 



Ghostino a dit:


> Oui mais avec ces nouveaux mbp on passe au sata 3 non ?


 Ouep!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2011)

Tu avais un SSD dans ton ancien Pro ?
Tu vas aussi gouter aux joies de bcp de choses : 

-Ton nouveau Pro ne chauffera pas comme l'ancien
-Il ne ventilera pas aussi fort
-Sera plus robuste

Maintenant , je t'envie , car je n'ai qu'un MacBook Air première génération , qui commence à se faire lent , avec son disque dur 4200 tours .


----------



## Ekow (25 Février 2011)

À tous les possesseurs de nouveaux modèles de MBP, est ce que vous "l'entendez" ?

Mon disque dur "souffle" on dirait, quand j'appuis légèrement sur le côté droit (à droite du trackpad) je l'entend beaucoup moins mais tout de même ça reste gênant par rapport à mon ancien MacBook blanc que je n'entendais que quand le ventilateur s'enflammait :rateau:

Et sinon, c'est nouveau ou c'était déjà sur les anciens modèles, le voyant de veille qui n'est pas à la même place, et qui est invisible lorsqu'il est éteint ?
Je ne sais pas si je me fait bien comprendre


----------



## Ghostino (25 Février 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Tu avais un SSD dans ton ancien Pro ?
> Tu vas aussi gouter aux joies de bcp de choses :
> 
> -Ton nouveau Pro ne chauffera pas comme l'ancien
> ...



Tu disais ca pour moi ? Car meme le modele 2009 je trouve qu'il chauffait bcp, celui la chaufera moins ?

Ah et puis j'avais une qestion : si l'on garde le dd d'origine dans un optibay + SDD et que l'on met les librairies (itunes,iphoto) sur le dd "classique" cela ne risque t'il pas de "gacher" les performances du SDD qui devra aller chercher ces librairies pour l'application ?


----------



## Mafsou (25 Février 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Tu avais un SSD dans ton ancien Pro ?


 Non non, j'avais le disque de base, un 80go en 5400... Je redécouvre le sens du mot "réactivité" .



etienne000 a dit:


> Tu vas aussi gouter aux joies de bcp de choses :
> 
> -Ton nouveau Pro ne chauffera pas comme l'ancien
> -Il ne ventilera pas aussi fort
> -Sera plus robuste


 La chauffe je suis en train de m'en rendre compte oui!!! C'est vrai que l'ancien MBP chauffait fort, mais avec le temps je n'y faisais plus attention, je savais que je ne pouvais pas l'utiliser directement sur les genoux trop longtemps ^^.

Quant à la robustesse, je te crois sur parole et j'espère ne jamais avoir à la tester . Mais je prends soin de mes bécanes, mon ancien MBP est comme sorti de la boîte après plus de 5 ans de bons et loyaux services!



etienne000 a dit:


> Maintenant , je t'envie , car je n'ai qu'un MacBook Air première génération , qui commence à se faire lent , avec son disque dur 4200 tours .


 Haha! Ca se revends bien un MBA...  



Ekow a dit:


> À tous les possesseurs de nouveaux modèles de MBP, est ce que vous "l'entendez" ?


 Le disque dur ou le ventilo?
Perso je viens de remplacer le disque donc forcément je ne peux pas te répondre, et le ventilo, et bien il faut une ouïe sacrément fine pour le déceler...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Février 2011)

J'ai passé (à nouveau) en revue tous les GPU sur Notebookcheck pour recupérer les score GPU du 3D Mark Vantage. Pour les GPU avec une étoile, c'est une estimation sur base d'un GPU comparable. Dans le cas de la Radeon HD 6490, l'indice est estimé sur base de la Radeon HD 6470. L'usage de GDDR5 permet en général un gain de performances de 15% (réflété dans l'indice). Pour l'Intel HD 3000, c'est un score maximum (très dur à estimer en raison de la présence d'un turbo sur le GPU). Quant à la Radeon HD 6750, elle dépasse à l'aise les 3000. Mais à l'image de la GeForce 330m à 500 MHz dans les MacBook Pro (contre 575 MHz en général), Apple a peut-être réduit la fréquence. Bref, ce sont des ordres de grandeur (à 10~15% près) pour aider les gens qui se posent des questions.


----------



## Ghostino (25 Février 2011)

Merci pour ces benchs : elle est pas si naze la hd300

Sinon qqun pour me repondre au sujet des librairies sur le dd d'origine (postee plus haut)?

Merci


----------



## Catouuuuuuuuuu (25 Février 2011)

Bonsoir,

En bonne représentante de la gente féminine je me demandais si les sims 3 tourneraient correctement sur un nouveau MBP 13" d'entrée de gamme ou si je pouvais retourner m'acheter un pc (le mien étant mort au bout de 2ans de vie... je retourne donc à mes premiers amours de Mac). Diminuer les graphismes ne me dérange pas mais il faut quand même que ca tourne correctement pour être un peu agréable !

Merci pour votre réponse !


----------



## DarkMoineau (25 Février 2011)

Oui ça tournera. Les Sims 3 tournent sans problème sur Mac Mini 2010 voir même 2009. (j'ai déjà essayé les Sims 3 sur ma 9400M aussi. Donc dans une situation inférieure au MBP 13")


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Février 2011)

Ca devrait tourner sans problème.


----------



## Ghostino (25 Février 2011)

Ghostino a dit:


> Merci pour ces benchs : elle est pas si naze la hd300
> 
> Sinon qqun pour me repondre au sujet des librairies sur le dd d'origine (postee plus haut)?
> 
> Merci



Ptit up pour ma question

Et je confirme pour les sims ca passe


----------



## Coyote28 (25 Février 2011)

Devinez sur quoi je vous écris ???? 

Bon je suis passé à l'Apple Store Vélizy 2 et comme prévu j'ai craqué. 

J'ai pris le 15 pouces de base, car la différence au niveau perf ne valait pas les 400 Euros d'écart entre la version de base et celle à 2,2 ghz (je précise que je ne suis pas du tout Gamer). 

J'étais prêt à craquer pour le top  du top en 15 pouces (2,3 ghz + Antiglare), mais le vendeur en analysant mes besoins m'a remis les idées en place. 

Résultat, j'ai payé 1600 Euros (réduc Bnp Paribas) et j'ai 750 euros de marge pour me payer Lion à sa sortie + 8 Gigas de Ram + Un SSD de 256 Go en Sata III, en juillet ça devrait rentrer !!!! 

Bon je suis heureux, ça a l'air bien top cette affaire ...


----------



## Markoosmooth (25 Février 2011)

Bonjour, 
voila je vais switcher vers mac très prochainement et j'hésite beaucoup sur les options à prendre sur un mbp 15p haut de gamme, le 2.3ghz 8 go de ram ou 2.2ghz avec pareil 8 go de ram... les 0.1ghz en plus sont ils vraiment significatif ? autre option : écran HD glossy.

Mon utilisation de l'ordi tourne autour de soft3d - pao (suite adobe) et jeux (starcraft 2 surtout) je travail fréquemment avec des fichiers plutôt lourd (2go sur photoshop), et mon core 2 duo 2.5 commence à fatiguer...

jespère garder cet ordi à peu près 3 ans doù mon doute sur le cpu a prendre (cpu plus gros et plus cher mais moins vite dépasser..)

autre question (pardon je n'ai pas encore regarder sur google) 
comment est gérer le trackpad si l'ont installe windows7 sur son mac ?

qu'en penser vous ? 

ps @Coyote28 : (Comment tu eu la réduction BNP paribas ?)


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Février 2011)

Nous avons le plaisir de vous adresser cette notification d'expédition concernant votre commande Wxxxxxxxxx sur l'Apple Store.
Votre commande a été expédiée le *26.02.2011*. Votre numéro de référence d'expédition est le *8xyZvlAs0$*. Vous devriez recevoir votre commande à l'adresse de livraison communiquée le ou avant le *04.03.2011*. Suivi de commande et retour d'article en ligne
Les livraisons sont effectuées du lundi au vendredi, entre 9h et 17h. Veuillez prévoir un délai de 1 à 2 jours avant de recevoir votre facture. Votre facture vous sera adressée par e-mail et ne sera pas jointe à la livraison.

​


----------



## bobywankenoby (25 Février 2011)

Mafsou a dit:


> Non non, j'avais le disque de base, un 80go en 5400... Je redécouvre le sens du mot "réactivité" .
> 
> La chauffe je suis en train de m'en rendre compte oui!!! C'est vrai que l'ancien MBP chauffait fort, mais avec le temps je n'y faisais plus attention, je savais que je ne pouvais pas l'utiliser directement sur les genoux trop longtemps ^^.
> 
> ...



Bonsoir,
Ben non justement, ça se revend difficilement un MBA...enfin si on ne veut pas le brader.
Pour le MB pro 2009, c'est vrai qu'il chauffe un peu (comme le MBA 2009), mais ça m'arrange, je vis en bavière!
PS: le MBA 2009 avec un SSD c'est le jour et la nuit comparé au DD 4200 tpm...mais le prix est salé!
slts


----------



## Cidou (25 Février 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Nous avons le plaisir de vous adresser cette notification d'expédition concernant votre commande Wxxxxxxxxx sur l'Apple Store.
> Votre commande a été expédiée le *26.02.2011*. Votre numéro de référence d'expédition est le *8xyZvlAs0$*. Vous devriez recevoir votre commande à l'adresse de livraison communiquée le ou avant le *04.03.2011*. Suivi de commande et retour d'article en ligne
> Les livraisons sont effectuées du lundi au vendredi, entre 9h et 17h. Veuillez prévoir un délai de 1 à 2 jours avant de recevoir votre facture. Votre facture vous sera adressée par e-mail et ne sera pas jointe à la livraison.
> 
> ​


Chanceux ! 

Toujours rien de mon côté, mais moi c'est un CTO


----------



## Coyote28 (25 Février 2011)

La réduction Bnp est une réduction Epp du fait que je bosse chez bnpparibas


----------



## Ghostino (25 Février 2011)

C bon signe ca la notification d envoi 
Moi non plus tjrs rien !

Sinon qqun a une reponse a ma question svp ?

Bye


----------



## Markoosmooth (25 Février 2011)

Coyote28 a dit:


> La réduction Bnp est une réduction Epp du fait que je bosse chez bnpparibas




ahah ça aide..


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Février 2011)

Plextor M2S 256 Go
Vitesse Lecture / Ecriture : Lecture : 480 Mo/s - Ecriture : 330 Mo/s :love:
579.90  :rateau: dispo 30 jours  

http://www.topachat.com/pages/detai...brique_est_w_ssd_puis_ref_est_in10048482.html


----------



## Coyote28 (25 Février 2011)

Il y a pas mal de boites qui ont le droit à ça chez Apple apparemment.


----------



## Ghostino (25 Février 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Plextor M2S 256 Go
> Vitesse Lecture / Ecriture : Lecture : 480 Mo/s - Ecriture : 330 Mo/s :love:
> 579.90  :rateau: dispo 30 jours
> 
> http://www.topachat.com/pages/detai...brique_est_w_ssd_puis_ref_est_in10048482.html





Ca y est ils sont sorti les nouveaux ssd que tu me disait ?
Ce modele existe en 128 go ? Ca m interesse 

Sinon aurais tu une idee pour ma petite question ?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2011)

Coyote28 a dit:


> Devinez sur quoi je vous écris ????
> 
> Bon je suis passé à l'Apple Store Vélizy 2 et comme prévu j'ai craqué.
> 
> ...



Je crois que tu vas être heureux de ta machine , surtout avec le quad , tu vas pouvoir la garder 5 ans mini : prends en soin 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h43 ----------




Cidou a dit:


> Chanceux !
> 
> Toujours rien de mon côté, mais moi c'est un CTO



Fais gaffe , j'avais mis un mois à reçevoir mon MacBook air cto il y a quelques mois de cela


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Février 2011)

Ghostino a dit:


> Ca y est ils sont sorti les nouveaux ssd que tu me disait ?
> Ce modele existe en 128 go ? Ca m interesse
> 
> Sinon aurais tu une idee pour ma petite question ?
> ...


 

Il est au moins prévu en 128 Go et en 64 Go (mais c'est vite trop étriqué). 

Si tu mets les librairies sur le HDD, tu perdras en rapidité d'accès. Il faut vraiment mettre tout ce qu'on utilise au maximum sur le SSD. La musique, ça peut se mettre sur le HDD. Mais si tu veux utiliser les fonctions de détection des visages sur les photos, il vaut mieux que ce soit sur le SSD.


----------



## Ghostino (25 Février 2011)

Merci de ta reponse je comprends mieux , de toute facon au debut je garderai mon superdrive 

Sinon 128 go me semble suffisant car la plupart des gros fichiers seront sur un dd externe donc ...

Ceux de ton lien sont sortis car 30 jours ca me parait beaucoup ( en plus ils sont plus cher que les crucial) ?


----------



## Mafsou (25 Février 2011)

bobywankenoby a dit:


> Pour le MB pro 2009, c'est vrai qu'il chauffe un peu (comme le MBA 2009)


 Surtout que je parlais du MBP 2006. :rateau:


----------



## Coyote28 (25 Février 2011)

Ghostino a dit:


> Merci de ta reponse je comprends mieux , de toute facon au debut je garderai mon superdrive
> 
> Sinon 128 go me semble suffisant car la plupart des gros fichiers seront sur un dd externe donc ...
> 
> Ceux de ton lien sont sortis car 30 jours ca me parait beaucoup ( en plus ils sont plus cher que les crucial) ?



Il est a mon avis un peu bête de se jeter sur un ssd maintenant ...

Lion sort cet été, gèrera le trim et on aura plus de choix en sud (jetez un oeil sur les premiers tests du vertex 3 ...).

A,moins de besoins spécifiques, à mon avis il est urgent d'attendre ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h59 ----------




etienne000 a dit:


> Je crois que tu vas être heureux de ta machine , surtout avec le quad , tu vas pouvoir la garder 5 ans mini : prends en soin
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h43 ----------
> 
> ...




T'en fais pas etienne, je vais y faire gaffe ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2011)

Mafsou a dit:


> Surtout que je parlais du MBP 2006. :rateau:



Qui arrive facile à 70° et plus si affinité


----------



## Ghostino (25 Février 2011)

Coyote28 a dit:


> Il est a mon avis un peu bête de se jeter sur un ssd maintenant ...
> 
> Lion sort cet été, gèrera le trim et on aura plus de choix en sud (jetez un oeil sur les premiers tests du vertex 3 ...).
> 
> ...



Effectivement je compte bien attendre un peu mais de nouveaux ssd vont sortir bientot : crucial c400 ou vertex 3 
A ce moment la ce devrait etre interessant non
? 
D ici combien de temps il sorte ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Février 2011)

Ghostino a dit:


> Merci de ta reponse je comprends mieux , de toute facon au debut je garderai mon superdrive
> 
> Sinon 128 go me semble suffisant car la plupart des gros fichiers seront sur un dd externe donc ...
> 
> Ceux de ton lien sont sortis car 30 jours ca me parait beaucoup ( en plus ils sont plus cher que les crucial) ?


 

Non, pas encore sorti d'où les "30 jours" de délai de livraison. En général, ça signifie qu'ils sont annoncés mais pas encore commercialisés mais que ça ne tardera plus.  Puis bon, l'essentiel, c'est le Mac. Le reste, on peut attendre.

Crucial devrait aussi mettre à jour le C300 qui date. Donc contrôleur Marvell et gros cache comme sur le Plextor. Par contre, un C300 de 256 GO, c'est loin d'être à la rue. Peut-être des affaires à faire s'ils les bradent comme les M225 en leur temps.


----------



## Coyote28 (25 Février 2011)

Ghostino a dit:


> Effectivement je compte bien attendre un peu mais de nouveaux ssd vont sortir bientot : crucial c400 ou vertex 3
> A ce moment la ce devrait etre interessant non
> ?
> D ici combien de temps il sorte ?



Le vertex 3 sort deuxième quinzaine de mars normalement , après le Cebit d'Hanovre.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2011)

Coyote28 a dit:


> Il est a mon avis un peu bête de se jeter sur un ssd maintenant ...
> 
> Lion sort cet été, gèrera le trim et on aura plus de choix en sud (jetez un oeil sur les premiers tests du vertex 3 ...).
> 
> ...



Je suis d'accord avec toi : Un Disque à 5400Tr n'est pas si horrible que ça , et je trouve les SSD encore trop chers .


----------



## DarkMoineau (25 Février 2011)

Pour ça que j'ai choisis le Momentus XT: il n'est pas parfait mais c'est déjà bien sympa


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2011)

Il doit faire du bruit non ?
J'avais commandé un caviar black pour mon pro 13" 2.26ghz et celui-ci était assez bruyant !


----------



## Ghostino (25 Février 2011)

Le principal c est que j ai mon mac pour le sdd ca peut attendre 1 mois ou 2 

Sinon sur un autre sujet : j avais lu que lors de la premiere utilisation du mac il fallait faire une manip particuliere pour optimiser la batterie (du genre decharger jusqua extinction puis recharger). 
Je me souviens pas bien, qu en est il ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Février 2011)

En même temps, quand on a goûté au SSD dur de faire marche arrière. Le silence et les performances. :love:

Un cycle par mois pour les entretenir sinon, pas grand chose à faire pour les batteries modernes... Surtout, ne jamais les tirer jusqu'au maximum (genre moins de 5%).


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2011)

Pas d'accord : L'effet SSD s'oublie vite je trouve .


----------



## Ghostino (25 Février 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> En même temps, quand on a goûté au SSD dur de faire marche arrière. Le silence et les performances. :love:
> 
> Un cycle par mois pour les entretenir sinon, pas grand chose à faire pour les batteries modernes... Surtout, ne jamais les tirer jusqu'au maximum (genre moins de 5%).



Quand tu dis de faire un cycle c est quoi ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Février 2011)

Utiliser l'ordinateur sur la batterie jusqu'à ~10% une fois par mois.


----------



## Ghostino (25 Février 2011)

Compris je te remercie 

Bon je vous dit bonne nuit moi je vais faire dodo : faut que je me remette de ma commande d aujourd hui, j avais jamais depense autant d un seul coup


----------



## pirouet (26 Février 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> En même temps, quand on a goûté au SSD dur de faire marche arrière. Le silence et les performances. :love:
> 
> Un cycle par mois pour les entretenir sinon, pas grand chose à faire pour les batteries modernes... *Surtout, ne jamais les tirer jusqu'au maximum (genre moins de 5%)*.



Les batteries ne s'éteignent pas automatiquement lorsqu'elles atteignent 5%, pour éviter de totalement se décharger ce qui est mauvais pour elles ?
Es-tu sûr qu'il ne faut pas le décharger jusqu'à extinction et bien jusqu'aux 5 derniers % restants, lors de la première utilisation ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2011)

Oui , car sinon , elles perdent en capacité !
Et concernant ta question , quand tu es à 5% , Mac os x t'avertit mais l'ordinateur s'éteint seulement lorsque la batterie est à plat .


----------



## madaniso (26 Février 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Pas d'accord : L'effet SSD s'oublie vite je trouve .



Tu as un SSD ?

Moi en tout cas, à chaque que j'utilise un autre ordi que le mien que ce soit macbook, Imac, Sony ou quoi que ce soit, j'ai l'impression d'être sur des escargots, d'être retourné 10 ans en arrière.

Les SSD, c'est ça la prochaine vraie révolution grand public.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h15 ----------




Ghostino a dit:


> Le principal c est que j ai mon mac pour le sdd ca peut attendre 1 mois ou 2
> 
> Sinon sur un autre sujet : j avais lu que lors de la premiere utilisation du mac il fallait faire une manip particuliere pour optimiser la batterie (du genre decharger jusqua extinction puis recharger).
> Je me souviens pas bien, qu en est il ?



C'est une fois par mois. Tu dois charger ta batterie à fond, puis la déchargé complètement jusqu'à que l'ordi s'éteigne. Attendre 5 heures (j'avais vu ça dans un tuto), puis rechargé à fond à nouveau.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h17 ----------




Catouuuuuuuuuu a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> En bonne représentante de la gente féminine je me demandais si les sims 3 tourneraient correctement sur un nouveau MBP 13" d'entrée de gamme ou si je pouvais retourner m'acheter un pc (le mien étant mort au bout de 2ans de vie... je retourne donc à mes premiers amours de Mac). Diminuer les graphismes ne me dérange pas mais il faut quand même que ca tourne correctement pour être un peu agréable !
> 
> Merci pour votre réponse !



ça me ferait ch*** que ça ne tourne pas sur une bécane à 1200 euros, mise à jour en plus...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2011)

J'ai possédé deux ssd : un 128go dans le dernier MacBook air et un 256go dans le MacBook pro : j'ai pas ressenti un manque énorme lors de mon retour sur des machines à disque dur : si ta machine est pas puissante , le ssd ne changera rien : certes , ton ordo démarrera plus vite , mais le ssd ne sera pas forcement efficace lors de taches comme du montages vidéos par rapport à un bon vieux 7200tr.
Bref , j'aime bien la,solution hybride de seagate , dommage qu'ils ne proposent pas un disque hybride avec plus de mémoire flash (8-16go seraient bien).

Après , il est indéniable que le ssd fait démarrer la machine bien plus vite et est vraiment plus silencieux !


----------



## madaniso (26 Février 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> J'ai possédé deux ssd : un 128go dans le dernier MacBook air et un 256go dans le MacBook pro : j'ai pas ressenti un manque énorme lors de mon retour sur des machines à disque dur : si ta machine est pas puissante , le ssd ne changera rien : certes , ton ordo démarrera plus vite , mais le ssd ne sera pas forcement efficace lors de taches comme du montages vidéos par rapport à un bon vieux 7200tr.
> Bref , j'aime bien la,solution hybride de seagate , dommage qu'ils ne proposent pas un disque hybride avec plus de mémoire flash (8-16go seraient bien).
> 
> Après , il est indéniable que le ssd fait démarrer la machine bien plus vite et est vraiment plus silencieux !



Moi je suis contre l'hybride, enfin c'est plus une solution alternative qu'un réel progrès.
Et je pense que le SSD est plus impliqué dans le fonctionnement de ta machine que le simple boot et le silence.

Pourquoi dit on que les MBA sont si réactifs ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2011)

C'est ce que je dis : le ssd joue un rôle.
Mais , quand quand tu fais des retouches d'images sous Aperture tu te rends compte que un simple MacBook Pro 13" de 2009 avec un disque 5400tr est plus rapide et à l'aise pour faire la tache.


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Février 2011)

L'hybridation est le choix raisonnable: ça ne permet pas d'aller aussi vite que du Full SSD, mais ça aide toujours ^^


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Février 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est ce que je dis : le ssd joue un rôle.
> Mais , quand quand tu fais des retouches d'images sous Aperture tu te rends compte que un simple MacBook Pro 13" de 2009 avec un disque 5400tr est plus rapide et à l'aise pour faire la tache.



Tout à fait. Tout ce qui est chargement (OS, programmes, données) va beaucoup plus vite depuis un SSD que depuis un HDD. D'où le fait que n'importe quel ordinateur équipé d'un SSD soit "réactif".  Ensuite, quand on traite des données, c'est le processeur qui fixe la cadence. Appliquer des filtres à une photo, ca n'est que de la puissance processeur (et/ou GPU si le logiciel exploite OpenCL ou une technologie comparable). Idem pour le montage vidéo, c'est souvent le processeur qui limite en général (sauf peut-être avec du Core i7).



DarkMoineau a dit:


> L'hybridation est le choix raisonnable: ça ne  permet pas d'aller aussi vite que du Full SSD, mais ça aide toujours  ^^



C'est un compromis intéressant bien que ça reste quand même plus proche du HDD que du SSD. En même temps, le prix aussi !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2011)

Et pour de l'encodage de musique , c'est quel composant qui est utilisé ?
Le proco aussi ? la ram ? Le gpu ?


----------



## pirouet (26 Février 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Oui , car sinon , elles perdent en capacité !
> Et concernant ta question , quand tu es à 5% , Mac os x t'avertit mais l'ordinateur s'éteint seulement lorsque la batterie est à plat .


D'accord, c'est bon à savoir


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Février 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> C'est un compromis intéressant bien que ça reste quand même plus proche du HDD que du SSD. En même temps, le prix aussi !



Voila! le prix aussi! 

Momentus XT 500Go: 120
SSD 512Go: 1000 ^^


----------



## Dailyplanet (26 Février 2011)

Comment ça se passe avec les cartes graphiques sur un 15'.

C'est quelle carte qui bosse...la Intel HD 3000 ou la Radeon ?
Est-ce que la puissance des deux s'additionne ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Février 2011)

La carte est sélectionnée selon la puissance nécessaire: tu utilises Word ou tu regardes une vidéo: Intel HD3000.
Tu joues/travail: Radeon HD.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2011)

On devrait la nommer MERDEON , la carte graphique du premier 15" .


----------



## pirouet (26 Février 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> On devrait la nommer MERDEON , la carte graphique du premier 15" .



Certes, ce GPU est plus merdique que celui de la précédente version de mbp mais sur l'ensemble de la machine quel est le gain/perte de perfs par rapport à l'ancien modèle ?
Macworld parle de gain de performances de 33 % en  moyenne sur le 15" entrée de gamme.
Mais qu'en est-il du haut de gamme ? Plutôt 50% comme le 17" ? Un chiffre plus précis ? Il n'est pas mentionné dans la news de ce matin


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2011)

Je ne sais pas , mais le gain doit être assez important !


----------



## Dailyplanet (26 Février 2011)

Pour l'écran, j'hésite entre le:

- 15-inch Glossy Widescreen Display 1440x900
- 15-inch Hi-Res Glossy Widescreen 1680x1050

Où puis-je trouver une photo des deux écrans côte à côte pour comparer la grandeur des icônes ?
Merci


----------



## fau6il (26 Février 2011)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> Pour l'écran, j'hésite entre le:
> 
> - 15-inch Glossy Widescreen Display 1440x900
> - 15-inch Hi-Res Glossy Widescreen 1680x1050
> ...



_Sur l'un comme sur l'autre, les icônes, tu les agrandis selon ton bon plaisir. _


----------



## Mafsou (26 Février 2011)

fau6il a dit:


> _tu les agrandis selon ton bon plaisir. _


+1 

Perso je m'orienterais vers un hi-res, c'est un confort supplémentaire!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2011)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> Pour l'écran, j'hésite entre le:
> 
> - 15-inch Glossy Widescreen Display 1440x900
> - 15-inch Hi-Res Glossy Widescreen 1680x1050
> ...



T'as une bonne vue ou pas ?
Si oui , le deuxiéme !


----------



## pirouet (26 Février 2011)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> Pour l'écran, j'hésite entre le:
> 
> - 15-inch Glossy Widescreen Display 1440x900
> - 15-inch Hi-Res Glossy Widescreen 1680x1050
> ...



je te conseille d'aller voir la différence dans un Apple Store ou un APR qui possèdent les deux versions pour te faire une idée 

Perso, je préfère la 2e, mais comme dit Etienne, certaines personnes la trouvent trop petite.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2011)

Personnellement , je préfère aussi le deuxième , étant donné que plus on peut afficher de choses en même temps , mieux ça me va !


----------



## Dailyplanet (26 Février 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Personnellement , je préfère aussi le deuxième , étant donné que plus on peut afficher de choses en même temps , mieux ça me va !


 
Je sais que l'on peut agrandir les icônes 
Mon idée rejoint la réponse d'Etienne: on peut donc afficher plus de "chose" sur le 1680x1050.
Mais alors, n'est-ce pas trop petit ?
J'irai dans un Apple Store pour comparer


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2011)

Je crois que ca fait l'equivalent du 1920X1080 sur un 17" , j'ai bien dit je crois .


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Février 2011)

Voici enfin des résultats concrets avec un test sous Call of Duty 4 ! L'Intel HD 3000 se montre moins rapide que la GeForce 320m des anciens MacBook Pro 13 pouces. Comme prévu, la Radeon HD 5490 est en dessous de la GeForce 330m. Par contre, la Radeon HF 6750, c'est de la bombe. Elle n'est pas bien loin des performances des iMac 3,06 GHz et 2,80 GHz (mais je ne sais pas de quel GPU ils sont équipés).


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Février 2011)

Radeon HD 5750 sur l'iMac ou Mobility Radeon HD 5850. ça fait encore débat.

Mais oui le MacBook Pro a 2000&#8364; est une belle machine.


----------



## Ghostino (26 Février 2011)

Bonsoir

Voila mon macbook pro 13" a été expédié aujourd'hui ,  content  
Livraison estimée : le 4 mars (on verra ...)

A+


----------



## Argeuh (26 Février 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Voici enfin des résultats concrets avec un test sous Call of Duty 4 ! L'Intel HD 3000 se montre moins rapide que la GeForce 320m des anciens MacBook Pro 13 pouces. Comme prévu, la Radeon HD 5490 est en dessous de la GeForce 330m. Par contre, la Radeon HF 6750, c'est de la bombe. Elle n'est pas bien loin des performances des iMac 3,06 GHz et 2,80 GHz (mais je ne sais pas de quel GPU ils sont équipés).



Par contre la 6490 est quand même bien au dessus de la 320m, ce que le score GPU 3D Mark Vantage ne laissait pas transpirer...

A voir sur d'autres jeux.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2011)

Normal qu'elle soit au dessus : c'est une vraie carte graphique : manquerait plus que ce soit le contraire


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2011)

Je dois vous avouer que je suis plus que déçu des nouveaux Macbook Pro.
J'ai l'impression qu'on a vraiment perdu au change. La config vient de prendre 3 ans dans la vue (on est proche de celle de 2008, un comble) ! 

Windows 7 qui fait jeu égal avec Mac OS X, une carte graphique bien "cheap", une résolution d'écran famélique, qu'est-ce qui justifie encore de mettre 1750 euros dans un 15 pouces quand on peut avoir bien plus performant pour 1200 euros en PC ??? 

Le design compte, ok, mais là, ça commence à faire léger...


----------



## pirouet (27 Février 2011)

Kazerio Pratt a dit:


> Je dois vous avouer que je suis plus que déçu des nouveaux Macbook Pro.
> J'ai l'impression qu'on a vraiment perdu au change. La config vient de prendre 3 ans dans la vue *(on est proche de celle de 2008, un comble)* !
> 
> Windows 7 qui fait jeu égal avec Mac OS X, une carte graphique bien "cheap", une résolution d'écran famélique, qu'est-ce qui justifie encore de mettre 1750 euros dans un 15 pouces quand on peut avoir bien plus performant pour 1200 euros en PC ???
> ...



Il faut quand même pas abuser... Tu te concentres sur le GPU avec ces remarques là 
On est à peu près tous d'accord que le GPU du 15" à 1749 est plutôt pas terrible pour jouer (surtout par rapport à la 330M des modèles 2010), mais bon...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (27 Février 2011)

Force est quand même de constater que l'avis global est à la déception pour le 15 pouces premier prix. Il a peut-être une monstrueuse puissance au niveau du processeur central, mais une carte graphique de ce "calibre" à ce niveau de prix, ça passe mal. Il faut sortir 2000 &#8364; pour avoir un MacBook Pro homogène et plus performant que l'ancien à tous les niveau. Apple aurait mieux fait de mettre un Core i5 ou i7 Dual Core et la Radeon HD 6750 dans le 15 pouces premier prix (quitte à ne mettre que 512 Mo). Soit dit en passant, je trouve n'importe quel MacBook Pro 2010 15" plus intéressant/homogène que le 15 pouces d'entrée de gamme 2011. 


Argeuh, Call of Duty 4, c'est quand même un jeu qui a déjà 4 ans. Or plus, c'est vieux, plus ça devient dépendant du CPU.


PS : Par contre, j'ai l'impression que certains ne réalisent pas que les 15 pouces ont un *Core i7 Quad Core avec HyperThreading*. C'est autre chose que les anciens Core i5 et Core 2 Duo niveau puissance.


----------



## adrenergique (27 Février 2011)

Clair que pour le 15" entrée de gamme, c'est un peu décevant côté graphique...

Bien content d'avoir changé d'avis et d'avoir opté pour le haut de gamme!

J'attend encore l'expédition :sleep: Je crois que c'est cuit pour cette semaine 

@Pascal: Le tient est déjà expédié? Tu as bien commandé avec Ecran brillant HD?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (27 Février 2011)

Il est en chemin, oui. Mais j'ai pris le modèle de base en 1440x900.  L'âge, toussa...


----------



## adrenergique (27 Février 2011)

Merci de l'info 

Ca doit être mon écran optionnel qui le retarde un peu 

Ca a allongé le délai d'expé de "1 à 2 jours ouvrés" à "1 à 3 jours ouvrés" quand j'ai sélectionné l'option en effet.


----------



## pirouet (27 Février 2011)

adrenergique a dit:


> Merci de l'info
> 
> Ca doit être mon écran optionnel qui le retarde un peu
> 
> Ca a allongé le délai d'expé de "1 à 2 jours ouvrés" à "1 à 3 jours ouvrés" quand j'ai sélectionné l'option en effet.



Celui que tu as choisis me tente bien, avec l'hi-res en plus


----------



## adrenergique (27 Février 2011)

Je l'ai pris en high Res 

Il me tentait bien aussi, J'ai craqué


----------



## Cidou (27 Février 2011)

adrenergique a dit:


> J'attend encore l'expédition :sleep: Je crois que c'est cuit pour cette semaine


Idem, je pense que c'est foutu pour cette semaine  

Foutue option hi res !


----------



## adrenergique (27 Février 2011)

J'espère une expé Lundi.

Dans l'idéal une livraison le 4 me conviendrait parfaitement, je suis en récup de garde à la maison pénard! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h10 ----------

En parler fait bouger les choses, il vient de passer en "Prepared For Shipment" à l'instant!


----------



## pirouet (27 Février 2011)

adrenergique a dit:


> Je l'ai pris en high Res
> 
> Il me tentait bien aussi, *J'ai craqué*



Moi pas encore ! 
Mais ça ne saurait tard**, euhhhh


----------



## Ghostino (27 Février 2011)

Moi il m ont indique l avoir envoye hier et une livraison par ups estimee le 4 mars 

Vous pensez que cette date sera tenue ?


----------



## Cidou (27 Février 2011)

adrenergique a dit:


> En parler fait bouger les choses, il vient de passer en "Prepared For Shipment" à l'instant!


tu as commandé quand ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2011)

Il y en a qui ont pris l'option dalle mate ? 

Merci


----------



## christofer_44 (27 Février 2011)

Bonjour

Un conseil svp. Je voulais changer mon macbook unibody de 2008 (13' 2ghz core 2 duo 4GB NVIDIA 9400 GM) pour le nouveau macbook pro 2011 13 ' d'entrée de game. 
Mon usage est un peu de bureautique + multimédia et un peu de jeu (essentiellement strarcraft 2, CIV V via bootcamp).
Pensez vous que le HD 3000 est meilleur que la carte graphique 9400 GM ? et que je pourrai continuer de jouer à strarcraft 2 ? 
J'ai l'impression que oui en regardant sur http://www.notebookcheck.net/ mais je suis novice donc si vous pouvez me conseiller je suis preneur !!

Merci par avance


----------



## DarkMoineau (27 Février 2011)

La HD 3000 surpassera la 9400M, rassure toi.


----------



## stephlight (27 Février 2011)

J'ai pris une dalle mate.


----------



## Ghostino (27 Février 2011)

christofer_44 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Un conseil svp. Je voulais changer mon macbook unibody de 2008 (13' 2ghz core 2 duo 4GB NVIDIA 9400 GM) pour le nouveau macbook pro 2011 13 ' d'entrée de game.
> Mon usage est un peu de bureautique + multimédia et un peu de jeu (essentiellement strarcraft 2, CIV V via bootcamp).
> ...



Oui ne t'en fais pas j'ai pris le nouveau 13" aussi et la hd 3000 dépasse quand même la 9400m que j'avais sur mon mbp 2009 (heureusement d'ailleurs). Sur ce dernier j'arriver à faire tourner wow donc ca devrait le faire même si je connais pas la puissance nécessaire à starcraft 2 ?

Sinon d'expérience savez vous si les délais de livraison estimé sont respectés chez apple (on m'indique le 4 mars) ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (27 Février 2011)

Oui, les délais sont généralement respectés.


----------



## Cidou (27 Février 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Il y en a qui ont pris l'option dalle mate ?
> 
> Merci


yep


----------



## Ghostino (27 Février 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Oui, les délais sont généralement respectés.



Ok ca me rassure et tu nous tiens au courant quand t'as le tien hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2011)

Cidou a dit:


> yep



Enfin quelqu'un qui a bon goût .


----------



## Cidou (27 Février 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Enfin quelqu'un qui a bon goût .


Si ça ne tenait qu'à moi, c'est l'option glossy qui serait facturée en supplément sur les ordinateurs portables 

Les gens qui changent de place toutes les 10mn dans le train à cause des reflets, c'est risible :love:


----------



## Ghostino (27 Février 2011)

Cidou a dit:


> Si ça ne tenait qu'à moi, c'est l'option glossy qui serait facturée en supplément sur les ordinateurs portables
> 
> Les gens qui changent de place toutes les 10mn dans le train à cause des reflets, c'est risible :love:



Ce qui est moins risible c'est qu'on ne puisse toujours pas choisir le mat sur les 13"


----------



## christofer_44 (27 Février 2011)

Cool, merci pour vos réponses je vais peut être me laisser tenter


----------



## Cidou (27 Février 2011)

Ghostino a dit:


> Ce qui est moins risible c'est qu'on ne puisse toujours pas choisir le mat sur les 13"


Pas d'option mat, pas d'option hi res, je ne comprends vraiment pas la logique d'Apple sur le MBP 13" quand on voit tout ce qu'apporte un MBA.


----------



## Ghostino (27 Février 2011)

Cidou a dit:


> Pas d'option mat, pas d'option hi res, je ne comprends vraiment pas la logique d'Apple sur le MBP 13" quand on voit tout ce qu'apporte un MBA.




Et pourtant j'ai pris le mbp  
Mais quand je lui mettrai les nouveaux ssd vertex 3 prochainement il va décoiffer aussi^^


----------



## Ekow (27 Février 2011)

J'aurais bien pris une dalle matte sur mon 13" aussi, mais non ça existe pas :'(

Pourtant j'ai l'impression que l'écran est plus grand sans ce tour noir, c'est dommage.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2011)

Il existe des films mats facilement adaptables aux macbook pro , lokan en avait parlé


----------



## Ghostino (27 Février 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Il existe des films mats facilement adaptables aux macbook pro , lokan en avait parlé




Merci pour l info je vais aller voir ca . Faut pas que ca fasse degeu quoi ...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (27 Février 2011)

D'après ce topic de Mac Rumors, la Radeon HD 6750 1 Go atteint un indice de 4444 !  Il y a d'ailleurs plein de benchs dans des jeux dans ce topic.

La Radeon HD 6750 est plus de 2x plus rapide que la GeForce 330m !


----------



## onlyju (27 Février 2011)

Bon finalement j'ai craqué, j'ai enfin switché, je suis allé me chercher un MBP 13" i7 à l'AppleStore d'Opéra .


----------



## Ghostino (27 Février 2011)

Merci on voit que la hd3000 est devant la 9400m , ca me rassure 

Sinon a quoi correspond l etoile a cote de l'hd3000 ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h32 ----------




onlyju a dit:


> Bon finalement j'ai craqué, j'ai enfin switché, je suis allé me chercher un MBP 13" i7 à l'AppleStore d'Opéra .



Bienvenue au club 

Alors tes impressions ? ^^


----------



## Pascal_TTH (27 Février 2011)

> Pour les GPU avec une étoile, c'est une estimation sur base d'un GPU comparable.


----------



## Ghostino (27 Février 2011)

Ok merci


----------



## Mafsou (27 Février 2011)

onlyju a dit:


> Bon finalement j'ai craqué, j'ai enfin switché, je suis allé me chercher un MBP 13" i7 à l'AppleStore d'Opéra .


Féloches!


----------



## Log_Boy (28 Février 2011)

Commandé le 25/02

"Vient d'etre expedié. Livraison le 07-03-2011 au plus tard."

Yes, ça met de bonne humeur pour un lundi matin... ^^


----------



## Cidou (28 Février 2011)

Pareil, commande expédiée ce matin à 7h07


----------



## Log_Boy (28 Février 2011)

Ils viennent d'avancer la date de livraison de 2 jours... Ca s'annonce bien 

_Date de livraison estimée 	04 Mar 2011 (sujet à changement)

28 Feb 2011 	21:47:23 	Pudong International Airport 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
28 Feb 2011 	21:33:00 	Shanghai 	Shipment In Transit. 
28 Feb 2011 	19:30:38 	Shanghai 	Shipment In Transit. _


----------



## Ghostino (28 Février 2011)

Il font quoi avec mon colis chez ups : il etait en allemagne et il repart en chine lol ? C normal?


----------



## Cidou (28 Février 2011)

Le mien vient d'arriver en Allemagne (je crois )

_Shanghai, China      02/28/2011      10:41 P.M.      Export Scan
*Koeln, Germany     02/28/2011     3:27 P.M.     Package data processed by brokerage. Waiting for clearance.*
Shanghai, China     02/28/2011     4:55 P.M.     Departure Scan
China     02/28/2011     2:09 P.M.     Origin Scan
China     02/28/2011     12:38 A.M.     Order Processed: Ready for UPS 

_


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Février 2011)

Non, ce sont les procédures de dédouanement en Allemagne. Il va aller dans un premier temps à Incheon, Republic of Korea puis à Almaty au Kazakhstan. Après, je suppose qu'il arrive à Cologne (peut-être avec une escale), un gros hub UPS pour l'Europe. Puis dispatch vers les pays de destination.


----------



## Cidou (28 Février 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Non, ce sont les procédures de dédouanement en Allemagne. Il va aller dans un premier temps à Incheon, Republic of Korea puis à Almaty au Kazakhstan. Après, je suppose qu'il arrive à Cologne (peut-être avec une escale), un gros hub UPS pour l'Europe. Puis dispatch vers les pays de destination.


Ah ok merci, ça me paraissait rapide effectivement


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Février 2011)

Almaty : région d'origine de la pomme ! 

[HS]
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Almaty


> Le nom « Almaty » signifie « riche en pommes » ; l'ancienne version  soviétique, « Alma-Ata », était incorrecte, car elle signifie  littéralement, « Grand-Père-Pomme ». La région, où l'on trouve une grande diversité génétique de pommes  sauvages, est, vraisemblablement le berceau ancestral de ce fruit ; en  effet, la pomme sauvage _Malus sieversii_  (originaire des environs d'Almaty) est en effet actuellement considérée  comme étant la probable ancêtre de la pomme d'aujourd'hui. Coïncidence  ou pas, la plus grande pomme du monde (presque la taille d'une pastèque)  est aussi localisée dans la région.


[/HS]


----------



## philming (28 Février 2011)

Ah ca fait un détour par le Kazakhstan (c'est pas le pays de Borrat ca ? ;-) juste pour déconner avec les notifs UPS ?
;-)


----------



## akamatzuken (28 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous, pour ma part j'ai commandé un 13 pouces I5 à la Fnac vendredi dernier.
Et j'attend, et j'attend , et j'attend....


----------



## Log_Boy (28 Février 2011)

C'est marrant vous avez tous UPS comme transporteur, moi c'est pris en charge par TNT. Bref on s'en tape, tant que ça arrive à bon port


----------



## Schlak (28 Février 2011)

MacBook Pro 15" haut de gamme commandé samedi après midi (16h) avec le disque de 500go@7200tr/min en lieu et place du 50go@5400tr/min, toujours pas de changement dans l'état, "Pas encore expédiée". Mon vieux MBP Santa Rosa attend ses vacances avec impatience.
Il y a du monde qui a commandé samedi dont la commande à été envoyé aujourd'hui ? Nos amis chinois dorment à l'heure là, c'est foutu pour aujourd'hui


----------



## pirouet (28 Février 2011)

Pour ceux qui ont commandés leur mbp, vous avez pris/comptez prendre l'Apple Care ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Février 2011)

akamatzuken a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, pour ma part j'ai commandé un 13 pouces I5 à la Fnac vendredi dernier.
> Et j'attend, et j'attend , et j'attend....


 
Vu que la FNAC passe après les boutiques et le store Apple, il faudra attendre...


----------



## akamatzuken (28 Février 2011)

Oui je pense bien, mais comme j'ai déjà un MBP 15" Early 2008 je peu bien patienter pour l'économie adhérent Fnac. C'est pas grand chose mais c'est déjà ça pour une housse, Ram ou autre.


----------



## Cidou (28 Février 2011)

pirouet a dit:


> Pour ceux qui ont commandés leur mbp, vous avez pris/comptez prendre l'Apple Care ?


On a un an pour la prendre il me semble non ?


----------



## Log_Boy (28 Février 2011)

Oui un an à compter de la date de commande... D'ici la je l'aurais déjà vendu ^^


----------



## onlyju (28 Février 2011)

Ghostino a dit:


> Bienvenue au club





Mafsou a dit:


> Féloches!



Merci .



Ghostino a dit:


> Alors tes impressions ? ^^


Je n'ai vraiment rien a redire, la qualité de finition est impressionante! 
Je transferts pour l'instant toute mes données vers le mac et après je commencerai à mettre des applis. Je l'ai branché sur ma télé sa marche nickel, mais je n'ai pas encore testé de lire du full hd.


----------



## Ghostino (28 Février 2011)

Ok j ai compris il est pas encore en allemagne alors 

Ca me semble juste pour arriver Vendredi mais on verra !


----------



## Ekow (1 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir !

Alors ça vaut ce que ça vaut, mais en installant Windows 7 via Bootcamp j'ai obtenu ceci au "test hardware" :







Changement de DD prévu pour un SSD dans quelques semaines sur mon MacBook Pro 13" de base.

Le i5 se débrouille très bien pour le moment et ne faiblit pas même avec 4 machines virtuelles lancées (2 ubuntu 64bits - Windows XP et ma partition Bootcamp virtualisée par VMWare).


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2011)

J'avais aussi un super indice avec une x1600 128Mo , d'après windows , je faisais tourner GTA IV en recommandé .

Bref , cet indice n'est pas très fiable !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (1 Mars 2011)

Il n'est effectivement pas très fiable/représentatif... Sur mon ordinateur de bureau (Core i7 870, 4 Go, GeForce GTX 570), j'ai 7,5 partout sauf pour le disque (X25-m 160 Go), 7,8. 

Mon Acer Timeline X (Core i3-330, 4 Go, Radeon HD 5650 1 Go, SSD Crucial M225 128 Go) : 6,2 / 5,9 / 6,7 / 6,7 / 7,3.


----------



## pirouet (1 Mars 2011)

adrenergique a dit:


> Je l'ai pris en high Res
> 
> Il me tentait bien aussi, J'ai craqué



Tu n'as pas choisi une dalle mate ? Tu t'en sors avec les reflets généralement ?


----------



## philming (1 Mars 2011)

Hello !
J'ai commandé le mien samedi, dans la confirmation Apple indiquait une livraison pour le 9/10.
La commande est partie hier apparemment, et la on me dit livraison prévue pour le 4...
Sur le suivi UPS, j'ai "Exception":

 Koeln, Germany	03/01/2011	9:07 A.M.	
Package data processed by brokerage. Waiting for clearance.
 Shanghai, China	02/28/2011	10:55 P.M.	
Departure Scan
02/28/2011	7:11 P.M.	
Origin Scan
 China	02/28/2011	8:16 A.M.	
Order Processed: Ready for UPS

Je ne comprends pas bien 2 choses :
1 - Pourquoi il u a une "Exception"? Tout le monde a ca ? C'est le dédouanement ?
2 - Il est en allemagne ou pas finalement ?

La livraison ce sera pour quand au final ? Le 4 ou la semaine prochaine ?

Merci pour vos infos !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2011)

philming a dit:


> Hello !
> J'ai commandé le mien samedi, dans la confirmation Apple indiquait une livraison pour le 9/10.
> La commande est partie hier apparemment, et la on me dit livraison prévue pour le 4...
> Sur le suivi UPS, j'ai "Exception":
> ...



Je pense que pour le savoir tu devrais te renseigner auprès de l'Apple Store ou là ou chez le commerçant où tu l'as commandé...personnellement si c'est sur l'Apple store, je n'ai pas eu d"Exception", mais après il est possible que quelque chose ait retardé la livraison...


----------



## Cidou (1 Mars 2011)

Tu entends quoi par "exception" ? Tu peux faire une capture d'écran ?

Sinon ton mac est toujours à Shangai et (si tout se passe bien) partira bientôt pour Incheon (Corée).

La partie en Allemagne c'est le dédouanement, j'imagine qu'ils envoient la paperasse ASAP avant même que la marchandise n'arrive en Allemagne ou un truc dans le genre.


----------



## philming (1 Mars 2011)

J'ai eu Apple au telephone, effectivement c'est toujours a Shangai, ca part aujourd'hui, arrive en europe demain ou après-demain, et dispatch vendredi avec un peu de chance...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2011)

Cidou a dit:


> Tu entends quoi par "exception" ? Tu peux faire une capture d'écran ?
> 
> Sinon ton mac est toujours à Shangai et (si tout se passe bien) partira bientôt pour Incheon (Corée).
> 
> La partie en Allemagne c'est le dédouanement, j'imagine qu'ils envoient la paperasse ASAP avant même que la marchandise n'arrive en Allemagne ou un truc dans le genre.



Tu pourras faire de magnifiques photos de ton MacBook pro et son écran mat quand il arrivera ? 

Merci


----------



## philming (1 Mars 2011)

Je ne l'ai pas pris en mat l'écran. Je l'ai pris en HD par contre, avec un DD 500Go / 7200t/m


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2011)

Regarde qui je cite


----------



## Cidou (1 Mars 2011)

philming a dit:


> J'ai eu Apple au telephone, effectivement c'est  toujours a Shangai, ca part aujourd'hui, arrive en europe demain ou  après-demain, et dispatch vendredi avec un peu de chance...


Ça sera peut-être juste pour vendredi, voilà ce que ça donne chez moi si tu veux te faire une idée. J'ai calculé l'heure française car bon les heures locales des différents pays ça nous aide pas trop : 






Après pour la visibilité sur la suite il faut demander à Pascal_TTH, son mac a un avion d'avance 


edit : @etienne000 : oui bien sûr


----------



## ToN1oP (1 Mars 2011)

Aaaah mon bon Cidou, nos ordinateurs sont dans le même avion (j'ai les mêmes horaires à la minute près). Je pense qu'on peut attendre nos précieux pour vendredi sans se faire trop de soucis (j'ai même bon espoir pour demain, mais je suis un éternel optimiste... mais en cherchant les tracking d'anciennes générations, on voit que ça arrive souvent le lendemain du passage par le Kazakhstan) !


----------



## amine07 (1 Mars 2011)

Rupture de stock des Macbook Pro 13" i5 à la Fnac des Champs, la personne m'a dis qu'ils sont en rupture dans un peu près toute les fnac, vrai ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (1 Mars 2011)

ToN1oP a dit:


> Aaaah mon bon Cidou, nos ordinateurs sont dans le même avion (j'ai les mêmes horaires à la minute près). Je pense qu'on peut attendre nos précieux pour vendredi sans se faire trop de soucis (j'ai même bon espoir pour demain, mais je suis un éternel optimiste... mais en cherchant les tracking d'anciennes générations,* on voit que ça arrive souvent le lendemain du passage par le Kazakhstan) !*


 
Bof... Ca passe avant par Cologne pour l'import puis par un centre national avant la distribution.


----------



## Cidou (1 Mars 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Bof... Ca passe avant par Cologne pour l'import puis par un centre national avant la distribution.


Le tiens est arrivé à Cologne ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (1 Mars 2011)

Oui, il est à Cologne depuis hier avec 24 heures à Almaty sans mouvement apparent. 



Ekow a dit:


> Bonsoir !
> 
> Alors ça vaut ce que ça vaut, mais en installant Windows 7 via Bootcamp j'ai obtenu ceci au "test hardware" :
> 
> ...



Au fait, peux-tu tester avec CPU-Z quelle est la révision du chipset ? Normalement, sur la page Mainbord, il devrait-être écrit B3. Enfin, c'est ce qu'on espère.


----------



## Ghostino (1 Mars 2011)

Cidou a dit:


> Le tiens est arrivé à Cologne ?




Apparement le mien aussi est dans le meme avion mais pas encore a cologne 

Ca en est ou pour vous ?


----------



## Cidou (1 Mars 2011)

Décollage aujourd'hui à 13h28 d'Almaty 

Il n'est resté que 2h30 en stand-by à Almaty, on te rattrape Pascal 

Par contre niveau douane c'est toujours en attente...


----------



## Ghostino (1 Mars 2011)

Cidou a dit:


> Décollage aujourd'hui à 13h28 d'Almaty
> 
> Il n'est resté que 2h30 en stand-by à Almaty, on te rattrape Pascal
> 
> Par contre niveau douane c'est toujours en attente...




C normal les notres ils ont pris un jet et celui de pascal il l emmene a dos de mulet


----------



## Pascal_TTH (1 Mars 2011)

*Infos rapides sur le **SATA et le bug** :*
- Les MacBook Pro ont la version corrigée du chipser (B3).
- Le disque principal est connecté en SATA 6 Gbps (port 0)
- Le SuperDriver est connecté en SATA 3 Gbps (port 2)
- Changer le disque dur n'invalide pas la garantie
- Changer la mémoire n'invalide pas la garantie
- Démonter la batterie invalide la garantie


*Démontage :*
iFixit : Teardown du MacBook Pro 15" 2011 entrée de gamme. 
Forum MacRumors : remplacement de la pâte thermique (annule la garantie)



*Quel SSD ?*
Le plus simple est de se baser sur le contrôleur du SSD. Attention, les puces en 25 nm s'usent plus vite. Malheureusement, elles seront dans les nouveaux SSD : Vertex 3, SSD 510, Plextor M2S, etc. Dans tous les cas, les SSD même les plus mauvais encore commercialisés sont plus performants que les HDD.

Contrôleurs par ordre de meilleurs prestations :
++ SandForce SF-2000 série (SATA 6 Gbps, +500 Mo/s, 50 000 IOPS) : pas encore dispo, prévu dans les Vertex 3
+ SandForce SF-1200 (SATA 3 Gbps, 260 Mo/s, +45 000 IOPS) : Vertex 2, Corsair F120
+ Marvell 88SS9174 BJP2 (SATA 6 Gbps, +300 Mo/s, +45 000 IOPS) : Curcial C300
+/- Marvell 88SS9174 BKK2 (SATA 6 Gbps, +500 Mo/s, max 20 000 IOPS) : Intel SSD 510, Plextor M2S, AMP Predator V3
= Intel PC29AS21BA0 (SATA 3 Gbps, 260 Mo/s, 20 000 IOPS) : X25-m
= Indilinx Barefoot (SATA 3 Gbps, 260 Mo/s, ? IOPS) : Crucial M225

++ : top, + : très bon, +/- : attention contrepartie, = : bon mais ancien, non listé : à éviter.

Le Crucial RealSSD C300 est actuellement le meilleur choix (puces 34 nm). D'ici fin mars, les Vertex 3 seront commercalisés (mais puces 25 nm). L'Intel SSD 510 s'avère relativement décevant par rapport aux attentes mais il a de la mémoire 34 nm.


----------



## Ekow (1 Mars 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Au fait, peux-tu tester avec CPU-Z quelle est la révision du chipset ? Normalement, sur la page Mainbord, il devrait-être écrit B3. Enfin, c'est ce qu'on espère.



Je m'y colle dès que je peux, donc dans la soirée tu auras ça.

D'autres test à faire sur windows tant que j'y suis ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (1 Mars 2011)

Ekow a dit:


> Je m'y colle dès que je peux, donc dans la soirée tu auras ça.
> 
> D'autres test à faire sur windows tant que j'y suis ?


 

Merci mais plus besoin en fait, j'ai trouvé sur base de photos. C'est bien un chispet en version B3 donc sans le bug. J'ai aussi trouvé beaucoup de réponses à des questions techniques sur le forum de Mac Rumors.  La seule chose que j'attends maintenant, c'est mon MBP ! 






Plus ça approche, moins ça avance vite ! :rateau: Avec un peu de chance, il sera à Bruxelles dans la soirée et je l'aurai demain bien qu'UPS annonce le 3 mars.


----------



## pirouet (1 Mars 2011)

On attends tes impressions quand tu le reçois


----------



## Cidou (1 Mars 2011)

Tiens tu as eu un vol direct vers Cologne toi.  Le mien vient d'attérir en pologne, super !


----------



## Ekow (1 Mars 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Merci mais plus besoin en fait, j'ai trouvé sur base de photos. C'est bien un chispet en version B3 donc sans le bug. J'ai aussi trouvé beaucoup de réponses à des questions techniques sur le forum de Mac Rumors.  La seule chose que j'attends maintenant, c'est mon MBP !



Et bien je viens de vérifier, et dans la rev du chipset j'ai B2 moi... Normal ou je regarde pas au bon endroit ?


----------



## ToN1oP (1 Mars 2011)

Arf, je suis définitivement dans le même avion que toi Cidou... C'est bien aussi la Pologne, mais l'Allemagne c'est plus proche... Je mise sur Jeudi maintenant !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (1 Mars 2011)

Ekow a dit:


> Et bien je viens de vérifier, et dans la rev du chipset j'ai B2 moi... Normal ou je regarde pas au bon endroit ?


 
Il devrait y avoir une ligne avec HM65 et à côté B3 dans le troisième onglet.


----------



## Ekow (1 Mars 2011)

J'ai rien de tout ça dans le 3ème onglet.






Je pige rien xD


----------



## Ghostino (1 Mars 2011)

ToN1oP a dit:


> Arf, je suis définitivement dans le même avion que toi Cidou... C'est bien aussi la Pologne, mais l'Allemagne c'est plus proche... Je mise sur Jeudi maintenant !



Je suis dans le meme avion que vous les gars  il prend l air de la pologne , livraison le 4 si tout va bien


----------



## Cidou (1 Mars 2011)

Ghostino a dit:


> Je suis dans le meme avion que vous les gars  il prend l air de la pologne , livraison le 4 si tout va bien


Ya rien de bien à voir en Pologne, s'il pouvait éviter d'y passer la nuit !!!


----------



## Log_Boy (1 Mars 2011)

Le port sata du superdrive est du sata 2 ? Ou c'est juste que le superdrive n'est que du sata 2 ?

Bon sinon le mien est en route bien que je ne sache pas trop ou il se situe, bien moins de détails avec TNT qu'avec UPS :/

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h28 ----------


Nevermind, je viens de trouver la réponse tout seul, c'est bien un port sata 2, pas cool si on voulait virer le superdrive pour un DD en sata 3, pas possible. :/


----------



## Ghostino (1 Mars 2011)

Cidou a dit:


> Ya rien de bien à voir en Pologne, s'il pouvait éviter d'y passer la nuit !!!




Ouais t as raison je prefererais qu il soit chez moi


----------



## Ekow (1 Mars 2011)

Log_Boy a dit:


> Le port sata du superdrive est du sata 2 ? Ou c'est juste que le superdrive n'est que du sata 2 ?
> 
> 
> Nevermind, je viens de trouver la réponse tout seul, c'est bien un port sata 2, pas cool si on voulait virer le superdrive pour un DD en sata 3, pas possible. :/



C'est ce que j'avais vu aussi, mais mais c'est sûr qu'il s'agit d'un port sata 2 et pas un 3 avec un périphérique (le superdrive) en sata 2 ? 
Même si il en faut pas mal pour saturer 6Gb/s ça serait dommage.


----------



## Log_Boy (1 Mars 2011)

D'apres le lien donné par Pascal_TTH ce serait bien un port sata 2, avec donc bridage si on branche un DD en sata 3 dessus. 

http://www.tt-hardware.com/news/mobilite/macbook-pro-2011-superdrive-en-sata-3-gbps-mais-chipset-b3


----------



## Cidou (1 Mars 2011)

Ghostino a dit:


> Ouais t as raison je prefererais qu il soit chez moi


Ça y est, il a quitté le pays


----------



## Pascal_TTH (1 Mars 2011)

Ekow a dit:


> J'ai rien de tout ça dans le 3ème onglet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LOL ! CPU-Z est un peu à la ramasse sur ce coup. Il faudra attendre une mise à jour. Là, il détecte un chipset de 1998 ! :rateau:



Log_Boy a dit:


> D'apres le lien donné par Pascal_TTH ce serait bien un port sata 2, avec donc bridage si on branche un DD en sata 3 dessus.
> 
> http://www.tt-hardware.com/news/mobilite/macbook-pro-2011-superdrive-en-sata-3-gbps-mais-chipset-b3


 
J'ai lu aussi. Il y a des infos dans les forums US. 


PS : Il vient d'arriver à Bruxelles ! :love: Tout colis UPS étant à Bxl à cette heure, arrive le lendemain en début d'après-midi.  Et je ne veux pas d'exception !


----------



## Ekow (1 Mars 2011)

Ok donc ça doit pas être ça alors ^^

Peut être est-ce parce que j'ai lancé CPU-Z en virtuel, et comme je n'ai alloué à la machine qu'un seul coeur ça le fait déconner un peu non ?


----------



## pitou_92 (1 Mars 2011)

Le mien, c'est pour avril


----------



## Pascal_TTH (1 Mars 2011)

Ekow a dit:


> Ok donc ça doit pas être ça alors ^^
> 
> Peut être est-ce parce que j'ai lancé CPU-Z en virtuel, et comme je n'ai alloué à la machine qu'un seul coeur ça le fait déconner un peu non ?


 
Oui, possible. Les logiciels de ce genre (GPU-Z pour les infos sur la puce graphique) ne fonctionne correctement que sous Windows après démarrage via bootcamp.


----------



## Ghostino (1 Mars 2011)

Cidou a dit:


> Ça y est, il a quitté le pays




Exact il est parti de pologne a 21h49 (heure locale pas francaise) 

J ai bon espoir pour vendredi quand meme


----------



## Cidou (1 Mars 2011)

La Pologne est en GMT+1, tout comme nous 

Je pense que c'est bien parti pour vendredi, voir même jeudi ! :love:


----------



## Ghostino (1 Mars 2011)

Cidou a dit:


> La Pologne est en GMT+1, tout comme nous
> 
> Je pense que c'est bien parti pour vendredi, voir même jeudi ! :love:



Ah je ne savais pas pour l horaire 

Oui ca sent bon, vendredi ca m irai bien car j ai ma journee !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h33 ----------

Sinon la garantie commence a la reception non ? Comment le verifier ?

Tiens ca vient d arriver en allemagne, ca se rapproche


----------



## Cidou (1 Mars 2011)

Ghostino a dit:


> Ah je ne savais pas pour l horaire
> 
> Oui ca sent bon, vendredi ca m irai bien car j ai ma journee !
> 
> ...


Pour la garantie c'est probablement la date sur la facture qui fait foi non ?

Sinon oui effectivement, bienvenue en Allemagne ! Par contre, douane et tout, il risque d'y passer la nuit et une (grande) partie de la journée de demain


----------



## Ghostino (1 Mars 2011)

Cidou a dit:


> Pour la garantie c'est probablement la date sur la facture qui fait foi non ?
> 
> Sinon oui effectivement, bienvenue en Allemagne ! Par contre, douane et tout, il risque d'y passer la nuit et une (grande) partie de la journée de demain



Oui je pense aussi mais je pensais que le dedouanement avait ete fait avant 
Pour la garantie se serait logique que ce soit a reception, reste a avoir l avis des autres! Si on peut gagner 5 jours de garantie ^^


----------



## philming (2 Mars 2011)

Vous pouvez me filer les liens vers les forums US dont vous parlez svp ? Avec toutes les bonnes infos ?


----------



## Log_Boy (2 Mars 2011)

philming a dit:


> Vous pouvez me filer les liens vers les forums US dont vous parlez svp ? Avec toutes les bonnes infos ?



le forum général des MBP sur macrumors 
http://forums.macrumors.com/forumdisplay.php?f=90

Et le topic sur cette histoire de port sata 2 et de SSD pour les MBP 2011
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1102430


----------



## philming (2 Mars 2011)

Merci !


----------



## Schlak (2 Mars 2011)

Le mien à l'air d'être en décallage de 24h sur les vôtres, vous les avez reçus aujourd'hui alors ? Je peux encore croiser les doigts pour vendredi ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (2 Mars 2011)

Le mien est en cours de livraison. Je devrais l'avoir avant 14 heures.


----------



## philming (2 Mars 2011)

Schlak, le mien est dans le même avion que toi. A mon sens ca va etre pour la semaine prochaine, même si Apple indique une livraison pour le 4 (sujette à changement)...
Je l'ai commandé samedi.


----------



## Schlak (2 Mars 2011)

philming a dit:


> Schlak, le mien est dans le même avion que toi. A mon sens ca va etre pour la semaine prochaine, même si Apple indique une livraison pour le 4 (sujette à changement)...
> Je l'ai commandé samedi.



Pareil, commandé samedi après-midi, 15"/2,2Ghz avec le disque dur 500Go@7200tr/mn qui rallongeait le délais d'expédition. Il viens de partir du Kazakhstan à la seconde 
Pour les acharnés du rafraîchissement de la page d'UPS, ce widget pour le dashboard avec notification Growl est vraiment pas mal


----------



## philming (2 Mars 2011)

L'idée est bonne, mais ca suit pas correctement. Chez moi le widget dit toujours que c'est en dédouanement...
Ah bah non. Effectivement ca colle !
"Les donnees du colis sont traitees par les services de douane. En attente de dédouanement. / Remis par les services douaniers. Actuellement en transit pour la livraison."

Alors vendredi ou pas ? Demain faut pas rêver non plus...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (2 Mars 2011)

Recu !!! :love:

Alors rapidement :

- Pas de défaut sur la coque
- Pas de pixel mort
- L'écran conserve bien son ouverture (mon Unibody première génération se refermait)
- Silencieux en bureautique (fans à 2000 rpm) pareil sur Youtube même en 1080p
- CPU @ ~50°C au repos / 70°C en lecture Youtube 1080p
- Le disque 750 Go est un Toshiba (on verra ce qu'il vaut mais à mon avis pas grand chose, il ira en externe)
- Le son est très bon (me semble meilleur que sur mon ancien)
- L'écran me parrait moyennement lumineux mais il fait un soleil magnifique, ce qui fausse. Au maximum, il est comparable à celui de mon Acer Timeline X et ce dernier est parmis les plus lumineux testés par NoteBookCheck. Donc, ça devrait être bon. Plus d'infos en soirée... 

10028 à GeekBench
5,31 à Cinebench R11.5 pour le CPU et 34,5 pour la Radeon en OpenGL

Dans ces tests, ça chauffe dur ! Le CPU prend +80°C et les ventilateurs montent à 6200 rpm. Je vais installer Windows 7 pour faire des benchs de jeux.


----------



## Log_Boy (2 Mars 2011)

Cool, ça s'annonce bien, j'ai hâte de voir tes bench de jeux ^^

Le mien vient d'arriver au centre TNT IDE des pays bas, en toute logique il sera bien sur paris vendredi


----------



## Schlak (2 Mars 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Recu !!! :love:
> 
> Alors rapidement :
> 
> ...



Miam miam 
Tu pourrais nous poster ton tracking UPS complet histoire de voir les délais entre chaque étape


----------



## Cidou (2 Mars 2011)

Schlak a dit:


> Tu pourrais nous poster ton tracking UPS complet histoire de voir les délais entre chaque étape


Oh oui oh oui


----------



## Hermiod (2 Mars 2011)

Manifestement, le mien suit le même timing que Cidou et compagnie !

(Et ça traine quand même un peu beaucoup en Allemagne, ce serait bien qu'ils abusent pas trop de la bière et qu'ils rentrent )


----------



## Ghostino (2 Mars 2011)

Hermiod a dit:


> Manifestement, le mien suit le même timing que Cidou et compagnie !
> 
> (Et ça traine quand même un peu beaucoup en Allemagne, ce serait bien qu'ils abusent pas trop de la bière et qu'ils rentrent )




Pareil que toi et Cidou tjrs en allemagne 

Et felecitation pascal voila une belle machine prends en soin ^^


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Recu !!! :love:
> 
> Alors rapidement :
> 
> ...



10.000 au geekbench , c'est excellent .

Pour ma part , j'ai testé vite fait le 17" dalle mate à l'Apple Store , en 2.2ghz et cela dépote : J'ai exporté 50 fichiers raw très rapidement , bien plus que sur mon ex-imac i3.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (2 Mars 2011)

C'est plus affiché sur le site d'UPS...

2/3 Livraison
1/3 Bruxelles
28/3 Cologne (Pologne pour la France ?) ~24 h
27/3 Almaty : ~24 h 
26/3 Incheon
26/3 Shangai


----------



## Hermiod (2 Mars 2011)

Pour la France, on a Pologne PUIS Cologne ^^

Et si ça continue, ils vont pas en avoir bougé de la journée


----------



## Cidou (2 Mars 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> C'est plus affiché sur le site d'UPS...
> 
> 2/3 Livraison
> 1/3 Bruxelles
> ...


Donc pour nous autres coincés à Cologne, en extrapolant ça donne : 

02 mars : départ de Cologne dans la journée / soirée
03 mars : arrivée à Roissy (ou autre pour les non Parisiens ?)
04 mars => à la maison, comme prévu


----------



## Ghostino (2 Mars 2011)

Cidou a dit:


> Donc pour nous autres coincés à Cologne, en extrapolant ça donne :
> 
> 02 mars : départ de Cologne dans la journée / soirée
> 03 mars : arrivée à Roissy (ou autre pour les non Parisiens ?)
> 04 mars => à la maison, comme prévu



Et oui je l'espère bien


----------



## Hermiod (2 Mars 2011)

Si l'arrivée à Roissy se fait dans la nuit, ou pas trop tard le matin, ceux qui habitent pas trop loin de Paris peuvent esperer un dispatch rapide sur leur centre et donc, avec de la chance, peut être le 3 ?
(Enfin... Ca, c'est ce que j'aimerais bien... ^^)


----------



## Ghostino (2 Mars 2011)

Hermiod a dit:


> Si l'arrivée à Roissy se fait dans la nuit, ou pas trop tard le matin, ceux qui habitent pas trop loin de Paris peuvent esperer un dispatch rapide sur leur centre et donc, avec de la chance, peut être le 3 ?
> (Enfin... Ca, c'est ce que j'aimerais bien... ^^)



La je peut pas te répondre, toute façon je suis Breton pour moi c'est cuit


----------



## Cidou (2 Mars 2011)

Hermiod a dit:


> Si l'arrivée à Roissy se fait dans la nuit, ou pas trop tard le matin, ceux qui habitent pas trop loin de Paris peuvent esperer un dispatch rapide sur leur centre et donc, avec de la chance, peut être le 3 ?
> (Enfin... Ca, c'est ce que j'aimerais bien... ^^)


J'habite à Paris mais je suis absent demain donc pour moi c'est cuit aussi


----------



## Pascal_TTH (2 Mars 2011)

Bon, je viens de commander un petit Crucial C300 de 256 Go à 344 . J'avais un bon d'achat de 100  qui expire le 5 mars dans une boutique en ligne.  C'est sûr qu'il y aura toujours mieux mais l'occasion fait le larron.


----------



## Ghostino (2 Mars 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Bon, je viens de commander un petit Crucial C300 de 256 Go à 344 &#8364;. J'avais un bon d'achat de 100 &#8364; qui expire le 5 mars dans une boutique en ligne.  C'est sûr qu'il y aura toujours mieux mais l'occasion fait le larron.



T as eu raison avec un bon d achat de 100 euros j aurais fait la meme chose.
Moi j attends les nveaux mais le c300 reste un excellent sdd 

Tu nous donneras tes impressions toi qui aura eu dd normal puis ssd


----------



## Pascal_TTH (2 Mars 2011)

Oui, le C300 a un bon contrôleur qui supporte et exploite le SATA 6 Gbps, gère super bien les fichiers de 4 ko, prend en charge le TRIM et utilise des puces en 34 nm. 


J'avais une page encore ouverte avec le tracking UPS, voici donc le cheminement :








Maintenant qu'il fait noir, pas de souci de luminosité. A midi, il faisait tellement ensoleillé que ça a faussé ma vision. Bref, très content.


----------



## Ghostino (2 Mars 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Oui, le C300 a un bon contrôleur qui supporte et exploite le SATA 6 Gbps, gère super bien les fichiers de 4 ko, prend en charge le TRIM et utilise des puces en 34 nm.
> 
> 
> J'avais une page encore ouverte avec le tracking UPS, voici donc le cheminement :
> ...



Merci pour le tracking, d apres le tien le mien pourrait arriver meme demain mais il restera peut etre plus en allemagne ...


----------



## imonky (2 Mars 2011)

Personelement je l'ai commandé a la fnac Bruxelles city 2 , ya un espece d'apple shop, on m'avait dit samedi aprem , et la toujours rien et surtout pas d'info.... Je suis en galere jai pas d'ordi j'ai revendu le mien....

A votre avis l'apple shop passe apres les commandes apple store? Car ils n'ont meme pas encore réceptionné de MBP 13' du tout......

Je suis depité


----------



## Coyote28 (2 Mars 2011)

N'ayant pas de bon d'achat, j'attends sagement le Vertex 3 ...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (2 Mars 2011)

imonky a dit:


> Personelement je l'ai commandé a la fnac Bruxelles city 2 , ya un espece d'apple shop, on m'avait dit samedi aprem , et la toujours rien et surtout pas d'info.... Je suis en galere jai pas d'ordi j'ai revendu le mien....
> 
> A votre avis l'apple shop passe apres les commandes apple store? Car ils n'ont meme pas encore réceptionné de MBP 13' du tout......
> 
> Je suis depité


 
Il ne faut jamais acheter à la FNAC ou au MediMarkt sauf les fins de série avec grosse remise. Quand une nouvelle gamme sort, c'est d'abord le store en ligne et les boutiques Apple, puis les revendeurs partenaires Apple only et enfin le reste. Et puis un Mac acheté dans une boutique physique ne peut être retourné même s'il a un petit défaut : pixel mort, micro griffe, etc.


----------



## Ghostino (2 Mars 2011)

Coyote28 a dit:


> N'ayant pas de bon d'achat, j'attends sagement le Vertex 3 ...



Idem j ai hate 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h45 ----------

Tiens le vertex 3 dispo sous 15 jours je sais pas si c fiable?

http://www.topachat.com/pages/detail2.php?cat=micro&rubrique=w_ssd&ref=in10049080&origine=aff


----------



## Cidou (2 Mars 2011)

249 le 120go :rose:

Et mon mbp qui veut vraiment pas partir d'Allemagne et je le comprends


----------



## Ghostino (2 Mars 2011)

Cidou a dit:


> 249 le 120go :rose:
> 
> Et mon mbp qui veut vraiment pas partir d'Allemagne et je le comprends



Oui ca fait cher du giga 

Sinon le mien non plus veut pas partir mais demain ca devrait le faire


----------



## Log_Boy (2 Mars 2011)

J'ai peut être une chance de l'avoir demain, il est en ce moment sur la route entre la belgique et Paris, sinon au pire vendredi... Sinon au sujet des SSD Crucial, il y a quelques personnes qui se plaignent sur les forums américains, apparemment ils ont pas mal de soucis avec ces SSD et les nouveaux MBP. Je verrais bien, j'en ai un tout neuf chez moi en 128gb que je vais coller dedans direct, si j'ai des soucis il va faire un retour direct au vendeur ^^


----------



## Pascal_TTH (2 Mars 2011)

Je ne connais pas de logiciel sous OS X qui résume en une fois toutes les specs techniques donc voilà une capture depuis Windows 7 :


----------



## imonky (2 Mars 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Il ne faut jamais acheter à la FNAC ou au MediMarkt sauf les fins de série avec grosse remise. Quand une nouvelle gamme sort, c'est d'abord le store en ligne et les boutiques Apple, puis les revendeurs partenaires Apple only et enfin le reste. Et puis un Mac acheté dans une boutique physique ne peut être retourné même s'il a un petit défaut : pixel mort, micro griffe, etc.



SERIEUX ??? HAN cest chaud..... cest mon premier achat de mac..... De 1 je vais attendre une plombes et de 2 si jai un probleme je l'ai dans le baba.....

Pfffff pourtant ya un espace apple avec un mec qui taff pour apple , j'ai eu confiance la dedans..... 

Pffff un achat qui vire au cauchemard et en plus il est payé....


----------



## Cidou (2 Mars 2011)

imonky a dit:


> SERIEUX ??? HAN cest chaud..... cest mon premier achat de mac..... De 1 je vais attendre une plombes et de 2 si jai un probleme je l'ai dans le baba.....
> 
> Pfffff pourtant ya un espace apple avec un mec qui taff pour apple , j'ai eu confiance la dedans.....
> 
> Pffff un achat qui vire au cauchemard et en plus il est payé....


C'est pas la mort non plus hein, si tu as un problème avec ton portable il sera couvert par la garantie (sauf ce qu'on t'a indiqué plus haut), comme toutes les machines Apple. Il te faudra juste patienter quelques jours de plus pour que la Fnac l'ait en stock. Tu le sauras pour la prochaine fois, mais je le répète, pas la peine de te faire du mouron


----------



## Pascal_TTH (2 Mars 2011)

Oui, c'est sûr pas la peine de paniquer pour autant. Disons que l'achat en ligne sur le store, c'est la garantie d'être servi rapidement... Et le droit de rétractation de 14 jours est une belle garantie gratuite 0 pixel mort et 0 défaut.  Je n'ai jamais eu de défaut sur un MacBook Pro neuf.


----------



## Cidou (3 Mars 2011)

Mbp arrivé à Roissy cette nuit et en est parti ce matin


----------



## Log_Boy (3 Mars 2011)

Ouais, le mien était à Aulnay Sous Bois ce matin à 6h, je pense que c'est tout bon pour aujourd'hui


----------



## philming (3 Mars 2011)

Pfff... Moi il est arrivé en allemagne et le tracking me dit maintenant livraison Lundi...
J'aurais bien profité du WE pour faire migrer mes données moi...


----------



## Hermiod (3 Mars 2011)

Moi il est parti de Roissy mais pas encore arrivé sur Orléans, donc je pense que c'est mort pour aujourd'hui... Dommage :/

En esperant qu'il y ait pas de problème demain, parce que sinon, c'est pas avant lundi


----------



## imonky (3 Mars 2011)

Dac , merci les gars cidou et Pascal_TTH !

Ce qui est la panique cest que je voit des delais de 1 mois pour des livraisons d'ancienne generatation, et que j'ai vendu tout ordi et que c'est un outils indispensable pour mon usage quotidient et surtout pour le boulot ....
Et que mon seul moyen de bosser cest le cyber , je suis meme sur le point de me demandé si je vais pas repassé sur PC si les delais sont a ralonge , ce qui me ferai franchement ch****


----------



## quentinzone (3 Mars 2011)

A votre avis je devrai le recevoir quand pour une livraison en Rhône-Alpes ?


----------



## Log_Boy (3 Mars 2011)

Avec un peu de chance vendredi quentinzone, sinon Lundi ça devrait être bon. 

Le mien est parti en livraison, il ne va pas tarder, je pense en fin de matinée...

Si d'autre se font livrer par TNT voici mon tracking TNT pour vous donner une idée..;

_03 Mar 2011 	10:02:50 	Garonor 	Out For Delivery. 
03 Mar 2011 	06:29:10 	Garonor 	Shipment Held In Warehouse. Follow Up Actions Underway. 
03 Mar 2011 	06:16:54 	Garonor 	Shipment Received At Destination Depot. 
03 Mar 2011 	04:19:25 	Garonor Road Hub 	Shipment In Transit. 
03 Mar 2011 	03:25:29 	Garonor Road Hub 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
02 Mar 2011 	16:56:43 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment In Transit. 
02 Mar 2011 	16:52:55 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
02 Mar 2011 	09:05:06 	Ide Centre 	Shipment In Transit. 
01 Mar 2011 	00:50:53 	Pudong International Airport 	Shipment In Transit. 
28 Feb 2011 	22:50:28 	Pudong International Airport 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
28 Feb 2011 	21:47:23 	Pudong International Airport 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
28 Feb 2011 	21:33:00 	Shanghai 	Shipment In Transit. 
28 Feb 2011 	19:30:38 	Shanghai 	Shipment In Transit_


----------



## Coyote28 (3 Mars 2011)

imonky a dit:


> Dac , merci les gars cidou et Pascal_TTH !
> 
> Ce qui est la panique cest que je voit des delais de 1 mois pour des livraisons d'ancienne generatation, et que j'ai vendu tout ordi et que c'est un outils indispensable pour mon usage quotidient et surtout pour le boulot ....
> Et que mon seul moyen de bosser cest le cyber , je suis meme sur le point de me demandé si je vais pas repassé sur PC si les delais sont a ralonge , ce qui me ferai franchement ch****



Pourquoi avoir revendu l'ordi avant d'avoir l'autre alors que c'est ton outil de travail ?


----------



## Ghostino (3 Mars 2011)

Le mien aussi est a roissy ce matin c cool


----------



## imonky (3 Mars 2011)

@Coyote28 , le vendeur de la fnac Bruxelles, ma dit le recevoir  dans laprem , je lui ai donc fait confiance, comme cest mon premier achat ...
Jai donc expedié mon ordi... , resultat toujours pas de MBP et surtout pas de nouvelles...


----------



## philming (3 Mars 2011)

Dites est-ce que certains ont eu de bonnes surprise niveau livraison ? Le tracking UPS indique une livraison Lundi avant la fin de la journée. Est-ce que certains l'ont recu AVANT l'indication qu'ils ont eu sur UPS ? Je me demande toujours s'il y a une chance que ca arrive demain. Après tout, un UPS Allemagne > France ca peut prendre moins qu'une journée, et j'ai deja recu des trucs qui venaient d'Angleterre en 24h...


----------



## imonky (3 Mars 2011)

Allez les gars faite nous baver , on veut des photos =P


----------



## Cidou (3 Mars 2011)

philming a dit:


> Dites est-ce que certains ont eu de bonnes surprise niveau livraison ? Le tracking UPS indique une livraison Lundi avant la fin de la journée. Est-ce que certains l'ont recu AVANT l'indication qu'ils ont eu sur UPS ? Je me demande toujours s'il y a une chance que ca arrive demain. Après tout, un UPS Allemagne > France ca peut prendre moins qu'une journée, et j'ai deja recu des trucs qui venaient d'Angleterre en 24h...


Je ne sais pas si c'est systématique, mais mon mbp est resté 24h à se tourner les pouces en Allemagne.

En gros, on fait les 3/4 du chemin en à peine 2 jours, et dès qu'on rentre dans l'UE ça trainasse.

Un vol Cologne -> Roissy c'est 1 heure à peine c'est vrai, mais ensuite le colis doit être redispatché à un centre UPS et même si tu habites tout près de Roissy je pense que la procédure fait que tu ne l'as pas avant le lendemain.


----------



## ToN1oP (3 Mars 2011)

Le mien vient d'arriver à Chilly Mazarin (après être passé par Roissy) ! Des chances qu'il termine son trajet jusqu'à mon appart aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Cidou (3 Mars 2011)

ToN1oP a dit:


> Le mien vient d'arriver à Chilly Mazarin (après être passé par Roissy) ! Des chances qu'il termine son trajet jusqu'à mon appart aujourd'hui ?


Tu habites où ? Moi j'habite juste à l'ouest de Paris et ils l'ont envoyé aussi à Chilly Mazarin, joli détour :mouais:


----------



## Hermiod (3 Mars 2011)

Chili Mazarin aussi... 
On notera que Roissy - Chili-Mazarin, c'est le plus long trajet jusque là... xD


----------



## philming (3 Mars 2011)

C'est curieux, moi j'ai eu l'expedition le 28 aussi, mais il est tj a Cologne... Livraison prévue (par Apple) le 4...


----------



## ToN1oP (3 Mars 2011)

Moi je suis à Sceaux (92), à 13km de Chilly (merci Maps). J'ai presque envie de les appeler et leur dire que je passe le chercher, ça ira plus vite !


----------



## Hermiod (3 Mars 2011)

Bah j'ai appelé UPS avant-hier pour savoir si c'était possible de zapper la livraison chez moi et qu'ils le gardent direct au dépot (je suis juste à côté, donc ça évite d'avoir a attendre le livreur qui peut passer n'importe quand).
Ils m'ont dit que retirer un colis au dépot, c'était possible uniquement après une première tentative de livraison... Je trouve ça un peu bizarre mais bon... :/


----------



## JhonB (3 Mars 2011)

Quand puis-je espérer l'avoir pensez-vous?

Apple me dit pour demain dans la journée , dois-je y croire?

Almaty, Kazakhstan	03/03/2011	17:24	Lecture au départ
03/03/2011	14:21	Lecture à l'arrivée

Incheon, Korea, Republic of	03/03/2011	10:47	Lecture au départ
03/03/2011	8:39	Lecture à l'arrivée

Shanghai, China	03/03/2011	5:52	Lecture au départ

Koeln, Germany	02/03/2011	16:45	Les donnees du colis sont traitees par les services de douane. En attente de dédouanement. / Remis par les services douaniers. Actuellement en transit pour la livraison.

Shanghai, China	02/03/2011	21:33	Lecture d'exportation

Koeln, Germany	02/03/2011	11:51	Les donnees du colis sont traitees par les services de douane. En attente de dédouanement.

Shanghai, China	02/03/2011	13:45	Lecture à l'arrivée

Shanghai, China	01/03/2011	22:45	Lecture au départ

01/03/2011	19:00	Lecture de l'origine

China	01/03/2011	7:26	Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS


Merci !!


----------



## philming (3 Mars 2011)

Demain ca m'étonnerait... Compte plutot sur mardi ou mercredi...


----------



## Log_Boy (3 Mars 2011)

Reçu avec un jour d'avance donc, dans un état impeccable... bravo TNT, du bon boulot ^^


----------



## Ghostino (3 Mars 2011)

Log_Boy a dit:


> Reçu avec un jour d'avance donc, dans un état impeccable... bravo TNT, du bon boulot ^^




Rooh le chanceux moi qui suis en bretagne ca m etonnerait mais pour demain c est sur 

On veut les photos lol


----------



## Cidou (3 Mars 2011)

JhonB a dit:


> Quand puis-je espérer l'avoir pensez-vous?
> 
> Apple me dit pour demain dans la journée , dois-je y croire?
> 
> ...


Mardi


----------



## gug (3 Mars 2011)

Salut.
Je me tâte debut la sortie des nouveaux modèles pour remplacer un macBook blanc 13" (2.2 Ghz Intel Core 2 duo avec 2Go de Ram) par le nouveau MBP 15" 2.2Ghz.
Je pense opter pour un DD de 500Go à 7200tpm et l'ecran HR Antiglare.

Si j'ai bien compris les différents messages cités plus haut, il est plus économique, si je veux booster le RAM, d'en prendre ailleurs que sur l'ApleStore ? La manipulation de remplacement est-elle aisée ??

J'aimerai un SSD aussi, mais je vais attendre de renflouer un peu mon compte bancaire est surtout (toujours d'apres ce que j'ai lu ici), attendre la sortie de nouveau disque sous peu.
Est-ce facile aussi de changer cela ? J'ai lu (encore et toujours) qu'on pourrai ensuite branche le DD d'origine une fois sortie sur un ... j'sais-pas-quoi externe.. Pouvez vous m'en dire plus svp ?

Je fais ps mal de Photoshop, m'initie a la 3D (blender) et joue pas mal... D'ou mon orientation vers le 2nd modele 15". Bon choix non ?

Merci davance.

aMACilement


----------



## JhonB (3 Mars 2011)

Merci!

Perso j'ai acheté un 13" pcq javais deja un 15 avec un DD de 750go a 5400 tours. Est-il possible de changer cela par un SSD et si oui a combien sont les SSD de 500go?

Merci!


----------



## edd72 (3 Mars 2011)

JhonB a dit:


> Merci!
> 
> Perso j'ai acheté un 13" pcq javais deja un 15 avec un DD de 750go a 5400 tours. Est-il possible de changer cela par un SSD et si oui a combien sont les SSD de 500go?
> 
> Merci!




 On va dire 512Go alors... compte plus de 1300


----------



## JhonB (3 Mars 2011)

ouch ca fait mal ca et un 320?


----------



## Ben62 (3 Mars 2011)

JhonB a dit:


> ouch ca fait mal ca et un 320?



Ca n'existe pas en ssd, tu passes de 256 à 512go


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2011)

gug a dit:


> Salut.
> Je me tâte debut la sortie des nouveaux modèles pour remplacer un macBook blanc 13" (2.2 Ghz Intel Core 2 duo avec 2Go de Ram) par le nouveau MBP 15" 2.2Ghz.
> Je pense opter pour un DD de 500Go à 7200tpm et l'ecran HR Antiglare.
> 
> ...



Salut !



gug a dit:


> il est plus économique, si je veux booster le RAM, d'en prendre ailleurs que sur l'ApleStore ?



Oui , à titre d'exemple , les 8Go de ram chez materiel.net sont à 76 ici http://www.materiel.net/barrette-me...l-so-dimm-ddr3-2-x-4-go-pc10600-sq-59259.html , contre 200 à l'Apple Store !



gug a dit:


> La manipulation de remplacement est-elle aisée ??


 
Oui , juste le capot bas à dévisser , tu auras de suite accès à la ram de la machine .



gug a dit:


> Est-ce facile aussi de changer cela ? J'ai lu (encore et toujours) qu'on pourrai ensuite branche le DD d'origine une fois sortie sur un ... j'sais-pas-quoi externe.. Pouvez vous m'en dire plus svp ?



Idem pour le disque , une fois le capot bas dévissé , tu y as accès !
Pour utiliser ton ancien disque en disque dur externe , il faut juste acheter un boîtier pour disque dur , trouvable sur internet (Ceci par exemple : http://www.materiel.net/boitier-pour-disque-dur-externe/advance-bx-2519bk-59577.html )



gug a dit:


> Je fais ps mal de Photoshop, m'initie a la 3D (blender) et joue pas mal... D'ou mon orientation vers le 2nd modele 15". Bon choix non ?



Oui , très bon .

Par contre , évite le 7200 tours dans un portable , cela fait du bruit et vibre , pour des performances qui ne sont pas vraiment si supierieures à un traditionnel 5400Tours .
Passe donc à 8Go de ram , ce sera plus rentable !


----------



## fau6il (3 Mars 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Par contre , évite le 7200 tours dans un portable , cela fait du bruit et vibre , pour des performances qui ne sont pas vraiment si supierieures à un traditionnel 5400Tours .
> Passe donc à 8Go de ram , ce sera plus rentable !



_Pour la RAM, tout à fait d'accord avec toi 
Mais pour le bruit, les performances et les vibrations du 7.200 t/m, pas vrai du tout.  _


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Mars 2011)

5400 rpm ou 7200 rpm, ça fait du bruit et ça n'avance pas.  Par contre, la consommation d'un SSD ou d'un HDD 5400 ou 7200 rpm, c'est comparable.


----------



## JhonB (3 Mars 2011)

on m'explique pq le mien passe par la pologne alors qu'il doit être livré en Belgique???



> Warsaw, Poland	03/03/2011	17:50	Lecture à l'arrivée
> Almaty, Kazakhstan	03/03/2011	17:24	Lecture au départ
> 03/03/2011	14:21	Lecture à l'arrivée
> Incheon, Korea, Republic of	03/03/2011	10:47	Lecture au départ
> ...


----------



## Schlak (3 Mars 2011)

JhonB a dit:


> on m'explique pq le mien passe par la pologne alors qu'il doit être livré en Belgique???


Ils passent tous par là, ça doit être un des hub d'UPS en Europe.





Coincé à Koeln depuis hier soir, la perspective d'une livraison demain en Bretagne s'éloigne :sick:


----------



## ToN1oP (3 Mars 2011)

Le mien vient de rester toute la journée à Chilly Mazarin (à 13km de son lieu d'arrivée)... Espoir de l'avoir demain pour faire joujou ce week-end...


----------



## JhonB (3 Mars 2011)

De ce que j'ai compris avant, les MBP pour la Belgique passent pas cologne et non par la pologne!


----------



## Hermiod (3 Mars 2011)

Je suis pas sur qu'i y ait un itinéraire unique pour une destination. Par exemple, pour certains Français, il n'y a pas eu passage par la case Pologne...

Et le mien est toujours a Chili-Mazarin aussi. Je suppose qu'ils seront dispatchés dans la nuit pour des livraisons demain...


----------



## JhonB (3 Mars 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> C'est plus affiché sur le site d'UPS...
> 
> 2/3 Livraison
> 1/3 Bruxelles
> ...



De ce que j'ai compris, pour la france ca passe par la pologne et pour la Belgique par Cologne... Je vois pas ce que le mien foutrait a varsovie alors!


----------



## gug (3 Mars 2011)

Merci Etienne 
J'vais surement aller faire un saut chez mon revendeur du coin sous peu


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2011)

fau6il a dit:


> _Pour la RAM, tout à fait d'accord avec toi
> Mais pour le bruit, les performances et les vibrations du 7.200 t/m, pas vrai du tout.  _



J'ai mis un Scorpio Black 500Go dans un MacBook Pro 13" , c'était le cas


----------



## JhonB (3 Mars 2011)

Le mien est a Warsaw, je me dis que s'il arrive a bruxelles ce soir, je peux encore etre livré demain matin !!! Mais est-ce qu'il faut qu'il passe abligatoirement par la GERMANY ? ((( Dites moi que non et qu'il pourrait arriver a BXL ce soir en direct de la pologneee !


----------



## Cidou (3 Mars 2011)

_Chilly Mazarin, France	03/03/2011	22:23	Lecture au départ_

La fin  de l'attente est proche


----------



## Hermiod (3 Mars 2011)

T'as de la chance ! Moi il y est toujours


----------



## Ghostino (3 Mars 2011)

Cidou a dit:


> _Chilly Mazarin, France	03/03/2011	22:23	Lecture au départ_
> 
> La fin  de l'attente est proche



Enfin ca fait plaisir  ils ont fait du bon boulot ^^


----------



## ToN1oP (4 Mars 2011)

Pareil qu'Hermiod... Vivement demain !


----------



## stephlight (4 Mars 2011)

Commande expédiée...


----------



## Ghostino (4 Mars 2011)

Bonjour

Normalement c est le grand jour je suis comme un gosse lol 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h34 ----------

Colis en cours de livraison


----------



## quentinzone (4 Mars 2011)

Es ce quelqu'un sais par ou sa passe entre "Roissy Charles de Gaulle, 					 	 		             	 		            		     France" et "Saint-Etienne" ? Lyon ?


----------



## Ghostino (4 Mars 2011)

quentinzone a dit:


> Es ce quelqu'un sais par ou sa passe entre "Roissy Charles de Gaulle, 					 	 		             	 		            		     France" et "Saint-Etienne" ? Lyon ?



Une fois mon colis recu je posterai mon tracking complet pour les interesses.
Pour moi c passe de l un a lautre direct


----------



## quentinzone (4 Mars 2011)

J'ai donc une chance de le recevoir Aujoud'hui ?


----------



## Ghostino (4 Mars 2011)

Ou est ton colis actuellement ?


----------



## quentinzone (4 Mars 2011)

partie de paris a 8H


----------



## Hermiod (4 Mars 2011)

Il y a peu de chance, je dirais, mais c'est possible...

Le mien est "en cours de livraison"


----------



## Ghostino (4 Mars 2011)

Hermiod a dit:


> Il y a peu de chance, je dirais, mais c'est possible...
> 
> Le mien est "en cours de livraison"



De meme !
Les dernieres heures sont les plus dur lol


----------



## Hermiod (4 Mars 2011)

Le truc que j'aime pas, quand on est livrés le vendredi, c'est que si on tombe sur un livreur flemmard (ça m'est déja arrivé...) qui sonne pas, et colle juste le papier dans la boite aux lettres, on est obligés d'attendre le lundi... Je croise les doigts pour que ce soit pas le même xD


----------



## Ghostino (4 Mars 2011)

Hermiod a dit:


> Le truc que j'aime pas, quand on est livrés le vendredi, c'est que si on tombe sur un livreur flemmard (ça m'est déja arrivé...) qui sonne pas, et colle juste le papier dans la boite aux lettres, on est obligés d'attendre le lundi... Je croise les doigts pour que ce soit pas le même xD



Alors ca me plairait pas du tout ca 
J ai meme laisse ouvert le portail pour qu il monte , je vais pas non plus attendre sur la rue ?


----------



## philming (4 Mars 2011)

Moi il est passé par la pologne ET par Cologne pour une livraison en région parisienne.
Il est parti ce matin 8h de Roissy. Y a t il un espoir d'être livré encore aujourd'hui vous pensez ?

Roissy Charles de Gaulle, France	04/03/2011	8:00	Lecture au départ
04/03/2011	4:36	Lecture à l'arrivée
Koeln, Germany	04/03/2011	3:29	Lecture au départ
Koeln, Germany	03/03/2011	0:41	Lecture d'importation
Koeln, Germany	02/03/2011	22:54	Lecture à l'arrivée
Warsaw, Poland	02/03/2011	21:11	Lecture au départ
02/03/2011	17:48	Lecture à l'arrivée
Koeln, Germany	02/03/2011	12:41	Les donnees du colis sont traitees par les services de douane. En attente de dédouanement. / Remis par les services douaniers. Actuellement en transit pour la livraison.
Almaty, Kazakhstan	02/03/2011	17:20	Lecture au départ
02/03/2011	14:35	Lecture à l'arrivée
Incheon, Korea, Republic of	02/03/2011	11:00	Lecture au départ
02/03/2011	9:26	Lecture à l'arrivée
Shanghai, China	02/03/2011	6:45	Lecture au départ
Shanghai, China	01/03/2011	21:28	Lecture d'exportation
Koeln, Germany	01/03/2011	9:07	Les donnees du colis sont traitees par les services de douane. En attente de dédouanement.
Shanghai, China	28/02/2011	22:55	Lecture au départ
28/02/2011	19:11	Lecture de l'origine
China	28/02/2011	8:16	Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS


----------



## Ghostino (4 Mars 2011)

Je sais pas du tout pour la region parisienne 

Tin ya un livreur qui vient de passer pour livrer le netbookde mon frere , il ma fait peur je croyais que c etait mon mac : bah non


----------



## Cidou (4 Mars 2011)

Hermiod a dit:


> Le truc que j'aime pas, quand on est livrés le vendredi, c'est que si on tombe sur un livreur flemmard (ça m'est déja arrivé...) qui sonne pas, et colle juste le papier dans la boite aux lettres, on est obligés d'attendre le lundi... Je croise les doigts pour que ce soit pas le même xD


merci de nous rassurer... 

Le mien est arrivé à un centre tout proche de chez moi ce matin à 4h00 mais n'est pas encore "en cours de livraison", ça sera peut-être pour cet aprem alors


----------



## Ghostino (4 Mars 2011)

Cidou a dit:


> merci de nous rassurer...
> 
> Le mien est arrivé à un centre tout proche de chez moi ce matin à 4h00 mais n'est pas encore "en cours de livraison", ça sera peut-être pour cet aprem alors



Moi il etait a a peine 7 km de chez moi a 7h du matin et je l ai tjrs pas 

C rageant de se dire qu il est si pres et de pas pouvoir le chercher


----------



## Hermiod (4 Mars 2011)

Pareil: c'était a 10 minutes de chez moi. Quitte à attendre, j'aurais préféré aller le chercher moi même directement... ^^


----------



## Ghostino (4 Mars 2011)

RECU

A l instant meme , carton impeccable
Je l ouvre, fait quelques photos et je poste ca 

Trop content j espere que vous aurez vite les votre

Merci Ups


----------



## philming (4 Mars 2011)

Commandé / expédié quand ?
Tu peux poster le tracking complet stp ?


----------



## Cidou (4 Mars 2011)

Ghostino a dit:


> RECU
> 
> A l instant meme , carton impeccable
> Je l ouvre, fait quelques photos et je poste ca
> ...


héhé


----------



## Ghostino (4 Mars 2011)

philming a dit:


> Commandé / expédié quand ?
> Tu peux poster le tracking complet stp ?




Oui tkt j ai pris une capture d ecran de mon iphone jenvoie ca tte a l heure mais en attendant je peut te donner qq infos att :

Commande le 25
Expedie le 26
Chilly mazarin hier 
Arrive au depot a cote de chez moi ce matin a 7h45 donc environ 3h apres j etais livre

Je donne plus dinfo tte a l heure
Je fais les tofs je met en route le mac et je poste 
A tte


----------



## Schlak (4 Mars 2011)

Le mien viens de quitter CdG pile 3 jours après l'expédition d'Apple, mais va sans doute passer 3 jours dans un entrepôt en attendant lundi 
C'est trop injuste !






Je suis aussi preneur pour ton tracking UPS Gosthino, amuse toi


----------



## Pascal_TTH (4 Mars 2011)

Je n'avais pas eu le temps de mettre les photos avant :


----------



## philming (4 Mars 2011)

Pareil pour moi sclak. Nos ordis sont tj ensemble ;-)


----------



## DarkMoineau (4 Mars 2011)

Mettre une photo d'un minou sur ce forum! Quelle vulgarité! ^^

Sinon très belle machine 

Mais l'intérieur est plus intéressant a mes yeux ^^


----------



## Ghostino (4 Mars 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Je n'avais pas eu le temps de mettre les photos avant :



Merci on aura presque les memes tofs ^^


----------



## philming (4 Mars 2011)

Vous faites comment au niveau de la batterie ? Vous la chargez a bloc dans un premier temps puis déchargez + 5h a vide pour la calibrer comme il faut, dès le départ ?


----------



## Ekow (4 Mars 2011)

Belle bête (le chat )


----------



## Llyod (4 Mars 2011)

La classe 
J'adore la comparaison avec le windaube :love:


----------



## Ghostino (4 Mars 2011)

Voilà je vous écris de mon mac, ca tourne nikel, l'écran n'a (à première vu) aucun pixels mort, la coque n'a pas de rayures.

Pour l'instant que du bonheur =)
Les photos sont bientôt la ^^

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h18 ----------

Voila les photos de la bête :
































Le tracking je le met juste après


----------



## Cidou (4 Mars 2011)

Ça y est, le livreur UPS vient de passer :love:


----------



## Ghostino (4 Mars 2011)

Cidou a dit:


> Ça y est, le livreur UPS vient de passer :love:



C'est la tournée lol BRAVO
Elles sont pas belles mes photos


----------



## Hermiod (4 Mars 2011)

Raaaah jsuis le dernier du lot à attendre le mien !
Il va se dépecher un peu, le livreur ? :rateau:


----------



## Ghostino (4 Mars 2011)

Et voilà le tracking pour les interessés :





Sinon maintenant j'installe quoi lol ? Ya des logiciels "indispenseables ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (4 Mars 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Mettre une photo d'un minou sur ce forum! Quelle vulgarité! ^^
> 
> Sinon très belle machine
> 
> Mais l'intérieur est plus intéressant a mes yeux ^^


 
Tout à fait. S'il y avait eu une révision de la coque, j'aurais trouvé le temps pour mettre des photos plus tôt et en plus grand nombre. 



philming a dit:


> Vous faites comment au niveau de la batterie ? Vous la chargez a bloc dans un premier temps puis déchargez + 5h a vide pour la calibrer comme il faut, dès le départ ?


 
Surtout pas. Le mieux, c'est de ne rien faire que d'utiliser le portable normalement. On est à l'époque des batterie Lithium-Polymère et les techniques ancestrales datant du Nickel-Cadmium sont à proscrire. Il y a de l'électronique en relation avec la batterie pour gérer au mieux la charge et la décharge. Pas besoin d'un cycle pour que la puce de gestion sache quelles sont les tension en ampérage vu qu'elles sont mesurées directement. 

Les seuls conseils d'actualité sont par ordre d'importance :
- *Ne JAMAIS tenter de vider la batterie jusqu'à 0*
- Utiliser la batterie au moins une fois par mois (décharge puis recharge complète d'une fois)
- Eteindre ou mettre en veille dès qu'OS X prévient / éviter d'aller à moins de 5~10%
- Eviter les cycles courts (xx minutes sur batterie, yy minutes sur secteur et ainsi de suite)
- Préférer les recharges complètes


----------



## philming (4 Mars 2011)

Pourtant Apple préconise le vidage plus que complet de la batterie pour son entretient ? Charger a bloc + 2h, puis décgarger à bloc + 5h, recharger a bloc...
Ce que tu décris c'est ce que j'ai fait avec mon ancien MbP : résultat : batterie HS à 200 cycles... C'est ce que j'aimerai éviter ce coup ci...


----------



## Hermiod (4 Mars 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Surtout pas. Le mieux, c'est de ne rien faire que d'utiliser le portable normalement. On est à l'époque des batterie Lithium-Polymère et les techniques ancestrales datant du Nickel-Cadmium sont à proscrire. Il y a de l'électronique en relation avec la batterie pour gérer au mieux la charge et la décharge. Pas besoin d'un cycle pour que la puce de gestion sache quelles sont les tension en ampérage vu qu'elles sont mesurées directement.
> 
> Les seuls conseils d'actualité sont par ordre d'importance :
> - *Ne JAMAIS tenter de vider la batterie jusqu'à 0*
> ...



Pourtant, c'est ce qu'Apple préconise de commencer par faire...


----------



## ToN1oP (4 Mars 2011)

Moi non plus je l'ai toujours pas reçu, on est deux... Et en plus il est même pas écrit qu'il est en livraison !!


----------



## Hermiod (4 Mars 2011)

Ah, toi c'est encore pire :/


----------



## Ghostino (4 Mars 2011)

Mais quel con que je suis, je me suis trompé de mdp admin et j'arrive plus à m'en souvenir, je fais quoi ? :mouais:

Reinstall ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (4 Mars 2011)

Hermiod a dit:


> Pourtant, c'est ce qu'Apple préconise de commencer par faire...


 
Où ? En tout cas, pas ici !


----------



## ToN1oP (4 Mars 2011)

Hahaha, merci Hermiod, t'as réussi à me foutre encore plus les boules !

Pour le mdp, oublie pas de tenter sans (on sait jamais) ! Sinon... je vois pas trop d'autre solution :/


----------



## Ghostino (4 Mars 2011)

J'ai trouvé une astuce en redemarrant sur le cd d'install je vais essayer 

Je commence bien moi avec mon mac 

Je vous tiens au courant


----------



## philming (4 Mars 2011)

La non mais la oui...

Pour le mot de passe t'es foutu, plus qu'a jeter l'ordi. (tu me dis ou est ta beine avant hein...)


----------



## Cidou (4 Mars 2011)

ToN1oP a dit:


> Moi non plus je l'ai toujours pas reçu, on est deux... Et en plus il est même pas écrit qu'il est en livraison !!


Ça veut rien dire, le mien non plus n'est jamais passé par l'étape en cours de livraison pourtant je l'ai eu ce matin 

Mon tracking UPS :


----------



## philming (4 Mars 2011)

6 heures pour faire Roissy Chilly mazarin... :-/
Ca traine, ca traine !!! ;-)


----------



## Hermiod (4 Mars 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Où ? En tout cas, pas ici !



Mais ici, si. Et ils précisent bien: "Vous devez effectuer cette procédure lorsque vous utilisez votre ordinateur pour la première fois et par la suite, à des intervalles réguliers, espacés de quelques mois".

EDIT: Au temps pour moi, j'ai été devancé...  Merci philming !


----------



## pirouet (4 Mars 2011)

philming a dit:


> *La non mais la oui...*
> 
> Pour le mot de passe t'es foutu, plus qu'a jeter l'ordi. (tu me dis ou est ta beine avant hein...)



ça paraît assez clair, en effet


----------



## Pascal_TTH (4 Mars 2011)

philming a dit:


> La non mais la oui...
> 
> Pour le mot de passe t'es foutu, plus qu'a jeter l'ordi. (tu me dis ou est ta beine avant hein...)



J'ai mal lu ton message original en fait. :rateau: Ce qu'Apple conseille, c'est un cycle complet d'entrée de jeu. Ce qui est TRES important, c'est ceci :



> *Conseil* : lorsque la batterie est vide, l&#8217;ordinateur est obligé  de passer en suspension d&#8217;activité. *La batterie conserve en fait une  réserve au-delà du niveau « vide »* afin de maintenir l&#8217;ordinateur en  suspension d&#8217;activité pendant un certain temps. Une fois la batterie  réellement épuisée, l&#8217;ordinateur est forcé de s&#8217;éteindre.


C'est tenter d'aller en dessous de ce niveau vide qui est mortel pour une batterie. La réaction chimique devient irréversible. C'est le genre de coup qui fait perdre 5 Wh facilement...


Sinon, je pense que je vais monter mon Crucial M225 128 Go et attendre Lion pour mettre le C300. J'ai pas vraiment envie de dégrader inutilement un SSD de 256 Go parce que Snow Leopard ne gère pas le TRIM.


----------



## Ghostino (4 Mars 2011)

Aie j'ai bien réussi à changer le pass mais maintenant le trousseau session ne reconnait pas le nouveau mdp je fais quoi ?


----------



## Hermiod (4 Mars 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> J'ai mal lu ton message original en fait. :rateau: Ce qu'Apple conseille, c'est un cycle complet d'entrée de jeu. Ce qui est TRES important, c'est ceci :
> 
> C'est tenter d'aller en dessous de ce niveau vide qui est mortel pour une batterie. La réaction chimique devient irréversible. C'est le genre de coup qui fait perdre 5 Wh facilement...



Je sais pas, la note parle du recalibrage de la batterie qui serait à faire à la première utilisation. Or, pour le faire, il faut bien vider complètement la batterie non ? (d'où l'intérêt de laisser 5h après que le Mac se soit éteint)


----------



## Ghostino (4 Mars 2011)

Ouf c'est bon tout est réglé, ca à mal débuté mdr

Sinon vous avez des logiciels indispensables à me recommander (Onyx j'ai deja mis^^) ?

Merci


----------



## philming (4 Mars 2011)

On t'as déja répondu ! Tu jettes !
;-)

Bon alors je pige plus rien. Apple dit dans le lien que j'ai donné qu'il faut de temps en temps dechatger a mort la batterie (decharger jusqu'a extinction, attendre encore 5 heures au moins, pui srecharger. Il me semble avoir fait ca a un moment, et que l'ordi avait fini par s'eteindre justement. C'est pads ce qu'Apple préconise ?
Au final on fait quoi pour assurer un max de longévité a la batterie ?


----------



## Rémi M (4 Mars 2011)

Pour maintenir une batterie en bonne santé, il faut l'utiliser régulièrement


----------



## Cidou (4 Mars 2011)

Bon, la coque Unibody on commence à connaître. Mais puisque je n'ai pas vu de dalle matte dans vos photos, une petite juste à côté de la fenêtre


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2011)

Il est plus beau comme ça .

Sublime même .


----------



## DarkMoineau (4 Mars 2011)

Je crois que mon prochain MacBook Quelquechose sera avec une dalle Mat


----------



## philming (4 Mars 2011)

J'aime bien le cadre noir moi. L'alu, c'est ce que j'ai sur mon MbP Early 08, c'ets presque pour ca que je l'ai gardé en dalle brillante...


----------



## Cidou (4 Mars 2011)

philming a dit:


> On t'as déja répondu ! Tu jettes !
> ;-)
> 
> Bon alors je pige plus rien. Apple dit dans le lien que j'ai donné qu'il faut de temps en temps dechatger a mort la batterie (decharger jusqu'a extinction, attendre encore 5 heures au moins, pui srecharger. Il me semble avoir fait ca a un moment, et que l'ordi avait fini par s'eteindre justement. C'est pads ce qu'Apple préconise ?
> Au final on fait quoi pour assurer un max de longévité a la batterie ?


Tu fais confiance à Apple et tu arrêtes de te prendre la tête


----------



## Ghostino (4 Mars 2011)

Très beau la dalle mat je l'aurais pris si seulement ca existait sur 13"


----------



## claud (4 Mars 2011)

Ghostino a dit:


> mais maintenant le trousseau session ne reconnait pas le nouveau mdp je fais quoi ?



Trousseau d'accès/Fichier

1° Supprimer le trousseau
2°Nouveau trousseau
3°Désigner trousseau "session" comme trousseau par défaut


----------



## Ghostino (4 Mars 2011)

claud a dit:


> Trousseau d'accès/Fichier
> 
> 1° Supprimer le trousseau
> 2°Nouveau trousseau
> 3°Désigner trousseau "session" comme trousseau par défaut



Ok mais dois-je les maintenir verrouiller (cadenas fermé) ou deverouillé ?


----------



## claud (4 Mars 2011)

Ghostino a dit:


> Ok mais dois-je les maintenir verrouiller (cadenas fermé) ou deverouillé ?


Tu trouveras la réponse dans l'aide de trousseau d'accès.

En pratique fais comme c'était avant (c.à.d. actuellement)

Le trousseau se déverrouille lorsque tu ouvres ta session.


----------



## Ghostino (4 Mars 2011)

claud a dit:


> Tu trouveras la réponse dans l'aide de trousseau d'accès.
> 
> En pratique fais comme c'était avant (c.à.d. actuellement)
> 
> Le trousseau se déverrouille lorsque tu ouvres ta session.



Ok merci tout va bien

Maintenant je voudrais savoir : je compte mettre un ssd très bientot mais je n'ose pas installer trop d'appli maintenant vu que je serait obliger de faire une clean install pour le ssd, ya t'il un moyen de retrouver mes applis ? (un clone) ?


----------



## gug (4 Mars 2011)

Ca y est ... j'ai craiqué.
Suis passé chez mon revendeur aujourd'hui passé ma commande :rose:
Opté pour le 2nd 15" option HR anti-reflet. DD d'origine et 8Go de Ram (non officielle, moins chère car 200 en pour pour 4go... ca fait cher le Go

Par contre, il était en train de bidouiller un MBA en SSD... roooo c'est magique la vitesse d'ouverture des Appli !!! Test pour MSWord qui, sur mon MB actuel met 6 ou 7sec à s'ouvrir, n'a mis que 2sec à s'ouvrir 

impressionnant !!


----------



## claud (4 Mars 2011)

Ghostino a dit:


> (un clone) ?



Un clone :
cf par exemple http://www.osxfacile.com/clone.html

Et TM :
cf par exemple http://www.osxfacile.com/timemachine.html

Tous les macusers (en principe) vivent avec l'un ou l'autre ou (le mieux) avec les deux.


----------



## Ghostino (4 Mars 2011)

claud a dit:


> Un clone :
> cf par exemple http://www.osxfacile.com/clone.html
> 
> Et TM :
> ...



Salut oui j'y ai pensé à un clone mais n'est ce pas plus propre de refaire une clean install ? Pour etre sur de n'avoir aucun problème ?


----------



## claud (4 Mars 2011)

Ghostino a dit:


> Salut oui j'y ai pensé à un clone mais n'est ce pas plus propre de refaire une clean install ? Pour etre sur de n'avoir aucun problème ?


Ce n'est pas plus propre mais c'est plus "jouissif".
(perso c'est sans doute ce que je ferai)

Au surplus il faut bien de temps en temps faire une clean install pour ne pas perdre la main même si c'est devenu très rarement nécéssaire.


----------



## Ghostino (4 Mars 2011)

claud a dit:


> Ce n'est pas plus propre mais c'est plus "jouissif".
> (perso c'est sans doute ce que je ferai)
> 
> Au surplus il faut bien de temps en temps faire une clean install pour ne pas perdre la main même si c'est devenu très rarement nécéssaire.



Ok donc je vais faire ça alors tant pis je réinstallerai 
En tout cas pour l'instant je suis enchanté de mon nouveau mbp, il à l'air plus silencieux (même sans avoir encore le sdd) et moins chaud que mon modèle de 2009 que j'avais 

A+


----------



## Schlak (4 Mars 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Je vais installer Windows 7 pour faire des benchs de jeux.



Tu as lancé quelques jeux ? Ça donne quoi alors ?




philming a dit:


> Pareil pour moi sc*H*lak. Nos ordis sont tj ensemble ;-)



Le voilà rendu à Chilly-Mazarin pour moi, demain il est à Rennes, et lundi chez moi, enffiiinnn 
3 jours pour faire Shangaï-Paris en 6 étapes, 3 jours pour faire Paris-Bretagne, saleté de week-end


----------



## Pascal_TTH (4 Mars 2011)

Aller hop ! J'ai monté un "vieux" SSD Crucial M225 de 128 Go en attendant le C300. Le boot passe 23 à 17 secondes. A mon avis, ça ne baissera pas, même avec un SSD plus rapide. C'est le temps d'initialisation de l'EFI qui devient long !  L'arrêt du MacBook Pro est immédiat. 

Aucune application parmi celles livrées avec le Mac n'a besoin de 2 rebonds pour se lancer. Les SSD sont déjà terribles sous Windows 7, mais sous OS X qui est plus léger et réactif, le mot instantané prend tout son sens. :love:


----------



## Ghostino (4 Mars 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Aller hop ! J'ai monté un "vieux" SSD Crucial M225 de 128 Go en attendant le C300. Le boot passe 23 à 17 secondes. A mon avis, ça ne baissera pas, même avec un SSD plus rapide. C'est le temps d'initialisation de l'EFI qui devient long !  L'arrêt du MacBook Pro est immédiat.
> 
> Aucune application parmi celles livrées avec le Mac n'a besoin de 2 rebonds pour se lancer. Les SSD sont déjà terribles sous Windows 7, mais sous OS X qui est plus léger et réactif, le mot instantané prend tout son sens. :love:



Ah tu me fais envie avec ton ssd, mais bon pour le moment je le trouve deja rapide (boot en 30s) alors avec le sdd ca va donner^^


----------



## Kriquet (4 Mars 2011)

la dalle mate c'est ce qu'ils appellent "glossy" ?


----------



## imonky (4 Mars 2011)

HELPPP, les gars jai besoin de vous , je vient d'appelé la fnac, et il mon dit que leurs commande etait en preparation !!!

Ca risque d'etre long encore??


----------



## Ghostino (4 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> la dalle mate c'est ce qu'ils appellent "glossy" ?



Non ca c'est brillant normalement c'est antiglare le mat


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2011)

Ouais , et mat c'est brillant en Anglais , tu ne savais pas ? :rateau:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (4 Mars 2011)

Voilà un petit tableau avec les résultats issus de Xbench 1.3 pour comparer les performances du disque dur Toshiba de 750 Go d'origine avec un Crucial M225 128 Go (Indlynx Barefoot) : 








Tant que j'y suis, voici quelques tests réalisés sous Windows 7 64 bits pour pouvoir comparer avec mon Acer Timeline X 4820TG (Core i3-330m 2,13 GHz Dual Core HyperThreading sans Turbo, Radeon HD 5650 1 Go, 4 Go DDR3-1066, 500 Go 5400 rpm, 600 ) et mon MacBook Pro 8.2 (Core i7-2720QM 2,2 GHz Quad Core HyperThreading Turbo à 3,3 GHz, Radeon HD 6750 1 Go, 4 Go DDR3-1333, 750 Go 5400 rpm, 2000 ). Les tests graphiques sont en 1280x768 ou 1280x800, seule résolution commune. Dans tous les jeux, j'ai mis l'AA en 4x, les trois premiers, tout est réglé au maximum, Crysis preset en High et les deux derniers en medium. J'ai aussi testé en résolution native 1440x900 sur le MacBook Pro.







Le plus gros score est le mieux...


----------



## Ghostino (4 Mars 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Voilà un petit tableau avec les résultats issus de Xbench 1.3 pour comparer les performances du disque dur Toshiba de 750 Go d'origine avec un Crucial M225 128 Go (Indlynx Barefoot) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya pas photos ^^

Sinon c'est bien un Torx 6 pour démonter le ssd hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2011)

Oui


----------



## Schlak (4 Mars 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Le plus gros score est le mieux...



Ca m'a l'air tout bon ca, merci pour les tests 
Avec tous les jeux gourmand qui s'annonce (The Witcher 2, Dragon Age 2, Assassin's Creed 2 Brotherhood, The Elder Scrolls 5 Skyrim, Crysis 2, Battlefield 3, quelle année ), il était temps que je remplace mon vieux MacBook Pro 2007 avec sa 8600M GT.


----------



## pirouet (4 Mars 2011)

Est-ce qu'il y en a qui ont pris l'option DD 500Go 7200tr au lieu du 750Go 5400Tr de base ?
On me dit que le 7200 vibre beaucoup et consomme un peu plus. Vous avez des infos/remarques là dessus ? 

EDIT : C'est vrai, je l'enlève


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2011)

Jamais dit "beaucoup" plus


----------



## Schlak (4 Mars 2011)

pirouet a dit:


> Est-ce qu'il y en a qui ont pris l'option DD 500Go 7200tr au lieu du 750Go 5400Tr de base ?
> On me dit que le 7200 vibre beaucoup et consomme beaucoup plus. Vous avez des infos/remarques là dessus ?



J'ai pris l'option, je te dirais ca lundi 
Sur mon MacBook Pro de 2007, j'ai échanger mon 120go@5400 d'origine par un 500@7200 l'année dernière est c'est vrai qu'il est plus bruyant, mais rien de dramatique non plus.


----------



## pirouet (4 Mars 2011)

Schlak a dit:


> J'ai pris l'option, je te dirais ca lundi
> Sur mon MacBook Pro de 2007, j'ai échanger mon 120go@5400 d'origine par un 500@7200 l'année dernière est c'est vrai qu'il est plus bruyant, mais rien de dramatique non plus.



Oui, je veux bien un retour, parce que bon. Je ne voudrais pas de vibrations ou bruit trop intense


----------



## pernil (5 Mars 2011)

Roissy Charles de Gaulle, France	05/03/2011	5:41	Lecture à l'arrivée


et il en va que sortir lundi 

et j'habite a paris


----------



## imonky (5 Mars 2011)

Hey tout le monde , je fait encore appel a votre grand savoir =) , étant débutante sur mac ! Et apple store , je voulais savoir SSSI  , les délais de 24H pour la livraison de MACBOOK PRO son réel?

Ou alors est ce que c'est pipo , parce que j'attend toujours la première livraison de MBP 13" a ma fnac, leurs commande est soit disant en préparation , mais j'ai pas envi de me faire remboursé attendre 1 semaine sur l'apple store pour qu'au final la fnac les réceptionnes..... 

Merci de vos réponse ;


----------



## pirouet (5 Mars 2011)

imonky a dit:


> Hey tout le monde , je fait encore appel a votre grand savoir =) , étant débutante sur mac ! Et apple store , je voulais savoir SSSI  , les délais de 24H pour la livraison de MACBOOK PRO son réel?
> 
> Ou alors est ce que c'est pipo , parce que j'attend toujours la première livraison de MBP 13" a ma fnac, leurs commande est soit disant en préparation , mais j'ai pas envi de me faire remboursé attendre 1 semaine sur l'apple store pour qu'au final la fnac les réceptionnes.....
> 
> Merci de vos réponse ;



C'est un délai réel, après tu as le délai de livraison (partant de chine), du moins dans l'heure actuelle des choses, ça part de là-bas sans vouloir dire de bêtise


----------



## Ghostino (5 Mars 2011)

imonky a dit:


> Hey tout le monde , je fait encore appel a votre grand savoir =) , étant débutante sur mac ! Et apple store , je voulais savoir SSSI  , les délais de 24H pour la livraison de MACBOOK PRO son réel?
> 
> Ou alors est ce que c'est pipo , parce que j'attend toujours la première livraison de MBP 13" a ma fnac, leurs commande est soit disant en préparation , mais j'ai pas envi de me faire remboursé attendre 1 semaine sur l'apple store pour qu'au final la fnac les réceptionnes.....
> 
> Merci de vos réponse ;



Oui je confirme j ai recu mon macbook dans les delais indiques, aucun soucis


----------



## imonky (5 Mars 2011)

A oui okai, cest un beau pipo quand meme...;

Délais de livraison OK, mais cela serais quand meme plus intéressant de savoir le temps, entre la commande (sous entendu payement) et livraison au docile.. 

Et ca aucun moyen de connaitre avant d'acheter?


----------



## pirouet (5 Mars 2011)

imonky a dit:


> A oui okai, cest un beau pipo quand meme...;
> 
> Délais de livraison OK, mais cela serais quand meme plus intéressant de savoir le temps, entre la commande (sous entendu payement) et livraison au docile..
> 
> Et ca aucun moyen de connaitre avant d'acheter?



Ben cela ne dépend pas vraiment d'Apple (le délai de livraison). La durée indiquée (par exemple sous 24h), c'est le délai sous lequel s'engage apple à expédier la machine.

Je te dirais de compter 4 jours actuellement pour le délai de livraison sur les nouveaux modèles.
Pour le refurb, aucune idée !


----------



## imonky (5 Mars 2011)

A okai, encore heureux que ce ne soit pas en semaine ! ^^

Bon je vais attendre , encore attendre alors ... Etant donné que ma commande est en "préparation" d'apres la Fnac .


Merci de vos réponses !


----------



## gug (5 Mars 2011)

Il y a un délai bien plus important si on opte pour l'option HR angli-glare pour le 15" selon mon revendeur. (commandé hier chez lui, il m a annoncé 10 "bons" jours de délai.


----------



## Schlak (5 Mars 2011)

philming a dit:


> Pareil pour moi sclak. Nos ordis sont tj ensemble ;-)



Tu en es où toi ?
Le mien, commandé samedi dernier a disparu depuis ce matin 3h, soit le temps de faire 3x le trajet vers Rennes où il est censé aller :mouais:
En plus la date de livraison viens de passer de lundi à mardi


----------



## pirouet (5 Mars 2011)

gug a dit:


> Il y a un délai bien plus important si on opte pour l'option HR angli-glare pour le 15" selon mon revendeur. (commandé hier chez lui, il m a annoncé 10 "bons" jours de délai.


oui, pour l'antiglare 1 à 3 jours selon Apple. En gros, ils expédient en 2-3jours + 4-5 jours de livraison. On peut arrondir à 8-9 jours ~ ( car ce sont des délais en jours ouvrables et ils ne livrent ni le samedi, ni le dimanche ).


----------



## Aidreon (5 Mars 2011)

Idem pour moi Schlak... Parti ce matin de chilly (pour aller ou, les centres étant fermés le samedi? ) et livraison qui était prévue lundi qui passe a mardi!

Je pense que ca va changer lundi tres tôt pour une livraison dans la journée, je ne vois pas pourquoi il prendrait 1 jour alors qu'il a pour ma part 200Kms a faire pour arriver


----------



## salamèche (5 Mars 2011)

Bon ce macbook pro i7 (clavier querty ici) je l'ai depui mardi dernier, mais pas trop eu le temps de faire grand chose). Achete a l'apple tsyore de Glasgow, paye (1849£) !go de vram, $go de ram (pingre) bon la sensation d'avoir le meilleur portable de l'univers (2.2 grz) mon logiciel le plus important: Aperture. Photoshop inutile (Je crois, je tente pixelmator). J'avais fais une grosse erreur avec mon macbook noir). Je crois que celui ci fait l'affaire. je posterai au fur et a mesure de mes impressions. SSD? trop cher pour le moment.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (5 Mars 2011)

Je viens de passer dans un MediaMarkt près de chez moi et ils ont tous les MacBook Pro 2011 en stock.


----------



## Ghostino (5 Mars 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Je viens de passer dans un MediaMarkt près de chez moi et ils ont tous les MacBook Pro 2011 en stock.



 

Sinon ils nous les sortent quand les Vertex 3, c'est que je l'attend moi mon ssd  ?


----------



## salamèche (5 Mars 2011)

Ghostino a dit:


> Sinon ils nous les sortent quand les Vertex 3, c'est que je l'attend moi mon ssd  ?



SSD ce era dans deux ans pour mis , ils baiseront de prix. facile a changer. dans 5 ans il n'y aura plus de HD, et sans doue beaucoup d'autres évolutions a venir. quand je repense a mon imac bondi bleu de 98: $go de HD ^mo de graphique et 32 mo de ram a la livraison...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (5 Mars 2011)

Ghostino a dit:


> Sinon ils nous les sortent quand les Vertex 3, c'est que je l'attend moi mon ssd  ?


 
Mi-mars dans le meilleur des cas.  Lundi midi, j'aurai mon C300. Il me suffira.  Quand je vois déjà comme il arrache avec le M225...


----------



## Ghostino (5 Mars 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Mi-mars dans le meilleur des cas.  Lundi midi, j'aurai mon C300. Il me suffira.  Quand je vois déjà comme il arrache avec le M225...



Ok cool =) C'est vrai que qu'on pourrais attendre 2 ans quand tout les HDD seront remplacés mais bon dans ce cas la je m'achèterai jamais rien


----------



## imonky (5 Mars 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Je viens de passer dans un MediaMarkt près de chez moi et ils ont tous les MacBook Pro 2011 en stock.



Arrete ! Je suis verte .... Tu es de Bruxelles? Si oui cest le MM de city 2 ? Merci des réponses.... qui me reste en travers de la gorges sachant que le mien est payé et en préparation u_u


----------



## Pascal_TTH (5 Mars 2011)

C'était au MediaMarkt d'Herstal. Les 5 nouveaux modèles étaient présents en quantités variables : 2 ou 3 MacBook Pro 17 pouces, 5 MacBook Pro 15 pouces (2 gros et 3 petits) et une dizaine de MacBook Pro 13 pouces (pas regardé le détail). 

Le vendeur mettait aussi les modèles 2010 en vente à prix cassé. Mais je n'ai pas trouvés les prix aussi agressifs sur les anciens que par le passé. Il n'y avais que quelques exemplaires en plus...


----------



## imonky (5 Mars 2011)

Ah liege, pas de regret ! , Merci de tes réponses .


----------



## Log_Boy (6 Mars 2011)

Petite question, je viens de faire un bench de mon SSD Crucial 128gb firmware 00006, est ce que ça vous parait OK ? J'ai aucune idée d'un résultat ok pour ce genre de truc... Il me parait un peu faible en écriture mais quand je lis les specs sur la boite ça tombe bien dans ces eaux la, le 256gb est plus rapide non ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (6 Mars 2011)

C'est normal, pour un 128 Go. C'est le 256 Go qui dépasse 200 Mo/s en écriture.


----------



## Log_Boy (6 Mars 2011)

Bon ça va, en tout cas c'est clair que ça change la vie un SSD, les applis s'ouvrent en une demi seconde... J'avais quelques soucis de lenteur au début avec le firmware 0002 mais depuis le 6 plus aucun soucis, ça dépote sévère ^^
Des que les vertex 3 seront dispo je pense que je me prendrais un 256, ces nouveaux MacBook pro sont de vrais petites bombes.


----------



## Ghostino (6 Mars 2011)

Log_Boy a dit:


> Bon ça va, en tout cas c'est clair que ça change la vie un SSD, les applis s'ouvrent en une demi seconde... J'avais quelques soucis de lenteur au début avec le firmware 0002 mais depuis le 6 plus aucun soucis, ça dépote sévère ^^
> Des que les vertex 3 seront dispo je pense que je me prendrais un 256, ces nouveaux MacBook pro sont de vrais petites bombes.



Je te le concède je suis content de mon nouveau mbp^^
Avec mon prochain Vertex 3+DD d'origine dans l'optibay ca va dépoter


----------



## Ekow (6 Mars 2011)

Bon et bien cédant à cette société de consommation et disposant de peu de moyen mais d'une grosse quantité de stockage chez moi, j'ai craqué !

J'ai commandé un SSD C300 64Go à 87 chez LDLC grace aux 2 codes promo (SSD7 et CRUC12 pour rappel...).

Je vais donc pouvoir grace à lui découvrir les joies du boot ultra rapide, au confort d'utilisation (j'entend le 5400 d'origine !) et surtout, pouvoir faire de vrais sauvegardes ! (Oui quand j'ai plus de 200Go à sauvegarder d'un coup sur le DD d'origine, j'ai la flemme , là je n'aurais pas le choix puisqu'il va souvent falloir faire le ménage.)

Donc j'ai hate de le recevoir !


----------



## Cidou (7 Mars 2011)

@Ekow :  Super bonne affaire ! J'vais peut être me laisser tenter aussi, les vertex 3 étant annoncés assez cher ! Il faut que je regarde si 64go peuvent me suffire, sachant que le 500go d'origine ira dans l'opti bay


----------



## Ray_Mee (7 Mars 2011)

Sur l'AS, j'ai commandé un 17' avec un i5 et 8 Go de RAM, le 21/02 j'ai reçu un message le 24/02 pour me dire que ma commande serait transformée en i7 nouveau modèle, j'en ai reçu la facture datée du 26/02, mais jamais plus je n'ai eu de nouvelles de traçabilité de livraison.

?

Les autres clients du 17' ont-ils le même retour ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (7 Mars 2011)

Crucial C300 256 Go reçu !


----------



## pernil (7 Mars 2011)

Chilly Mazarin, France	07/03/2011	13:12	Lecture à l'arrivée
Roissy Charles de Gaulle, France	07/03/2011	8:00	Lecture au départ

JE LE VEUX!

j'habite a paris, est-ce que j'ai une chance de dormir avec lui aujourdhui?


----------



## pirouet (7 Mars 2011)

@Cidou : tu as pris le DD 500Go 7200 rpm sur ton 15" ? Niveau bruit/vibration, tu l'entends pas trop ?


----------



## Ghostino (7 Mars 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Crucial C300 256 Go reçu !



Alors tes impressions ? 
Moi j'ai pris un optibay donc au niveau du vertex 3 un 64 go suffira peut être ?
Mac OS X prend combien de place à la base ?


----------



## newmac59 (7 Mars 2011)

Salut tt le monde, comme vous j'ai cédé a la tentation du cru 2011 pfuiiii

Mais j'ai déjà une question vous avez eu le numéro de "colis" rapidement ou pas ? car moi depuis le 3 c marqué expédié mais a part ca rien de plus ....

C'est vrai moi aussi j'aimerais savoir par ou il passe


----------



## Pascal_TTH (7 Mars 2011)

C'est aussi beau à l'intérieur qu'à l'extérieur. Et zou, le SSD de 256 Go ! :love:


----------



## Ghostino (7 Mars 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> C'est aussi beau à l'intérieur qu'à l'extérieur. Et zou, le SSD de 256 Go ! :love:



Joli  Facile à installer ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (7 Mars 2011)

Très ! 10 vis Philips pour le fond de la coque, 2 vis philips pour le mécaniseme de rétention et enfin 4 plots Trox sur le disque... Aucune difficulté technique, dix minutes en prennant tout son temps. Quand je pense à la galère pour la génération avant l'Unibody. :hein:


----------



## pirouet (7 Mars 2011)

newmac59 a dit:


> Salut tt le monde, comme vous j'ai cédé a la tentation du cru 2011 pfuiiii
> 
> Mais j'ai déjà une question vous avez eu le numéro de "colis" rapidement ou pas ? car moi depuis le 3 c marqué expédié mais a part ca rien de plus ....
> 
> C'est vrai moi aussi j'aimerais savoir par ou il passe



Site UPS > numéro de suivi (tu rentres ton numéro de suivi transporteur) > suivi ?



Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Très ! 10 vis Philips pour le fond de la  coque, 2 vis philips *pour le mécaniseme de rétention* et enfin 4 plots  Trox sur le disque... Aucune difficulté technique, dix minutes en  prennant tout son temps. Quand je pense à la galère pour la génération  avant l'Unibody. :hein:



C'est-à-dire ? Ca ne fait pas sauter la garantie, le fait d'enlever ce mécanisme ?


----------



## Dailyplanet (7 Mars 2011)

Cidou a dit:


> @Ekow : Super bonne affaire ! J'vais peut être me laisser tenter aussi, les vertex 3 étant annoncés assez cher ! Il faut que je regarde si 64go peuvent me suffire, sachant que le 500go d'origine ira dans l'opti bay


 
Peux-tu me dire si le Samsung 1 To (12.5 mm épaisseur) ira dans l'Optibay ?


----------



## newmac59 (7 Mars 2011)

pirouet a dit:


> Site UPS > numéro de suivi (tu rentres ton numéro de suivi transporteur) > suivi ?
> 
> 
> 
> C'est-à-dire ? Ca ne fait pas sauter la garantie, le fait d'enlever ce mécanisme ?




Justement je l'ai pas le numéro d'ou ma question sur le temps entre la commande et son apparition 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h56 ----------




Pascal_TTH a dit:


> C'est aussi beau à l'intérieur qu'à l'extérieur. Et zou, le SSD de 256 Go ! :love:




Tu nous ferais pas un petit test des perfs comme avec les autres ssd , le mien attends son hote ....


----------



## pirouet (7 Mars 2011)

oui, pas bête pour le numéro. Il n'est pas fourni sur les infos d'expédition fournies par Apple ?
Je pense que quelqu'un pourra te répondre mieux que moi ici (notamment ceux qui viennent de recevoir leur machine )


----------



## Cidou (7 Mars 2011)

pirouet a dit:


> @Cidou : tu as pris le DD 500Go 7200 rpm sur ton 15" ? Niveau bruit/vibration, tu l'entends pas trop ?


Non j'ai pris le dd de base (500go à 5400tr/mn) car son destin est de me servir de disque de stockage dans un optibay 

Un 7200tr/mn dans un portable ? J'ai toujours pensé que le jeu n'en valait pas la chandelle, avis perso...


----------



## Ghostino (7 Mars 2011)

Cidou a dit:


> Non j'ai pris le dd de base (500go à 5400tr/mn) car son destin est de me servir de disque de stockage dans un optibay
> 
> Un 7200tr/mn dans un portable ? J'ai toujours pensé que le jeu n'en valait pas la chandelle, avis perso...




Tout a fait je fais pareil


----------



## pirouet (7 Mars 2011)

Cidou a dit:


> Non j'ai pris le dd de base (500go à 5400tr/mn) car son destin est de me servir de disque de stockage dans un optibay
> 
> Un 7200tr/mn dans un portable ? J'ai toujours pensé que le jeu n'en valait pas la chandelle, avis perso...



Ah oui, j'avais oublié que tu avais pris le modèle à 2.0Ghz. Pour le 7200 rpm, on verra bien


----------



## Schlak (7 Mars 2011)

MacBook Pro reçu ce midi, voici le tracking UPS pour ceux qui attendent impatiemment :




2h de migration avec l'assistant pour transférer mes 200 et quelques go depuis l'ancien, un score Geekbench multiplié par 3 (3118 => 10014), que du bonheur 
J'ai pris l'option 500go@7200tr au lieu du 750@5400, le disque est très silencieux, pas de vibration avec les mains sur le claviers et peu de bruit, on ne l'entend pas tant qu'il n'est pas sollicité. Ca me vas très bien en attenant un SSD d'ici un an ou deux.
Bon courage à ceux qui attendent encore, ca vaux le coup


----------



## philming (7 Mars 2011)

Recu ce matin aussi !
Petit doute, je ne sais pas si c'ets le cas depuis le passage a l'unibody, mas suis-je le seul à remarquer une baisse au niveau de la réception du signal wifi ?
Au boulot, je suis borderline niveau reception, et la ou ca passe avec le MbP Penryn (early 2008), ca ne passe presque plus avec le nouveau...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2011)

Schlak a dit:


> MacBook Pro reçu ce midi, voici le tracking UPS pour ceux qui attendent impatiemment :
> 
> 
> 2h de migration avec l'assistant pour transférer mes 200 et quelques go depuis l'ancien, un score Geekbench multiplié par 3 (3118 => 10014), que du bonheur
> ...



Tu as bien fait d'attendre cette mise à jour donc .
J'en connais qui sont passé du 2.4Ghz au 2.66Ghz , ils sont verts quand ils voient ce modèle .


----------



## Schlak (7 Mars 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Tu as bien fait d'attendre cette mise à jour donc .
> J'en connais qui sont passé du 2.4Ghz au 2.66Ghz , ils sont verts quand ils voient ce modèle .



Ce qui est plutôt drôle c'est que je passe d'un 2,2Ghz/4go/500go@7400 à un... 2,2Ghz/4go/500go@7200tr. D'un Core 2 Duo à un Core i7 Quad, certes, mais tout de même, preuve que le gain de puissance viens de l'optimisation et plus de l'évolution brute.


----------



## DarkMoineau (7 Mars 2011)

Tu passes de 460 millions a un milliard de transistors... Si c'est pas de l'évolution brute  ^^


----------



## Kriquet (7 Mars 2011)

tu l'as payé le même prix ?


----------



## Ghostino (7 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir
Juste une question : combien de place prend mac os X si je réinstalle tout proprement ?
Je pose la question car peut être qu'un ssd 64go me suffirait vu que je vais mettre le dd d'origine dans l'optibay ...

Merci d'avance


----------



## Schlak (7 Mars 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Tu passes de 460 millions a un milliard de transistors... Si c'est pas de l'évolution brute  ^^


C'est les petites lignes ça, je parlais de la fiche technique façon FNAC 


Kriquet a dit:


> tu l'as payé le même prix ?


Au alentours de 1800 à l'époque (2007), 1900 cette fois ci mais avec les 12% de l'Apple On Campus


----------



## pirouet (7 Mars 2011)

Schlak a dit:


> 2h de migration avec l'assistant pour transférer mes 200 et quelques go depuis l'ancien, un score Geekbench multiplié par 3 (3118 => 10014), que du bonheur
> J'ai pris l'option 500go@7200tr au lieu du 750@5400, le disque est très silencieux, pas de vibration avec les mains sur le claviers et peu de bruit, on ne l'entend pas tant qu'il n'est pas sollicité. Ca me vas très bien en attenant un SSD d'ici un an ou deux.
> Bon courage à ceux qui attendent encore, ca vaux le coup



Merci pour l'info, ça fait plaisir à lire 

Niveau rapidité de lancement de  Mac OS, ça donne quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2011)

Schlak a dit:


> C'est les petites lignes ça, je parlais de la fiche technique façon FNAC
> 
> Au alentours de 1800 à l'époque (2007), 1900 cette fois ci mais avec les 12% de l'Apple On Campus



Oui , mais le 2.2Ghz était le premier 15" de 2007 , là , tu as le deuxième .


----------



## Ghostino (7 Mars 2011)

Ghostino a dit:


> Bonsoir
> Juste une question : combien de place prend mac os X si je réinstalle tout proprement ?
> Je pose la question car peut être qu'un ssd 64go me suffirait vu que je vais mettre le dd d'origine dans l'optibay ...
> 
> Merci d'avance



Up


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2011)

8-10Go , en fonction des langues choisies ainsi que des pilotes d'imprimante.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (8 Mars 2011)

Ca dépend de ce qu'on installe : langues, pilotes, polices, applications, etc. En virant iMovie, iWeb, iDVD et compagnie si tu n'en as pas besoin, tu peux arriver aller de 6 à 12 Go.

On me souffle 8 à la place de 6 au minimum...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2011)

Impossible 6Go : C'est 8 grand mini , je viens de réinstaller snow sur mon Air .


----------



## Ghostino (8 Mars 2011)

Ok merci don en gros de 8 go a 12 go 
Donc un 64 go pourrait surement aller, suivant le prix des 120 go j aviserait !

Merci encore et bonne soirée


----------



## Pascal_TTH (8 Mars 2011)

Si tu as la possibilité, je te conseille quand même de viser 100 ou 120 Go pour plus de confort. 

Sinon, je ne vais pas dire que je suis déçu du C300 de 256 Go par rapport au M225 128 Go qui a des caractéristiques et des performances plus modestes mais au final, on ne voit pas trop la différence. Les rebonds au chargement de logiciels n'existent plus. Tout est chargé avant que l'icône ne retombe... Mon MacBook Pro démarre en 17 secondes mais c'est surtout l'initialisation de l'EFI qui pend du temps. :rateau:  L'autre grand bonheur avec un SSD c'est l'absence de bruit, de vibrations éventuelles et de chaleur.


----------



## Ghostino (8 Mars 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Si tu as la possibilité, je te conseille quand même de viser 100 ou 120 Go pour plus de confort.
> 
> Sinon, je ne vais pas dire que je suis déçu du C300 de 256 Go par rapport au M225 128 Go qui a des caractéristiques et des performances plus modestes mais au final, on ne voit pas trop la différence. Les &#8220;rebonds&#8221; au chargement de logiciels n'existent plus. Tout est chargé avant que l'icône ne retombe... Mon MacBook Pro démarre en 17 secondes mais c'est surtout l'initialisation de l'EFI qui pend du temps. :rateau:  L'autre grand bonheur avec un SSD c'est l'absence de bruit, de vibrations éventuelles et de chaleur.



Salut oui ca m'a l'air super ça d'avoir ni bruit, ni vibrations 
Sinon je vais réfléchir quant au 120 go car effectivement ça peut être plus confortable sur du long terme !

Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h50 ----------

Sinon pour si il y a assez de volontaire  je pourrais faire un genre de tuto avec

démontage+remontage dd d'origine dans optibay
montage du ssd
et quelques benchs (xbench,geekbench)

Voila si ça intéresse des gens faites moi signe, sinon je fais pas de photos 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h53 ----------


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2011)

Pourquoi pas , pour les récents switcheurs , et fais une liste des outils nécessaires (Torx 6 etc) mais C'est pas très compliqué , je comprendrais pour un iMac , mais pour un MacBook Pro  : T'as jamais démonté de iBook G3 Palourde ou de PowerBook G4 12" visiblement .


----------



## Ghostino (8 Mars 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Pourquoi pas , pour les récents switcheurs , et fais une liste des outils nécessaires (Torx 6 etc) mais C'est pas très compliqué , je comprendrais pour un iMac , mais pour un MacBook Pro  : T'as jamais démonté de iBook G3 Palourde ou de PowerBook G4 12" visiblement .



Oui j aurais fait ca complet 
Mais c est juste une proposition, si c est inutile tt pis


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2011)

Je ne pense pas , si MacG le met en post it , cela pourra être utile à beaucoup .


----------



## Ghostino (8 Mars 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je ne pense pas , si MacG le met en post it , cela pourra être utile à beaucoup .



Ok pourquoi pas alors mais il faudrait leur demander de mettre en post-it 
Je vous tiendrai au courant !


----------



## stephlight (9 Mars 2011)

Livraison prévue Vendredi!!!


----------



## Dailyplanet (10 Mars 2011)

Pourquoi le mien passe par l'Italie sans passer par la Chine 

Grancia, Switzerland 10.03.201111:13 Les donnees du colis sont traitees par les services de douane. En attente de dédouanement.
Italy 09.03.20118:08 Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS 
Expédié le 09.03.2011


----------



## stephlight (10 Mars 2011)

A priori il y a plusieurs lieux de stockage en plus de l'assemblage des commande spéciales en Chine, donc plusieurs possibilités de trajets (en plus des dispos des vols Chine Europe). Dans mon cas, comme j'ai plusieurs articles venant de plusieurs dépôts et pas tous disponibles (je cumule), ils ont d'abord attendu de tout avoir en stocke puis ils ont tout regroupé en hollande puis ils envoient la commande dans deux colis via la Belgique pour que tout arrive en une seule livraison (demain ).


----------



## pirouet (10 Mars 2011)

stephlight a dit:


> A priori il y a plusieurs lieux de stockage en plus de l'assemblage des commande spéciales en Chine, donc plusieurs possibilités de trajets (en plus des dispos des vols Chine Europe). Dans mon cas, comme j'ai plusieurs articles venant de plusieurs dépôts et pas tous disponibles (je cumule), ils ont d'abord attendu de tout avoir en stocke puis ils ont tout regroupé en hollande puis ils envoient la commande dans deux colis via la Belgique pour que tout arrive en une seule livraison (demain ).



Tu as commandé quel jour ?


----------



## stephlight (10 Mars 2011)

Le 24/02 avec payement via virement bancaire (un peu plus long)


----------



## pirouet (10 Mars 2011)

stephlight a dit:


> Le 24/02 avec payement via virement bancaire (un peu plus long)


ah oui, le jour de sa sortie, ok


----------



## stephlight (11 Mars 2011)

Reçu ce matin, nikel tout semble fonctionner à merveille!

Donc fini la rigolade C300 en cours d'installation.


----------



## Ghostino (11 Mars 2011)

stephlight a dit:


> Reçu ce matin, nikel tout semble fonctionner à merveille!
> 
> Donc fini la rigolade C300 en cors d'installation.




Cool donne nous ton avis


----------



## stephlight (11 Mars 2011)

Voila tout fini de s'installer, et ça fonctionne nikel avec OSX et Win 7 64 !!!!

Premier comparatif vite fait sous win 7 

Station de travail 4 Go  dual Xeons  E5430 et HD5870  DD Raptor: *Base score 5,8* 
Macbook pro 17 4 Go I7 2.3ghz Radeon HD 6750M  SSD C300: *Base score 5,9*


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2011)

Ce qui prouve que ce test ne veut rien dire .


----------



## Pascal_TTH (11 Mars 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ce qui prouve que ce test ne veut rien dire .



 +1 ! Les indices de performances que donnent Windows Vista et Windows 7, c'est du grand n'importe quoi.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2011)

J'avais 6 points avec une HD4670 256Mo :rateau:.


----------



## stephlight (11 Mars 2011)

Les tests plus sérieux dés que j'ai du temps


----------



## stephlight (11 Mars 2011)

Sous OSX
*
AJA: *
Read/write W: 229,4MB/s R: 284,9MB/s
Sweep Video frame sizes W: 227,7MB/s R: 336,4MB/s

*Cinebench*:
OpenGL 36.59Fps
CPU 5.61 Pts

Voila pour ce soir.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Mars 2011)

Mon MacBook Pro 2,2 GHz a une autonomie de fou en bureautique/surf. Il tient facilement plus de 8 heures. Je ne passe pas ma vie sur youtube mais même le flash n'a pas l'air de consommer trop.


----------



## newmac59 (12 Mars 2011)

Bien recu mon 13",

Fonctionne parfaitement avec le C300 256go, et les 8Go.

Au niveau perf, rien à dire une bien belle machine

Au niveau gpu, SC2 et wow tournent correctement (qualité moyenne) mais le ventilo devient alors plus bruyant que sur le 2009, mais les perfs sont meilleures (Test rapide pas vraiment jouer encore). En utilisation "classique" plus silencieux et chauffe moins que le 2009

Au niveau autonomie, comme Pascal et son 15", il est inépuisable et passe largement les 8h en bureautique/surf wifi

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h00 ----------

Quelques Perfs rapides - Le 2009 n'a pas était réinstallé et le SSD doit être "pénalisé" par l'absence de trim. En utilisation la différence en manipulation de fichier est sensible
           13 pouces         
Année             2009  /             2011                               
Proc             C2D 2,26 /             I7 &#8211; 2,7                               
Mémoire             4Go /             8Go                               
Disque             INTEL X25 (160) /             C300  (256)                               
GeekBench 32             3224              / 6939                               
CineBench R11 OpenGl             5,71 fps              / 11,63 fps                               
CineBench R11 CPU             1,28Pts             / 2,73                               pts
Xbench Memory             186, 32             / 584,6                               
Xbench Disque             121,38             / 419,47


----------



## stephlight (15 Mars 2011)

L'écran anti-refletest vraiment superbe!

Petits soucis de frise, avec le SSD?
Je vais tester sous Win 7 voir si j'ai les mêmes soucis.


----------



## philming (15 Mars 2011)

Les petits tests que j'ai fait :
Starcraft 2 avec tous les réglages a fond les ballons : Aucun souci. Ca tourne nikel. Quand il y a vraiment beaucoup d'action, il y a un message qui dit que je devrais baisser un peu les réglages video, mais c'est tres ponctuel.
J'ai fait aussi un simple test video : La même video sur un bi-Xeon 2,26Ghz (MacPro) et sur le MbP, passés a la moulinette MPEGStreamclip. 
Fichier Avi transcodés en Avi aussi mais en changeant quelques trucs.
Sur le Xeon : +-1,5Mbps. Sur le MbP : 4,5Mbps...

Il est ou le bug ??


----------



## Silverscreen (15 Mars 2011)

Bon en attendant de recevoir le mien (15" 2,2 Ghz, SSD), je me demandais si il chauffe beaucoup.
J'ai un 2,5 ghz C2D Penryn (début 2008) et lors d'un raid WoW où j'avais eu la flemme d'utiliser un support, j'ai réussi à me faire des brûlures très légères sur la cuisse ( à travers un jean), à cause de la chaleur. 

Est-ce qu'on a encore un point superchaud en dessous à gauche ou est-ce que le point chaud a bouger ailleurs/est mieux réparti ?

L'autre truc, c'est que je trouve mon MBP 2008 bruyant à pleine charge et je me demandais aussi du coup, si c'était kif kif ou non&#8230;


----------



## Argeuh (15 Mars 2011)

C'est chaud au même endroit.

Wow n'est pas si exigeant que ça, après 1h mon MBP 2010 est à 78 dégrés.
A voir ce que cela donne avec le 2011.
Ce qui m'épate le plus c'est que tu arrives à raider avec le portable sur les genoux!


----------



## Yapidk (16 Mars 2011)

Inquietant ces histoires de freeze (voir actualité) vous en avez rencontré?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (16 Mars 2011)

Non aucun.


----------



## philming (16 Mars 2011)

Moi oui, apres une grosse partie de Starcraft II... En quittant, l'écran devient noir-gris, et rien a faire a part un reboot sauvage. Je pense que ca vient du switch des cartes video qui est dans les choux a ce moment la. Ca sera certainement corrigé avec une prochaine MaJ systeme ou FW...

EDIT :  Ca viendrait peut-etre de iStatMenu et de sa fonction de controle des ventilos... Dingue que ca active cette option par défaut qui overide les instructions Apple de la machine... :-/


----------



## cooper (16 Mars 2011)

Après querlques heures d'utilisations de mon nouveau MBP 15, 2.2 Ghz, écran HD Mat, DD 7200t, je suis un peu inquiet : en utilisation conséquente, mais pas extrème (surf, Itunes, +DL de 4 gros fichiers), j'ai des gros ralentissement, avec roue multicolore, et surtout des genre de flashs sur l'écran (genre rafraichissements mal gérés), de temps en temps des enormes mosaiques multicolores qui restent plusieurs secondes et déforment en partie l'image. Enfin, est-ce le ventilateur, est-ce le disque dur, un bruit de soufflerie qui monte parfois à un niveau absurde (un vrai décollage de boeing). Je précise que j'ai aussi un MBP 2008 avec aussi un DD 7200t, qui ne m'a jamais fait ce bruit. Bref, je compte vérifier tout ça demain, mais c'est pas glorieux.

PS : sans compter une sortie impossible de veille, avec redémarrage forcé.
PS 2 : je n'ai ni Istat menu, ni fancontrol ou autre soft de ce style.


----------



## philming (16 Mars 2011)

Je n'ai pas du tout ce genre de souci. En utilisation normale, je n'ai pas eu le moindre ralentissement. La config est la suivante :
MbP 11, 2,2Ghz, ecran HD glossy, DD500Go@7200. 8Go de Ram (changée par mes soins).


----------



## Pascal_TTH (16 Mars 2011)

Pour le bruit, c'est sûr, les ventilateurs montent plus tôt dans les tours quand on sollicite le CPU ou le GPU. Jai fait subir au mien une journée de tests intensifs sous Windows 7 (vu quil ny a rien sous OS X pour ce genre de check up) et à part souffler comme un buf en charge max, rien à signaler.


----------



## philming (16 Mars 2011)

Bon je confirme. Je viens de passer une bonne heure sur SCII, et la ou j'aurais du poivoir reproduire le bug, ca ne l'a pas fait. Deja j'ai désactivé le switch auto des cartes et l'ai bloqué sur l'AMD. Ensuite j'ai viré la gestion des ventilos d'iStatmenu, et lorsque j'ai quitté le jeu, pouf sur le bureau comme il se doit.
Pour ceux qui ont des bugs, commencez par vérifier que vous avez pas des prefpanes ou des utilitaires un peu anciens qui tournent. Il y a de fortes chances que ca vienne de la.


----------



## Lidith (17 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir à tous, j'ai pas trouvé ou poster ma question et comme certains d'entre vous semble avoir la réponse à ma question, je vais la poser ici 

J'ai acquis récemment un mac book pro, j'ai essaye d'installer windows XP pro mais l'installation échoue dès le début, écran noir avec verification configuration matérielle, j'ai une version ultérieure SP2 ou ultérieure... j'ai cherché un peu sur le net, je comprend pas ou je me suis planté...ca a l'air pourtant simple comme ca xD

merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Pascal_TTH (17 Mars 2011)

Pas compatible Windows XP.


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Mars 2011)

Lidith a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous, j'ai pas trouvé ou poster ma question et comme certains d'entre vous semble avoir la réponse à ma question, je vais la poser ici
> 
> J'ai acquis récemment un mac book pro, j'ai essaye d'installer windows XP pro mais l'installation échoue dès le début, écran noir avec verification configuration matérielle, j'ai une version ultérieure SP2 ou ultérieure... j'ai cherché un peu sur le net, je comprend pas ou je me suis planté...ca a l'air pourtant simple comme ca xD
> 
> merci d'avance pour votre aide



Apple a bien signalé que XP n'était plus supporté


----------



## Lidith (17 Mars 2011)

merci, j'avais pas cette info  

Je vais devoir coller seven  Y a des versions light qui bouffent pas trop d'espace disque?


----------



## DarkMoineau (17 Mars 2011)

Ton Windows c'est pour quel usage ?


----------



## Lidith (17 Mars 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Ton Windows c'est pour quel usage ?



essentiellement, jeu mais bon, la partition sera pas énorme...je voulais mettre 40 go voir moins c'est juste que ca me fait raler de perdre 15go juste pour le système windaube.. rien que pour avoir un environnement windows.


----------



## DarkMoineau (17 Mars 2011)

Pour les jeux? Okay dont BootCamp est nécessaire.


----------



## Lidith (17 Mars 2011)

c'est une hérésie de jouer sous mac? t as une belle config


----------



## madaniso (18 Mars 2011)

Lidith a dit:


> le système windaube..



:sleep: Personne t'oblige à installer la daube, comme tu dis. Il y a de plus en plus de jeux sur mac et des très biens.


----------



## Silverscreen (18 Mars 2011)

Faut arrêter d'être sectaires : Windows tourne très bien sur Mac, et même si je préfère nettement les jeu natifs Mac pour éviter d'avoir à quitter un système qui m'est familier, il y a aussi tout un tas de jeux qui ne sont pas sur Mac ou, à défaut, dont le portage via Cider est complètement pourrave (perfs en berne) et, dans ce cas, pouvoir jouer AUSSI sous Windows est gros plus des Macs récents.

Y'a des super gros titres qui sortent sans client pour Mac, du fait d'une volonté déclarée des éditeurs. Ex : Star Wars : The Old Republic


----------



## Pascal_TTH (18 Mars 2011)

Silverscreen a dit:


> *Faut arrêter d'être sectaires : Windows tourne très bien* sur Mac, et même si je préfère nettement les jeu natifs Mac pour éviter d'avoir à quitter un système qui m'est familier, il y a aussi tout un tas de jeux qui ne sont pas sur Mac ou, à défaut, dont le portage via Cider est complètement pourrave (perfs en berne) et, dans ce cas, pouvoir jouer AUSSI sous Windows est gros plus des Macs récents.
> 
> Y'a des super gros titres qui sortent sans client pour Mac, du fait d'une volonté déclarée des éditeurs. Ex : Star Wars : The Old Republic


 
C'est clair. Surtout Windows 7 est un excellent OS. On lit d'ailleurs moins de problèmes liés à l'OS dans les forums PC que de problèmes avec OS X dans un forum Mac... Ceci étant, les problèmes ne sont dans pas mal de cas ni logiciels ni matériels.


----------



## DarkMoineau (18 Mars 2011)

Sinon Crossover, Play On Mac & Wine peuvent rendre service aussi. Avec de bonnes performances, que ce soit sous OS X ou Linux.


----------



## Lidith (18 Mars 2011)

madaniso a dit:


> :sleep: Personne t'oblige à installer la daube, comme tu dis. Il y a de plus en plus de jeux sur mac et des très biens.



ben j'ai rien contre XP personnellement... c'est pour ca que je veux l'installer... les autres bof. Seven prend trop de place à mon gout mais si c'est la seule solution


----------



## stephlight (18 Mars 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> C'est clair. Surtout Windows 7 est un excellent OS. On lit d'ailleurs moins de problèmes liés à l'OS dans les forums PC que de problèmes avec OS X dans un forum Mac... Ceci étant, les problèmes ne sont dans pas mal de cas ni logiciels ni matériels.



+1 
Win 7 est très stable et cela fait plus d'un ans que je n'ai aucun soucis avec ma config Windows et je confirme qu'il tourne très bien sous hardware Apple (tiens le dico de fire fox ne connait pas "Apple" ).

Je ne peux (pour le moment) pas en dire autant avec OSX, après un dernier appel qui a duré plus de 3H  avec une charmante personne du SAV Apple et une courte discution avec une personne du niveau 2, mon MBP part pour un échange. Mon premier Mac après 20 ans de PC, mais je ne vais pas pour autant crier partout que Mac c'est de la M....! Wait and see.


@ Lidith regardes si la version familiale te suffit, elle est plus légère.


----------



## iluro_64 (19 Mars 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> C'est clair. Surtout Windows 7 est un excellent OS. On lit d'ailleurs moins de problèmes liés à l'OS dans les forums PC que de problèmes avec OS X dans un forum Mac... Ceci étant, les *problèmes* ne sont dans pas mal de cas *ni logiciels ni matériels*.



Faut pas hésiter à le dire : les problèmes sont très souvent humains, dus à une utilisation olé olé, pour ne pas dire bordélique.


----------



## stephlight (19 Mars 2011)

Le plus gros bug est souvent entre la chaise et l'ordinateur!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (19 Mars 2011)

Pour faire un Windows 7 allégé, il existe le logiciel RT7lite. Il permet de retirer des composants de l'OS et d'intégrer le SP1 en même temps. Il vaut mieux avoir des connaissances solides de Windows pour ne pas retirer tout et n'importe quoi... Généralement le programme signale quand on veut retirer un composant vital mais RT7lite est un freeware qui n'est bien entendu pas soutenu par Microsoft. 

Soit dit en passant, l'impossibilité d'intégrer les mises à jour dans OS X est quand même un point faible.


----------



## pirouet (19 Mars 2011)

Pascal, c'est un peu hors sujet mais tu n'as pas rencontré de problèmes de freezes (nécessitant un hard reset), lorsque tu as testé des jeux ou applications gourmandes en ressources GPU/CPU ?


----------



## stephlight (19 Mars 2011)

pirouet a dit:


> Pascal, c'est un peu hors sujet mais tu n'as pas rencontré de problèmes de freezes (nécessitant un hard reset), lorsque tu as testé des jeux ou applications gourmandes en ressources GPU/CPU ?



C'est ce pourquoi Apple a repris mon MBP pour un échange, à part que même en ouvrant mail j'avais des freezes.


----------



## pirouet (19 Mars 2011)

philming a dit:


> Bon je confirme. Je viens de passer une bonne heure sur SCII, et la ou j'aurais du poivoir reproduire le bug, ca ne l'a pas fait. Deja j'ai désactivé le switch auto des cartes et l'ai bloqué sur l'AMD. Ensuite j'ai viré la gestion des ventilos d'iStatmenu, et lorsque j'ai quitté le jeu, pouf sur le bureau comme il se doit.
> Pour ceux qui ont des bugs, commencez par vérifier que vous avez pas des prefpanes ou des utilitaires un peu anciens qui tournent. Il y a de fortes chances que ca vienne de la.



Je rencontre des freezes dès que j'utilise des applis gourmandes en CPU/GPU donc je cherche l'origine de ceux-ci. J'ai installé iStat pro et gfxCardStatus, ça pourrait venir d'une des ces deux applications ?
Une solution pour pallier à mon problème ? C'est vraiment ch*** de devoir forcer l'arrêt de son mbp tout neuf...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (19 Mars 2011)

Je n'ai testé en charge lourde que sous Windows 7. Mais il n'y a rien eu d'anormal. Quand j'ai un nouveau portable, je lui colle d'office une journée de benchmarks en tous genres dans les dents. S'il ne plante pas, c'est OK. Un plantage d'application, j'accepte. Plus, ça ne me va pas et je remballe. Je lui ai aussi fait subir une bonne dizaine de CineBench R11.5 sous OS X. A part l'emballement prévisible et constaté des ventilateur, rien à signaler. Jusqu'ici, le seul truc qui est arrivé, c'est que les commandes du menu &#63743; qui ne faisaient plus rien. J'ai alors éteint en ligne de commande. Sinon, rien à signaler depuis la réception. En même temps, il n'est pas utilisé de manière bien intensive ces derniers temps.

J'utilise iStat Pro et gfxCardStatus aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2011)

Je vous parle depuis le dernier macbook pro i5 13" , il est top !

Rien à redire , il vaut vraiment ses 1149 à mon gout , sauf pour le disque qui est vraiment à chier , je le changerai pour un caviar blue .


@+


----------



## pirouet (30 Mars 2011)

Juste une petite question : comment peut-on vérifier que la machine (macbook pro) qu'on reçoit est bien neuve et non reconditionnée ? Il semble que la mienne présente quelques rayures sur la coque, c'est pour ça que je me pose la question.

Edit : j'ai remarqué que je n'ai pas le même graveur dvd sur le nouveau macbook (après l'échange) :
dans les informations système :
Révision du programme interne, j'ai 3APE pour l'ancien et HA13 pour le nouveau. Le cache est également passé de 2048Ko à 1024Ko. Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer cette dfférence, car j'avoue que je suis un peu dépassé sur ce point


----------



## Pascal_TTH (30 Mars 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je vous parle depuis le dernier macbook pro i5 13" , il est top !
> 
> Rien à redire , il vaut vraiment ses 1149 à mon gout , sauf pour le disque qui est vraiment à chier , je le changerai pour un caviar blue .
> 
> ...



Si tu jettes un oeil sur le test de notebookcheck du MacBook Pro 17, tu verras que le Toshiba 750 Go est excellent. Il m'avait impressionné pour un 5400 rpm. 



pirouet a dit:


> Juste une petite question : comment peut-on vérifier que la machine (macbook pro) qu'on reçoit est bien neuve et non reconditionnée ? Il semble que la mienne présente quelques rayures sur la coque, c'est pour ça que je me pose la question.
> 
> Edit : j'ai remarqué que je n'ai pas le même graveur dvd sur le nouveau macbook (après l'échange) :
> dans les informations système :
> Révision du programme interne, j'ai 3APE pour l'ancien et HA13 pour le nouveau. Le cache est également passé de 2048Ko à 1024Ko. Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer cette dfférence, car j'avoue que je suis un peu dépassé sur ce point



Et tu nous parles de ... ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2011)

C'est un hitachi que j'ai dans le 13" : Dommage

Il claque en plus....


----------



## pirouet (30 Mars 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Si tu jettes un oeil sur le test de notebookcheck du MacBook Pro 17&#8221;, tu verras que le Toshiba 750 Go est excellent. Il m'avait impressionné pour un 5400 rpm.
> 
> 
> 
> Et tu nous parles de ... ?



Du graveur DVD 
quand tu vas dans menu Pomme > à propos de ce mac > Plus d'infos > gravure de disque (menu matériel) :
Révision du programme interne :	3APE (HA13 sur le nouveau)
  Interconnexion :	ATAPI
  Gestion de la gravure :	Oui (lecteur livré par Apple)
  Cache :	2048 Ko (1024 Ko sur le nouveau)

(le macbook pro échangé repart demain et j'ai reçu le nouveau aujourd'hui, c'est pou ça que je peux faire la comparaison )

A noter que le nouveau ne fait pas le même bruit de superdrive, c'est un bruit plus long et moins "nerveux".


----------



## Pascal_TTH (30 Mars 2011)

Bouh, un Hitachi, c'est pas top du tout. Mauvaise pioche ! Enfin, c'est peut-être pas pire que le Toshiba de 500 Go dont j'ai hérité dans le 2010. Mais le 750 Go... 


Ok, Pirouet, je me demandais de quels cache tu parlais (je pensais au processeurs). :rateau: Si ça peut te rassurer, j'ai ceci sur le modèle 2010 : 

MATSHITA DVD-R   UJ-898 :

  Révision du programme interne :	HC10
  Interconnexion :	ATAPI
  Gestion de la gravure :	Oui (lecteur livré par Apple)
  Cache :	1024 Ko
  Lecture de DVD :	Oui
  CD gravables :	-R, -RW
  DVD gravables :	-R, -R DL, -RW, +R, +R DL, +RW
  Stratégies d&#8217;écriture :	CD-TAO, CD-SAO, DVD-DAO

Et sur le 2011 :

MATSHITA DVD-R   UJ-8A8 :

  Révision du programme interne :	HA13
  Interconnexion :	ATAPI
  Gestion de la gravure :	Oui (lecteur livré par Apple)
  Cache :	1024 Ko
  Lecture de DVD :	Oui
  CD gravables :	-R, -RW
  DVD gravables :	-R, -R DL, -RW, +R, +R DL, +RW
  Stratégies d&#8217;écriture :	CD-TAO, CD-SAO, CD-Raw, DVD-DAO


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2011)

J'ai eu un Toshiba MK1 160Go dans un MacBook , et il était plutôt pas mal , par rapport à l'Hitachi : Silencieux , et ne gratte pas .

Par contre , j'ai un MK2 dans un disque externe (Qui me sert de clone) , et c'est une horreur , en terme de performance (Même le Hitachi est plus rapide , c'est pour dire ).

Voici le modèle que j'ai : 


Hitachi HTS545032B9A302 :

  Capacité :	320,07 Go (320*072*933*376 octets)
  Modèle :	Hitachi HTS545032B9A302                 
  Révision :	PB3AC60Y


Pour le SD : 


MATSHITADVD-R   UJ-898 :

  Modèle :	MATSHITADVD-R   UJ-898                  
  Révision :	HE13    
  Numéro de série :	        UL21  520FRD
  NCQ (Native Command Queuing) :	Non
  Disque amovible :	Non
  Éteindre :	Oui
  Notification Async :	Non


Sinon , je suis un peu deçu d'avoir du Matshita dans le MacBook Pro , j'aurais préféré du pioneer comme dans les iMac .


----------



## pirouet (31 Mars 2011)

Oui, ça me rassure, merci


----------

